# Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread follows SureFire's 2009 New Lights Discussion part 2


----------



## RedLED (Jan 20, 2010)

Standing by for Sit-Stat.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see some of this years coolness. Anyone know when the catalogs will become available to order?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 20, 2010)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Can't wait to see some of this years coolness.


 
Hopefully it'll include the UB3.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 20, 2010)

Bucky said:


> And this:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...3&postcount=41


 (post 517 of part II)

Now that'd be nice.
UB3T INVICTUS 400-2 lumens in 8 steps plus strobe, SOS, and all off setting. 

Anyone else to confirm this?


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 20, 2010)

but the SureFire UB3 Invictus is on the market? I have not found anywhere!:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 20, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> but the SureFire UB3 Invictus is on the market? I have not found anywhere!:shakehead


 
Nope! *STILL *not out yet.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 20, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> but the SureFire UB3 Invictus is on the market? I have not found anywhere!:shakehead


 
No, it's all about hope and vaporware.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't heard any mention of a new L1 either. Drats!


----------



## vizlor (Jan 20, 2010)

So whats up guys? Is there really not much new this year?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm with you all on hoping Surefire release some new and interesting models soon. 

I keep seeing how much people who use them seem to love Surefire lights. On paper, the current batch don't look to impressive in terms of lumens/runtime, but that doesn't take into account optics and TIR reflectors. 

I'd really like to get a Surefire to see what all the fuss is about but none of the current models are really doing it for me in terms of the styling of the light, except maybe the Outdoorsman lights.

So here's hoping we see some new stylish lights coming out soon!


----------



## Delghi (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's hope the Shot Show guys give us some good news.. and pics yes


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Who cares what they present on the SHOT show, print in new shiny catalogs, and don't release the following year? Let's discuss something we can actually buy.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 20, 2010)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> Who cares what they present on the SHOT show, print in new shiny catalogs, and don't release the following year? Let's discuss something we can actually buy.


 
Then you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 20, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I keep seeing how much people who use them seem to love Surefire lights. On paper, the current batch don't look to impressive in terms of lumens/runtime, but that doesn't take into account optics and TIR reflectors.


It's all about end user experience. A lot of lights are made or broken about the intangible "feel" of using them. That's what I am shooting for in my reviews.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 20, 2010)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> Who cares what they present on the SHOT show, print in new shiny catalogs, and don't release the following year? Let's discuss something we can actually buy.





iapyx said:


> Then you are in the wrong thread.


LOL, good one.


----------



## defoglesong (Jan 20, 2010)

Do weaponlights count? There's a little info about a new "RAID" weaponlight here:
http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...eaponlight-if-the-x300-and-scout-light-mated/


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 20, 2010)

defoglesong said:


> Do weaponlights count? There's a little info about a new "RAID" weaponlight here:
> http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...eaponlight-if-the-x300-and-scout-light-mated/



Interesting defoglesong. According to that they will have a 350 lumen hight output version running of two CR123's. Maybe that opens up the door for a high output version of the L5 or something new.


----------



## Stainz (Jan 20, 2010)

How about a 2-cell 200+ Lumen OTF light you could protect yourself with? Wait... they upgraded the E2DL to that level recently - guess we know one 2010 catalog entry. Next, a 5 hr on high E1b...

Stainz


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 20, 2010)

I never know what to expect (or even believe) from Surefire lately. Not sure if some items are trial balloons or simply vapor-tech. I believe they will produce a new item once I see it's in the stores.

But the ever hopeful side of me sure could wrap itself around a M720L!


----------



## ganled (Jan 20, 2010)

AardvarkSagus said:


> It's all about end user experience. A lot of lights are made or broken about the intangible "feel" of using them. That's what I am shooting for in my reviews.


 
I suspect that the quest for a perfect "feel" and function would lead manufacturers to "Duke Nukem" syndrome. Hence some great products never come out or take forever.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 20, 2010)

That could definitely be a bit of the issue behind some of SF's previous years "releases".


----------



## souptree (Jan 20, 2010)

Al, are you going to SHOT this year?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 20, 2010)

I'M *STILL WAITING* FOR MY UA2 OPTIMUS !!!!


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2010)

souptree said:


> Al, are you going to SHOT this year?


Nope. I had a tooth extracted instead.


----------



## signal 13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be happy just to see the release of the M3L... I'm not holding my breath... In the meantime I'm sending one of my Z46s to Nailbender soon for a little LED mod for use w/ my new SF M500

I absolutely love their line of products, but not-so-Sure-fire is really killing me with all these concepts that never come to fruition :thumbsdow


----------



## Search (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to quote John Matthews in an article in "US Business Journal":

USBR asked: "Are new products in the works?"

John Matthews: "...At this point in time, we have more than 100 products we'd like to develop, and more than half are receiving the engineering and development time they need..."

Take it for what it's worth to you.

However, the product catalog shows nothing more than some things that are exciting, but not yet ready for production. Maybe things that are barely off the drawing board.

I hope they focus more time elsewhere. Maybe they will get into the gun business  I need a SF 1911 :devil:


----------



## houtex (Jan 20, 2010)

found these


----------



## houtex (Jan 20, 2010)

and(drumroll please)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## houtex (Jan 20, 2010)

Credit to woodsmonkey.com for the pics
That AA body has me wondering about all the legos in the future.


----------



## Spypro (Jan 20, 2010)

:huh: AA light from Surefire ? :twothumbs


----------



## copperfox (Jan 20, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


>



I know, RIGHT!! Haha, E2L-AA!!!!!!


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 20, 2010)

E2L-2AA!!


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 20, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Nope. I had a tooth extracted instead.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 20, 2010)

.....A.....A? Waaa? 

Must... have... now!

PS. How about some Surefire Lithium AA's to go along with it? SFAA?


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jan 20, 2010)

hmm , did i see

E2L-AA
3/80lumens
100/180*hours*


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 20, 2010)

I think hell has frozen over.

A 2xAA flashlight from Surefire under the Surefire name?

*Checks calendar*....OK, it's January, not April.


----------



## computernut (Jan 20, 2010)

That Stratum looks interesting!

E2L AA!


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 20, 2010)

Ny0ng1 said:


> hmm , did i see
> 
> E2L-AA
> 3/80lumens
> 100/180*hours*


 
I don't think that's what it says... doesn't make sense to run longer on high than on low. My eyes might be deceiving me, but I think it says
100/TBD hours

(i.e. to be determined)


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jan 20, 2010)

ahhhh i think your right. Silly me


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 20, 2010)

computernut said:


> That Stratum looks interesting!


Yes it does. 

It looks P60ish, but it could just be made to look like that, especially since it's a 3-mode.

150 lumens for 2 hours seems optimistic, considering the G2D is 115 lumens for 2 hours.


----------



## sfca (Jan 20, 2010)

Wait! What happened to this?



MrMom said:


> *AZ2-S* Combat light. 150/35 lumens, strobe, low=flood, high=spot.



And why the hell would Surefire jump on the strobe bandwagon?!:thumbsdow
I admit, I was a proponent of the strobe function in my earlier days but now that I know... strobe doesn't work for anything!!

Maybe an explanation in an updated 2010 Law Enforcement Guide (?)



houtex said:


> found these




@ *5"* that's compact! _*New P60 drop-in...??*_



:huh:





Edit: Looks like a serrated edge on the Z2


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 20, 2010)

sfca said:


> @ *5"* that's compact! _*New P60 drop-in...??*_
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:


My G2 is also 5.1" (just measured it with calipers).


----------



## dandism (Jan 20, 2010)

Ny0ng1 said:


> hmm , did i see
> 
> E2L-AA
> 3/80lumens
> 100/180*hours*


 I think it might TBD, rather than 180.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2010)

I still can believe the released a AA light! I'm floored...

It's not for me but it's interesting that they recognized the market for one.


----------



## souptree (Jan 21, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Nope. I had a tooth extracted instead.



I hope the dentist had a good light! oo:


----------



## kelmo (Jan 21, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I still can believe the released a AA light! I'm floored...
> 
> It's not for me but it's interesting that they recognized the market for one.



Its not released yet...


----------



## tygger (Jan 21, 2010)

An LX1 release date would be nice.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2010)

Search said:


> I hope they focus more time elsewhere. Maybe they will get into the gun business  I need a SF 1911 :devil:


 
Hmm . . . Ultra high-quality 1911 that you can bet your Life on? One word:

*Kimber.*


----------



## loszabo (Jan 21, 2010)

copperfox said:


> I know, RIGHT!! Haha, E2L-AA!!!!!!



:shakehead Though, I have to admit it makes sense for this model.

It's like Apple bringing out an Intel computer, uuups, I think they already did...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 21, 2010)

That LX1 looks like a nice shaped light. It's hard to get a feel for the real size of them though in that kind of situation with nothing to compare them to nearby.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 21, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> That LX1 looks like a nice shaped light. It's hard to get a feel for the real size of them though in that kind of situation with nothing to compare them to nearby.



I guess it will be about the same size as a E1B...


----------



## Petersen (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm..
Doesn't it look like a Kx1 head on the E2L AA..
Shouldn't it be 3/45 Lumens :thinking:

Or maybe they are "planning" a new K?1 LED... -either way, I think the body alone is a nice addition to the product line :twothumbs
- although it seems a little too long, but what can you do.. when you need to squeeze 2 AA's into it


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 21, 2010)

A quick surefire question. I've never seen one in person:

Are the clips on the lights removable? From the pictures it kind of looks like they're on a metal ring which if you unscrewed the head from the body, would just lift out, and some say the clips are reversible, but it doesn't explicitly state that they're removable.

I'm specifically talking about the E1L and the LX1 here.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*

AA SureFire?!?!?!?

Yes!


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 21, 2010)

The new Z2-S looks very interisting!


----------



## iapyx (Jan 21, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> A quick surefire question. I've never seen one in person:
> 
> Are the clips on the lights removable? From the pictures it kind of looks like they're on a metal ring which if you unscrewed the head from the body, would just lift out, and some say the clips are reversible, but it doesn't explicitly state that they're removable.
> 
> I'm specifically talking about the E1L and the LX1 here.


 
Possibly and likely yes.
But can't garantee it since they have not yet been released.
The LX2 clip is removable (do a search here on cpf), so why not these two? 

SF, release them and we shall know....


----------



## pulstar (Jan 21, 2010)

That's freakin' awsome! Surefire on AA batteries, something that seemed like a science fiction only a few weeks before! I really hope that they WILL release atleast some of their "higher-output" models, like M3L or UB3...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 21, 2010)

iapyx said:


> Possibly and likely yes.
> But can't garantee it since they have not yet been released.
> The LX2 clip is removable (do a search here on cpf), so why not these two?
> 
> SF, release them and we shall know....



The E1L seems to be a model that's out at the minute. How about the clip on that one?


----------



## knightrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow... I think I must have died... must get E2L AA... arrgh....

I can wait, ... but please SF don't break my heart!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 21, 2010)

Spypro said:


> AA light from Surefire ? :twothumbs


 


pulstar said:


> Surefire on AA batteries, something that seemed like a science fiction only a few weeks before!


It's not the first one - the Saint headlamp runs on 2xAA as an alternative to CR123As.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Wow... I think I must have died... must get E2L AA... arrgh....
> 
> I can wait, ... but please SF don't break my heart!


 
Surefire's love is the kind that burns . . . And we are all simply moths.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*



DM51 said:


> It's not the first one - the Saint headlamp runs on 2xAA as an alternative to CR123As.



That's exactly what I thought, it is there first handheld however


----------



## sbebenelli (Jan 21, 2010)

tygger said:


> An LX1 release date would be nice.



+1

It's my next light purchase


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

souptree said:


> I hope the dentist had a good light! oo:


 
Al's probably at the show right now. 

I knew Surefire would release handheld AA lights. I have said it for a couple of years. Did I bet anyone. I think someone owes me some money. lol

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> I knew Surefire would release handheld AA lights. I have said it for a couple of years. Did I bet anyone. I think someone owes me some money. lol
> 
> Bill


 
They haven't released it, yet. All we have is the prototype . . . Just like we did with the UB2. 

Don't hate the messenger.


----------



## tygger (Jan 21, 2010)

An A2 style AA light, 18650 support, or even a AAA sized light would have been interesting. :thumbsup: I'm just not sure how the E2L AA is any different from the gazillion of other AA lights the market is flooded with. Enough to justify the purchase price I mean. Especially when you can probably buy 2 excellent quality lights (with the very latest emitters) for the price of one E2LAA. I'm not knocking SF, heck I may even buy one, just curious.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2010)

tygger said:


> An A2 style AA light, 18650 support, or even a AAA sized light would have been interesting. :thumbsup: I'm just not sure how the E2L AA is any different from the gazillion of other AA lights the market is flooded with. Enough to justify the purchase price I mean. Especially when you can probably buy 2 excellent quality lights (with the very latest emitters) for the price of one E2LAA. I'm not knocking SF, heck I may even buy one, just curious.


 
If released, it'll be the toughest and most reliable 2AA light ever made. 

Definitely worth the money . . . if released.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a feeling they'll make the thread incompatible between normal E2L and E2L-AA. 
But if they do interchangeable, we all know what to do :thumbsup:

Anybody managed to try and play with the light or its strictly on display only?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if the head is just a KX1


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> They haven't released it, yet. All we have is the prototype . . . Just like we did with the UB2.


 
You had to get that in there didn't you. lol Oh well, maybe in a couple of decades. :shakehead

On a more serious note, I would really like to see a lego AA light from Surefire. One or Two battery options. Maybe even a optics light would be great. I think that E2L AA maybe an optics light?

Anyway it doesn't look impossible now. I think that is the best I can hope for at this point. 

I new PK was reading each and everyone of my posts!

Thank You SureFire.

Bill


----------



## souptree (Jan 21, 2010)

I suppose it would be ungracious to say "but I was hoping for a 1xAA light"....


----------



## loszabo (Jan 21, 2010)

As usual flashlight geeks get over-excited when they believe that SureFire will make an AA light. Seriously, AA cells suck unless it's an Eneloop or an AA Lithium cell. They leak, explode, lose enegery, are made in China, etc.

My first serious AA flashlight is the Lens Light with Eneloops -- and properly my last one as well. I do see ONLY ONE SINGLE advantage over my SureFire LX2: rechargeable. But the Lens Light will not be the light I would take into a serious fight. Neighter any other AA brand. I don't get it why some many on CPF want SureFire to make AA lights, when I get more shelf-life and quality by buying high-quality CR123 cells in bulk.

Sorry, for being an AA troll, but this topic reminds me of car freaks asking a sports car company to build an more economic version...

So, I understand the excitement about an E2L in AA, but please lets stop it there and not ask for an A2L in AA or L6 with AAs... :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 21, 2010)

souptree said:


> Al, are you going to SHOT this year?





Size15's said:


> Nope. I had a tooth extracted instead.





souptree said:


> I hope the dentist had a good light! oo:





Hitthespot said:


> Al's probably at the show right now.


No, he and I weren't allowed to go. We were caught finishing off the last of the chocolate cake in the CPF staff canteen. Bernie was really cross, and Greta made us stay behind and work overtime instead. Al got toothache from the cake, which Darell says serves him right.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2010)

Ibuprofen and Codeine are my friends...


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys are so funny, getting all stoked up about some far away SF AA light.Besides, that light already came and went...Fivemega made a hell of a bombproof AA body to fit SF heads and so and so's dropins......and it didn't sell for crap here, let alone in the real world outside of the CPF bubble. I mean seriously, Lighthound still has them for sale. So for those that are blowing smoke about purchasing a SF AA light, put your money where your mouth is and go to Lighthound. Why wait for some mythical SF light??


----------



## BigD64 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have owned an E2L AA prototype for about a year. I was bound to secrecy. Now that the cats out of the bag I can say I LIKE IT!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you guys are getting a little too excited over a SF AA light. In my mind thy are just taking their Icon PK lights and putting them into E series bodies or something to that effect. If you want a SF AA then go get an Icon Rogue2. It is 2xAA at 100 lumens or 10 lumens. I imagine the SF will be the same thing just much more expensive.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

loszabo said:


> As usual flashlight geeks get over-excited when they believe that SureFire will make an AA light. Seriously, AA cells suck unless it's an Eneloop or an AA Lithium cell. They leak, explode, lose enegery, are made in China, etc.
> 
> 
> Sorry, for being an AA troll,


 
If you don't like AA that's Ok. I can argue the merits of 123 vs AA all day too, but that's not what this thread is about. For those of us who have legitimate reasons for wanting an AA light, especially from Surefire, you don't need to step on our excitement. 

Bill


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 21, 2010)

Just to say the obvious, Great Caesar's Ghost! An AA Surefire!

What I don't get is, couldn't they just put a 2 X AA tube on a E1L or E1B?


----------



## gswitter (Jan 21, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> You guys are so funny, getting all stoked up about some far away SF AA light.Besides, that light already came and went...Fivemega made a hell of a bombproof AA body to fit SF heads and so and so's dropins......and it didn't sell for crap here, let alone in the real world outside of the CPF bubble. I mean seriously, Lighthound still has them for sale. So for those that are blowing smoke about purchasing a SF AA light, put your money where your mouth is and go to Lighthound. Why wait for some mythical SF light??


FM made 1x, 2x and 3x AA bodies for C-series bezels, not E-series heads. His 2x18500 E-series body works fine with AA's, but it doesn't have a clip, and it has an integrated switch (like his C-series bodies). I doubt I'm the only one who prefers a different tail and/or switch.

Yes, we're picky. A 3x123/2xAA Surefire E-series bodies has been a popular pipe dream, and we've been teased by pictures of prototypes for a long time.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 21, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> For those of us who have legitimate reasons for wanting an AA light, especially from Surefire, you don't need to step on our excitement.



I don't step on it, I'll crush the excitement under my combat boots!  No, seriously you guys want an AA light from SureFire and I hope you'll all get one.

BUT...

1) It will not stop with the E2L-AA. CPF members want the A2L-AA, LX1-A, LX2-AA, E1B-A, E2DL-AA, etc.-AA next. 

2) Oh, and there will be threads that some guy blew his SureFire flashlight with 10 cent AAs from China. (Now, we can't avoid that with CR123s either...)


So, please enlighten me! Why do you want a SureFire E2L in AA that costs more than any other AA light?


----------



## souptree (Jan 21, 2010)

It's the anodizing!


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

souptree said:


> It's the anodizing!


 


:twothumbs


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 21, 2010)

loszabo said:


> So, please enlighten me! Why do you want a SureFire E2L in AA that costs more than any other AA light?




Because it's a Surefire.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the deal is with that Z2-S? It's .2" shorter than the Z2L, .2 ounces heavier, and the bezel looks like it has a very fine scalloping at the end (or is that the ambient lighting)? The only interesting thing is the lumen output, compared to the 80 lumens spec'd on the Z2L. 

Maybe it has the alleged P61L in it. :devil:


----------



## loszabo (Jan 21, 2010)

gallonoffuel said:


> Because it's a Surefire.



No, THAT doesn't count as an answer.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 21, 2010)

The UB2 (or UA2 either) were never shown on the SHOT Show floor, only shown at CPF party. They were in the catalog though... I hope they learned that lesson on getting CPF's (unreasonable) hopes up.


Monocrom said:


> They haven't released it, yet. All we have is the prototype . . . Just like we did with the UB2.


 


Size15's said:


> Ibuprofen and Codeine are my friends...


Don't believe anything Size15's says right now... he's all drugged up.

The LX1 should still have the same/similar removeable clip. Not necessarily interchangeable with E1L/E2L, but the same as the new E1B/LX2 style clip.

The E2L AA looks to have a regular KX1 head on it, so it should be compatible with other E-series. I run a KX1 on 2AA with a 2xCR123 body plus one cell E-series extender for lego-fun-of-it, but that is another story. The higher-than-current-KX1 specs may point to a lumen increase for the E1L too. :twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Jan 21, 2010)

loszabo said:


> So, please enlighten me! Why do you want a SureFire E2L in AA that costs more than any other AA light?


 
I don't think people buy Surefires just because they use 123's


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 21, 2010)

Wooooooowwww AA Surefire? Did hell just freeze over? I'm not a big fan of 2xAA lights but I am glad to see Surefire experimenting in a new territory! Might buy one for pops if it ever comes to light.

Now who can get me a 2010 catalog :devil::nana:


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing!

And I remember all those SF experts saying things like : "SF will never build an AA light!". Ha! Very good, Surefire! I like AA lights, but I think this one is ugly... 

But, LX1 is beautiful! I love it! Can´t wait to have one!!


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't believe all the attention on a stretch bodied KX1 when the Stratum looks to be the next 6P, Surefire's most popular light. Three levels and an ergonomic body that is a cross between the 6P and C2!

Don't forget the first real life appearance of the long-in-vaporware LX1 with 110L as some people predicted....?

I guess the 2AA could be used as a night stick.


----------



## BigMHoff (Jan 21, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> You guys are so funny, getting all stoked up about some far away SF AA light.Besides, that light already came and went...Fivemega made a hell of a bombproof AA body to fit SF heads and so and so's dropins......and it didn't sell for crap here, let alone in the real world outside of the CPF bubble. I mean seriously, Lighthound still has them for sale. So for those that are blowing smoke about purchasing a SF AA light, put your money where your mouth is and go to Lighthound. Why wait for some mythical SF light??



Good idea! Thanks!! 


Payment Type: Online Credit Card
Item ID	ITEMS PRICE QTY TOTAL
FMBDYAA2	FiveMega C Head 2xAA Battery with Integrated Tailcap Switch Black Finish $52.99 1 $52.99
EGSWUG	ElectronGuru McClicky Switch Upgrade kit for SureFire z41 tailcap $21.99 4 $87.96
EGSBO	ElectronGuru Silicone Switch Boot for SureFire z41 tailcap Orange Color $1.99 5 $9.95
EGSBP	ElectronGuru Silicone Switch Boot for SureFire z41 tailcap GID Pink Color $1.99 1 $1.99
CHRCR2	RCR2 Unprotected Rechargeable Lithium Battery $4.99 1 $4.99
MXP0218G	Maxpedition MICRO Wallet OD Green $9.89 1 $9.89
GBSFCMLR	Inox Lanyard Ring for SureFire C / D / M / P / Z series flashlights $3.99 4 $15.96
LHKRSS4	Lighthound Stainless Steel Key Ring Standard Size 4 - 1.1" outer diameter - Stainless Keyring $0.40 5 $2.00
LHKRSS3	Lighthound Stainless Steel Key Ring Standard Size 3 - .970" outer diameter - Stainless Keyring $0.40 5 $2.00
LHKRSS2	Lighthound Stainless Steel Key Ring Standard Size 2 - .875" outer diameter - Stainless Keyring $0.40 5 $2.00
LHKRSS1	Lighthound Stainless Steel Key Ring Standard Size 1 - .74" outer diameter - Stainless Keyring $0.35 5 $1.75
LHSRSS10	Lighthound Stainless Steel Split Ring size 10 - .60 in outside diameter $0.35 5 $1.75
LHSRSS5	Lighthound Stainless Steel Split Ring size 5 - .334 inches outer diameter $0.20 5 $1.00
LHSRSS6	Lighthound Stainless Steel Split Ring size 6 - .38 in outer diameter $0.20 5 $1.00
DMJWLClip	McGizmo Jewel Clip - 15mm tall $2.70 2 $5.40
Subtotal:	$200.63
Discount(s):	$6.28
Taxes:	
$0.00
Shipping:	
$0.00
TOTAL:	$194.35


----------



## jonesy (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone have scans of the catalog? The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## gsxrac (Jan 21, 2010)

I do like the Stratum. Looks like there is already an MSRP on the Z2 lookalike $180.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2010)

SF AA light?
Strobe?

:sick2: :green:

Made my day ...


----------



## steveG (Jan 21, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Wow... I think I must have died... must get E2L AA... arrgh....
> 
> I can wait, ... but please SF don't break my heart!





houtex said:


> and(drumroll please)




The E2L-AA is cool!

I couldn't wait for Surefire... no cool clip, though.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

All this talk about the AA is detracting from some of the other items. The Stratum does look very nice and I personally do prefer 3 outputs vs 2. And the LX1, well we're all waiting on that one.

Now back to the AA. lol. The AA does seem a little long at 6.6 inches, the LD20 is only 5.9.

Hey Bernie, ha ha, ha ha ha.

Bill


----------



## knightrider (Jan 21, 2010)

steveG said:


> The E2L-AA is cool!
> 
> I couldn't wait for Surefire... no cool clip, though.



Is that a DSpeck Universal body? Heard about them but haven't seen them around. Great idea that Surefire seems to have taken notice of.

When this comes to market I will have to get one for sure. Only thing I don't like about AAs is leakage, but with how much I'd use a light like this I'd be changing out the batteries a lot.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 21, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Only thing I don't like about AAs is leakage, but with how much I'd use a light like this I'd be changing out the batteries a lot.


 
Eneloops and Lithium AA's do not have a history of leakage like Alkaline batteries do.

Bill


----------



## steveG (Jan 21, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Is that a DSpeck Universal body? Heard about them but haven't seen them around



Yup.



knightrider said:


> Only thing I don't like about AAs is leakage....



I use rechargeables in mine.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> Eneloops and Lithium AA's do not have a history of leakage like Alkaline batteries do.
> 
> Bill



Cool. Thanks for the info, will keep it in mind. My knowledge of AA and other standard batteries is not very good. Been so used to CR123As for so long!


----------



## ampdude (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been running Surefires on AA's for years! It's no mystery to me.

I used to have a Dspeck body. That isn't the one I sold awhile back, is it?

I just preferred the Vital Gear 3 instead. 2 x AA or 3 x AA with the Dspeck extender.

I have a 4xCR123A E-series Balrog body on the way from the Marketplace, I might be able to make some weird multi AA E-series Frankenlight out of it. 

I am abstaining from Surefire LED heads for now, until they join the modern age with warm tints. And no modes_!_


----------



## sfca (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait, that's not the long awaited AZ2, it's just an upgraded Z2. It's single mode only.

Sigh... 4 leds for low floodbeam and 1 for high beam would be great.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

The P60L is being replaced by a new 120 lumen head. There will no longer be an led drop in. The rep told me this is to ensure a good thermal path. It's not a seoul led that was in them either. I've not kept up with every led but it looked luxeon K2-ish to me. Come to think of it I did see something there with a seoul but I can't remember what it was now. The rep didn't know what led was being used. 

The Stratum is basically a 3 level 6p in a new body.

Anything with an S in the name has strobe feature accessed by triple clicking the tailcap. 

E2L-AA has been covered.

Lx1 looks cool. 

I'm really digging the M3LT. High is 400 lumens. I think low was 70? Can't remember for sure. Asked which led it uses and he didn't know that one either. He did confirm the obvious point of it being multi-die but that's it. TIR optic. 

The UB3 and M3LT are basically the same except the addition of levels and strobe, blah, blah, blah. Both high of 400 lumens, same emitter, same TIR. Obviously the UB3 has a few extra "features".

The stratum, Z2s, and all the various 1" bezel lights appeared to have a serrated bezel ring that some of you have mentioned in previous posts. The reflector looked kind of shallow to my eyes and then the end of the bezel has the same treatment as the edge of a quarter.

That's all I can remember for now. I think it's all correct unless the reps or my memory is flawed.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

sfca said:


> Sigh... 4 leds for low floodbeam and 1 for high beam would be great.



I remember playing with one just like that. It has 4 green flood leds and one single main emitter. Can't remember what the model number was though. Maybe it was the AZ2...


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

I think there was a M3TL-S there too now that I think about it.


----------



## rtt (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, the E2L-AA Outdoorsman, is just what I have been wishing for! Hope it comes to market. I can finally get a stock SF that takes AA cells!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 21, 2010)

"_ It has 4 green flood leds and one single main emitter. Can't remember what the model number was though. Maybe it was the AZ2..._"

That would be the A2L.

Some awesome info coming out. Can't wait for the lights to actually come out!


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> That would be the A2L.



Ahhh....gotcha. Too many letter and number combos. Can't keep track anymore.


----------



## firefighter1241 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## sfca (Jan 21, 2010)

Cypher said:


> The P60L is being replaced by a new 120 lumen head. There will no longer be an led drop in. The rep told me this is to ensure a good thermal path.


 
Sigh.. That kinda sucks. An advancement on a better C2/6P/Z2 head would have been nice.





I trust non-OEM drop-ins, but.. I mean I know a lot of people do, but I can't quite trust _fully_ a non-OEM replacement head - if this will be the path we are moving towards.



Cypher said:


> Anything with an S in the name has strobe feature accessed by triple clicking the tailcap.


 
As long as Surefire can explain their reasoning behind jumping on the strobe bandwagon instead of the short/simple&sweet philosophy of the past; I'm good.

Must be one hell of a strobe!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the new heads will be good!

It is the long awaited P61L when you think about it.

I have a KL5, and I find it easier to install, and more robust then the drop-ins.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

Oops, what I called the UB3 is actually the UB3T.






The new heads with the serrated bezel edge were on the Stratum and Z2-S. The Z2-S has a 150 lumen output on high but the regular Z2L has a high of 120 lumens. I don't know if that has something to do with the Z2-S having the serrated bezel (meaning new?) and the Z2L looks like the regular surefire bezel. 






Here's the Stratum and E2L-AA.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 21, 2010)

Both the UB3T and M3LT use the L1 style two stage tailcap for low and high. High being instantly accessible on the UB3T without having to turn the dial.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 21, 2010)

UB3T =


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Cypher! Good info ...and catalog pages too! I think somebody was asking for those.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm dying to see actual beamshots from the UB3T 400 lumens. It should be like an E2DL (TIR) on roid rage. 
Does anyone know the science behind the unusual angled body of the new RAID weapon light? Is it for easier battery access than the usual straight bodied pistol lights? 

S.F. is completely into the the TIR style optics for weapon/tac lights. Something must be right with that light form by now.


----------



## sfca (Jan 21, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> I think the new heads will be good!
> 
> It is the long awaited P61L when you think about it.
> 
> I have a KL5, and I find it easier to install, and more robust then the drop-ins.



That's true. I do trust _OEM replacement heads_ & drop-ins, along with non-OEM drop-ins - but non-OEM replacement heads I'd have to wait for the long term reviews to come in.


The scan image shows that the Z2-S has _no_ rubber retaining ring. 

If that means I can throw that (smaller) head onto a C2 body and not have to get a SS bezel ring I'm down..

By the way, 

This says *150 lumens for 2 hours* (believable)



houtex said:


> found these



And Cypher's scan says *150 lumens for 1 hour *(really?)


----------



## loszabo (Jan 22, 2010)

So, the P61L is a complete head like a KL3 now? Cool!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah the poor Surefire Saint. It gets no love. . . 

From the AA fans.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 22, 2010)

The more I see it, the more I am liking that Stratum. It's body has a mini M6 thing going on! Nice.

ETA: Time to shed some light on this photo.


----------



## nirvanaxp (Jan 22, 2010)

The stratum is looking very nice. Just release this sometime this year and it's a winner.


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 22, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> Don't forget the first real life appearance of the long-in-vaporware LX1 with 110L as some people predicted....?



Thank you for pointing this out... I skipped right over the pictures of the LX1 without noticing that they'd increased the claimed output. 110 Lumens would be enough to make me trade in my old L1.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 22, 2010)

With the release of the Stratum will the 6P be discontinued?

Is the 6P listed in the new catalog?

Bill


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

The 6P is still listed in the catalog.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 22, 2010)

Someone explain the Stratum to me - is it another click-to-cycle type with logic in the head? It looks like a clicky tailcap to me... and a big honkin' chunk of metal for the body. Really, it looks like an ideal host for a HA 6p bezel (sourced from a weaponlight?) and a MC-E dropin, since there's so much heat-sink mass. Otherwise, though it looks great, I really can't get that excited about three modes and 150 OTF unless there's something I don't know.

The A2Z has ruined me for other (vaporware) Surefire factory lights.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there any indication whether the Stratum is a P60 host or simply looks like a P60 host?


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 22, 2010)

I still want a catalog! And thang you for pictures of the new upgraded Invictus :huh: I was thinking about not buying one but after looking at it I think it will be a must!

Ohh yeah that tan X300 lookalike weaponlight (RAID) is supposed to really be pumping out the lumens! I think I read 300-400 somewhere?



M720, 2 hours @ 200 lumens, 6oz with batteries and tape switch
M720L, 1.5 hours @ 350 lumens, 6.4 oz with batteries and tape switch
M720V, 1.8 hours @ 150 lumens (white), 8 hours @ 120mW (IR), 6 ounces with batteries and tape switch


----------



## souptree (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd really like to know the length and weight of the UB3T if someone can grab us that info. Thanks! :thumbsup:

Anybody setting odds on whether it will actually be released? We can start a new game. The SureFire equivalent of the celebrity death game. If the lights you pick actually see the light of day, you win!!


----------



## computernut (Jan 22, 2010)

Just saw a new video up on Surefire's site about their V-series weapon lights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvhUa9u5v5w


----------



## Vesper (Jan 22, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> The more I see it, the more I am liking that Stratum. It's body has a mini M6 thing going on! Nice.



I agree. I'm really looking forward to finding more out about this light.


----------



## lightemup (Jan 22, 2010)

Any Word on when we can get the LED conversion for our M3's?

It has been a few years now since i've been to shot, I'm green with envy!


----------



## ampdude (Jan 22, 2010)

A lot of the new bodies look kind of cheap now that they're making some lights without knurling. I'll tell you I missed it a lot on my E1B and that's one of the reasons I sold it. That and the annoying mode interface. And the cold tint.. And the fact that the head wouldn't run on two cells... and...


----------



## Kindle (Jan 22, 2010)

So far I'm digging the new stratum body. Can't wait to see what it feels like in the hand.



wacbzz said:


> Fivemega made a hell of a bombproof AA body to fit SF heads and so and so's dropins......and it didn't sell for crap here, let alone in the real world outside of the CPF bubble. I mean seriously, Lighthound still has them for sale.



A limited run by a custom builder selling on a few specialty sites hardly counts as "the real world".

Don't for a moment think that is a knock on Mega or Lighthound, it's just that SF's market is orders of magnitude larger.




> _So for those that are blowing smoke about purchasing a SF AA light, put your money where your mouth is and go to Lighthound. Why wait for some mythical SF light??_


Because some people want an SF light perhaps.




sfca said:


> Sigh.. That kinda sucks. An advancement on a better C2/6P/Z2 head would have been nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still it's an understandable move on SF's part.


----------



## sfca (Jan 22, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Still it's an understandable move on SF's part.



I just hope those heads are cheap!

$150 retail for Z2-S... Please?? :mecry:


----------



## Illumination (Jan 22, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> The more I see it, the more I am liking that Stratum. It's body has a mini M6 thing going on! Nice.
> 
> ETA: Time to shed some light on this photo.



+1. I've been waiting for this light for years...

Hope it is HAIII and there is more to the switch than click click click....

But in any case, I'm a buyer. The AA light is intrresting as well...and one can only hope the UB3 is finally released!


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 22, 2010)

I can honestly say I've been reloading this single thread more than 30 times a day just to see if anyone has more pictures or catalog scans. I'm so anxious. I'm shocked nobody has had more pictures in the last 24 hours?!?!?! What gives guys?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> I can honestly say I've been reloading this single thread more than 30 times a day just to see if anyone has more pictures or catalog scans. I'm so anxious. I'm shocked nobody has had more pictures in the last 24 hours?!?!?! What gives guys?



An actual picture of the UB3T and/or more scans from the catalog would be much appreciated!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 22, 2010)

An actual release of it would be even *more* appreciated!


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

Any requests from the catalog? I have it sitting right here. I won't scan the whole thing but if someone has anything specific they'd like to see I can just might be able to help......


----------



## souptree (Jan 22, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Any requests from the catalog? I have it sitting right here. I won't scan the whole thing but if someone has anything specific they'd like to see I can just might be able to help......



The UB3T specs page. And PK's desk, if it's in there. Many thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

Here you go.







More to come.....


----------



## computernut (Jan 22, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Any requests from the catalog? I have it sitting right here. I won't scan the whole thing but if someone has anything specific they'd like to see I can just might be able to help......



How about info about that Stratum? Thanks! lovecpf


----------



## 276 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks different then it was supposed to be but i still want it!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 22, 2010)

I want the UB3T *super bad!*


----------



## souptree (Jan 22, 2010)

Optic nerve quivering!! 

Great job, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

The scans don't look so great, sorry.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 22, 2010)

It is going to be a tough decision between the UB3T or M3LT for me 

Thank you very much for the scans!

I also noticed that they have updated the Backups output to 110 Lumens.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

Larger scan of UB3T and Stratum.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 22, 2010)

RAID


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 23, 2010)

The Scan of the E1B BACKUP sez 110 lumens....Is that an upgrade? or just OTF like with the E2DL? :duh2:


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 23, 2010)

I for one am very disappointed to learn of the direction of their newer models. No Drop-in?!!  That leaves all of us with the aging, yet beloved 6P, C2, and M2 with out a factory upgrade for our babies... without dropping the bucks for a whole new head assy. I am almost a little suspicious of this move away from the completely modular host/drop-in setup of the SF lights... Maybe they are trying to pull in a bigger section of the market by engineering out come competition. By nixing the Drop-ins for their lights they may be trying to choke out the companies that make their bucks based off of SF host and a seperate aftermarket P60/M60 Drop-in.

While I am sure that the new models will eventually find their way into my collection... I will not be getting rid of my beloved SF C2 duty light, which has been bored so that it is RECHARGABLE (ya listening Surefire??!) to pick up a new toy... regardless of how cool they look.

I guess Ill have to be patient and wait for gene to release his M60/M30 XP-G series . BTW... ya wanna hurry up with that Gene... The wait is KILLING me... LOL!!


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 23, 2010)

G2L and G3L no longer have 80 lumens as the output instead it sez 120. I wonder if thats a new drop-in or what?!?!


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 23, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> G2L and G3L no longer have 80 lumens as the output instead it sez 120. I wonder if thats a new drop-in or what?!?!



Hmm maybe they're just updating the P60L to a more efficient emitter?


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 23, 2010)

I think "SureFire Lumens" is a thing of the past.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 23, 2010)

So we've gone from the UB2 to the UB3 to the UB3T??

That thing is ugly, and big. I was hoping for something closer to a 9P than an M3T. (As far as size goes).


----------



## DM51 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't tell for sure from the scans, but it looks as if the Stratum has 2 flat sides and the LX1 maybe 3. If so, welcome back, flats!


----------



## loszabo (Jan 23, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> By nixing the Drop-ins for their lights they may be trying to choke out the companies that make their bucks based off of SF host and a seperate aftermarket P60/M60 Drop-in.



I don't think that SureFire makes much money with the modules or cares about the aftermarket modules that much...

First when you had to change bulbs it made sense. Then we had the period of upgrading to LEDs and it made sense, too. But today one doesn't need to upgrade his LED module every year -- I'm speaking of the average user and not flashlight geeks like us! In addition I think we'll buy more new flashlights than upgrades. E.g. I bought a E2D, upgraded it to the fantastic KX2C and later upgraded the whole thing to the LX2... Seriously I want the LX1 as a whole package more than upgrading my E1B. Also, I'd select a KL5A head with a perfect beam over a P60L any time and did so twice already.

And, SureFire is not about drop-ins only, too: there are a lot of models without drop-ins and SureFire has a long history & broad range of LED heads like the KL, KX, etc. series. I think SF wants to take control of avoiding thermal problems and having people melt their plastic bodies with wrong LED modules, select the correct adapter rings, complain about beams, etc.


----------



## 007Runner (Jan 23, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> The Scan of the E1B BACKUP sez 110 lumens....Is that an upgrade? or just OTF like with the E2DL? :duh2:


 
I am wondering the same thing. In my opinion I really think Surefire just gave a more accurate OTF lumen rating. I have one light tested in a integrating sphere at 60 lumen's. My 80 lumen E1B was never tested, but compared to the 60 lumen light the difference was very noticeable. So I either have a overachieving E1B or Surefire is just annoying us again.


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm we shall wait to see whether the e1b 80 lumens shall have the same brightness as the e1b 110 lumens...


----------



## Illumination (Jan 23, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> I think "SureFire Lumens" is a thing of the past.



Probably, but shouldn't they then re-spec all of their lights? Hard to compare old vs new measurements.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> So we've gone from the UB2 to the UB3 to the UB3T??
> 
> That thing is ugly, and big. I was hoping for something closer to a 9P than an M3T. (As far as size goes).



Dito to that. But in the end ... what counts is what I can buy. And there are severyl that I would buy. The UB3T would not be on eof them though ... the M3TL is far more KISS.

The AZ2 though ... mmhh ... 

bk


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 23, 2010)

DM51 said:


> I can't tell for sure from the scans, but it looks as if the Stratum has 2 flat sides and the LX1 maybe 3. If so, welcome back, flats!


 
I'm seeing the same thing, but my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> So we've gone from the UB2 to the UB3 to the UB3T??
> 
> That thing is ugly, and big. I was hoping for something closer to a 9P than an M3T. (As far as size goes).



+1
The size of the head: OMG
And from the scan I read: virtually indestructable led with TIR optics for focussed beam. 
Oh well, it's only vaporware.
And I saved money for a loooooong time.
The money is there, but it's the flashlight that isn't there.
Maybe I just have to get used to the looks of the UB3T.


----------



## Tim B (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea how the UI works on the stratum?


----------



## computernut (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks like their LX2/A2L/A2Z-S lights probably use the same threads. The electronics are in the heads now so that means you could swap parts around. You could put a coloured A2L head on a A2Z body or have the TIR of the LX2 on the A2Z body. It would be cool if they came out with a 3-cell body for them if the electronics could handle it. I wonder if an A2L head would fit on an LX1 body!?


----------



## Phredd (Jan 23, 2010)

So does the UB3T Invictus replace the old UB3 or are there now two UB3 models? I was really looking forward to this beauty:


----------



## AlienWorlds (Jan 23, 2010)

Somebody help me out here. Not being a flashlight aficionado, are eight (8) light levels on the UB3T useful for anything? I had my fingers crossed for SF to cut that to 3 or maybe 4 max with the final version of UB3.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

Tim B said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the UI works on the stratum?



The Stratum is multi-click. If I remember correctly you just click and cycle through the levels. I think it started on low. Don't quote me on that though.



Phredd said:


> So does the UB3T Invictus replace the old UB3 or are there now two UB3 models? I was really looking forward to this beauty:



I did not see a UB3 there. Only the UB3T. I specifically asked a rep about the UA2, UB2, UB3 situation and he pointed me to the UB3T.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

Cypher, 

Thank you so much for the scans of the catalog!

Any chance of getting a scan of page 93 that gives the specs on the two new SureFire pens?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 23, 2010)

Clearly the shape of the head on the UB3T was inspired by Streamlight's ugliest offering. And with that head, I guess a pocket clip no longer made sense. 

I'm hoping the LX1 gets released soon . . . So I can yank the head off that slippery thing and toss it on my L1 body. Good to see the flats back, where's the checkering so it has no chance to slip out of my grip?! I want deep, sharp, checkering that isn't a cosmetic touch. No one complained about their hands bleeding. Some complained of pocket-lining getting chewed up. Just buy better pants. If you can afford a Surefire, you can afford better pants.

And if the Stratum's U.I. is that of a multi-mode combined with a forward clickie only, then it was clearly made for the outdoor market. That's one of the worst U.I.s you can have on a tactical light. For that market, Surefire got it right with the U2. Now it seems they're going backwards.


----------



## souptree (Jan 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Clearly the shape of the head on the UB3T was inspired by Streamlight's ugliest offering. And with that head, I guess a pocket clip no longer made sense.



I guess a pocket clip no longer made sense when they made the M4 either, because mine didn't come with one.... :shrug: Maybe pocket clips make more sense attached to something that will fit in a pocket? :thinking:



Monocrom said:


> Good to see the flats back, where's the checkering so it has no chance to slip out of my grip?! I want deep, sharp, checkering that isn't a cosmetic touch. No one complained about their hands bleeding. Some complained of pocket-lining getting chewed up. Just buy better pants. If you can afford a Surefire, you can afford better pants.



Absolutely agree. The knurling was one of the main things that communicated "quality" to me and got me hooked on SFs originally. SF makes the best knurling I have ever handled. With the possible exception of the Titan, it is truly a waste to forego it. In all honesty, if I am going to EDC a light without knurling, it's going to be a light made by some surfer dude in Hawaii. I might have to make an exception for one of the new 3T lights though. I bet they are beasts in the field. :naughty:


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 23, 2010)

Cypher said:


> The Stratum is multi-click. If I remember correctly you just click and cycle through the levels. I think it started on low. Don't quote me on that though.


Just quoted you, sorry 

That Stratum keeps calling my name. 3-mode, possibly starting on low....that's exactly how I mod most of my P60 LED drop-ins, so that would be welcome in a non-drop-in light.

Noting DM51's comment about the flats, the body looks quite nice and seems like it would fit really well in the palm of the hand.

I know SF has a history with some lights being vaporware, but are there any ideas when we might see the Stratum?


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Cypher,
> 
> Thank you so much for the scans of the catalog!
> 
> Any chance of getting a scan of page 93 that gives the specs on the two new SureFire pens?



I'm at work right now but I'll see what I can do when I get home in about an hour.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

Cypher said:


> I'm at work right now but I'll see what I can do when I get home in about an hour.



Much appreciated.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 23, 2010)

My wallet HATES this thread.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.



Thank you, kindly .

I can't really tell what the main differences are between the Pen II, III, and IV. They seem pretty similar. It appears maybe the III is HA and the IV is not.


----------



## sfca (Jan 23, 2010)

Pg. 21 - Z2-S?

I'd love to see that serrated head!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 23, 2010)

Phredd said:


> So does the UB3T Invictus replace the old UB3 or are there now two UB3 models? I was really looking forward to this beauty:



Agreed, that UB3T tooks silly and unmanageable. The UA2 and UB2 looked awesome, the UB3 great also, the UB3T not so. Doesn't SF do customer research or panels? Who would have voted for THAT?


----------



## Phredd (Jan 23, 2010)

Cypher said:


> I did not see a UB3 there. Only the UB3T. I specifically asked a rep about the UA2, UB2, UB3 situation and he pointed me to the UB3T.



That svcks! I've been waiting for, what, like 2 years for the UA2, then the UB3 -- and now they replace it with this monstrosity?! I guess this could just be another "catalog only release," but I fear THIS will be the one that they will actually release. Ugh!



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> My wallet HATES this thread.



They just saved me $300.


----------



## Phredd (Jan 23, 2010)

AlienWorlds said:


> Somebody help me out here. Not being a flashlight aficionado, are eight (8) light levels on the UB3T useful for anything? I had my fingers crossed for SF to cut that to 3 or maybe 4 max with the final version of UB3.



You might be right that nobody needs 8 levels. The problem is that if you limit it to only 4 levels, NOBODY will agree on what the 4 levels should be.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

sfca said:


> Pg. 21 - Z2-S?
> 
> I'd love to see that serrated head!



My scan cut off the edge but this is the Z2 Led and Z2-S Led.

You can barely see the ridges on the front of the Z2-S.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Thank you, kindly .
> 
> I can't really tell what the main differences are between the Pen II, III, and IV. They seem pretty similar. It appears maybe the III is HA and the IV is not.



They are all type III. It looks like each has different color options and a little different exterior design. Pen II, III, IV are all click pens. Pen I you twist to operate. Ha! Clickies and Twisties.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 23, 2010)

The UB3T was very cool from a "features" standpoint. It does look just a little bloated with the selector ring behind the cooling fins. I still liked it though. I think it will still have broad appeal just like the other surefires that have turbo heads. They just won't be as practical or pocketable as the edc type surefires. 

I thought the M3TL was awesome. It has a slightly thinner profile without the selector ring, it has the simple, beautiful, classic type III ano and the super simple L1 UI. I loved it. I was in shock when I picked it up. 

I must say I was almost giddy when I saw the E2L-AA. I don't particularly want one myself but all I could think about was jaws dropping on CPF when everyone heard about a (non-headlamp) Surefire AA.


----------



## AlienWorlds (Jan 23, 2010)

Phredd said:


> You might be right that nobody needs 8 levels. The problem is that if you limit it to only 4 levels, NOBODY will agree on what the 4 levels should be.



Hmmm, good point. I was poised to pounce on the UB3 if SF offered the non-ghostware version in L/M/H (say, 30/200/400 lumens), but now I'll wait for price and early reviews from CPFers. Meanwhile, the more I use the LX2, the more it seems like pure genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree (Jan 23, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Agreed, that UB3T tooks silly and unmanageable. The UA2 and UB2 looked awesome, the UB3 great also, the UB3T not so. Doesn't SF do customer research or panels? Who would have voted for THAT?



Me. :shrug: :wave:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the Turbo Heads. The extra throw compared to the old smaller head is a positive for me


----------



## BytorJr (Jan 23, 2010)

That tan pen looks really cool. Probably 200 bucks though.

Does anybody know how much those weapons lights are going to cost? Me likes!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 23, 2010)

Really? Can it be finally true? A SureFire E2L that runs on 2 x AA batteries? This is the light campers, hikers, fisherman, hunters, etc. have been waiting for. Now you can power your GPS, two-way radio, headlamp, and various other electronics off the same battery size.

_*THANK YOU SUREFIRE!!*_

(And that new LX1 is looking pretty sweet, too...)


----------



## Search (Jan 23, 2010)

The E2L-AA uses a TIR 

..wait, where did I hear that.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

Came back from the SHOT Show and here are my observations:

-Everyone's favorite light, the UB3 Invictus has been reborn into the UB3T Invictus and sports a head similar to the upcoming M3LT. Everything else about the light such as the ring control, battery indicator and combat grip remains unchanged. And yes there is a big optic inside the head. One word: AWESOME (calm down kids, it will be released sometime this year!). 

-M3LT will be released sometime later this year. Pretty much a UB3T with 2 modes: 400 Lumens high and 70 Lumens low. I tell you it was bright in the exhibition hall but on high this light very bright. Also available with a strobe (M3LT-S) with the 3X click activation. Like the UB3T it will be available soon.

-The upcoming AZ2-S LED Combatlight has a new cousin, the Z2-S which is a single mode combatlight but with a STROBE (press tailcap 3X and it will enter strobe mode). This will make you the life of the party (and makes a good light in case things go south LOL)

-Everyone has been clamoring for Surefire to make some sort of AA light and apparently they have been listening. The E2L has gone AA (the CR123 model will still be made). Now the output is sporting 80 Lumens on hight (up from 60) and 3 Lumens on low. Word is that it is using a KX1 head. 

-Stratum. Not much to say about this light. Think the modernized version of the 6P, now with 3 MODES! (click on/off to change modes). It will be using a new LED head (possibly a upgraded P60L, not sure) that will produce 150L (high), 50 L (med) and 5 L (low). Look for it soon at a retailer near you. Also has flat sides with a M6 style body. 

-On a related note, Surefire is working on a new LED head for the P/G/Z series lights. They are redesigning a new module/head assembly that will be sold together (great for those with G2 and want to upgrade to a LED). Apparently the new LED will be 120 lumens (this blow the current P60L outta the water!). It is still being worked on and I guess they will release it soon as all the P/G/C/Z lights in the new catalog are now sporting 120 Lumens ratings. 

-The Mini Scout light. You take the Scoutlight cut it half or mount a E1B on a mount. LOL. There's not much to it, its small, light and puts out a good amount of light. Lots of gun manufacturers had the Mini on their guns (recall seeing one on the Steyr A3)

-M720/M720L/M720V RAID Series Weapoinlight (aka Tactical Illuminators). Looks like a new design weapon light that allows people in the field to change their batteries (hence the bent design) without removing the light from their weapon. Push button momentary switch. Mode selection on the sides. Has places on the back to attach a remote pressure switch or a grip switch. M720 puts out 200 Lumens (looks like a LX2 head), M720L puts out 350 Lumens and the M720V is pretty much a mini Vampire light.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

Surefire did also have a limited edition 30th Anniversary commemorative collectors set. A set was donated to the MattK party and was awarded to Polklifer


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucky lucky man!


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Lucky lucky man!



The closest I got to it was the display case at the show and I got a chance to hold them for some photos. 
_
Over sized images removed_

E1B

Pen

BTW each set is splash anodized by hand, very nice


----------



## sfca (Jan 23, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> -The upcoming AZ2-S LED Combatlight has a new cousin, the Z2-S which is a single mode combatlight but with a STROBE (press tailcap 3X and it will enter strobe mode).



*Now I know the catalogue (Cyper's scans) isn't 100% but it looks like the AZ2 is much longer then the Z2-S

What is it about the 4+1 LEDs that requires a longer tailcap? 
AZ2 head is huge too!*

From the specs:
AZ2 - 5.7"
Z2 LED - 5.2"
Z2-S - 5"









AZ2 - 5.1oz
Z2 LED - 4.*7*oz
Z2-S - 4.*9*oz

*Why not a no-strobe Z2-S instead of having a 120 lumen Z2 LED?
Then you can fully adopt the different "Z2-S" styled head & body on both models.
*


jp2515 said:


> *-On a related note, Surefire is working on a new LED head for the P/G/Z series lights.*





jp2515 said:


> Apparently the new LED will be 120 lumens (this blow the current P60L outta the water!). It is still being worked on and I guess they will release it soon as *all the P/G/C/Z lights in the new catalog are now sporting 120 Lumens ratings.*



Wait, does this mean there's going to be an update in the exterior design as well? 
I'm looking for a 6P defender... Wondering if I should wait.

With a 200 lumen E2DL & 110 lumen LX1, I hope the actual ratings when released will be better.
I'm down for a serrated head though. :huh:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 23, 2010)

Well the extra length appears to be from the 2-stage tailcap that will also take the lanyards similar to the A2, A2L, LX2, L2 etc etc.


----------



## sfca (Jan 23, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Well the extra length appears to be from the 2-stage tailcap that will also take the lanyards similar to the A2, A2L, LX2, L2 etc etc.



Silly me, I should have known that. I keep comparing to the old picture from Optics planet (which I've been continuously looking at forever!)

You know, even if the P60L is being replaced by a LED head it should be removable.
Then some modders could make drop-ins suited for improved head. Win-win!


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 23, 2010)

Does the UB3T replace the UB3 or complement it? Is it real or just another in a long line of vaporware? I want one but as Mark Twain once said:

"_There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies and Surefire catalogs_"


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 23, 2010)

Whoops. Looks like the UB3T replaces the UB3... at least in theory. We'll see if it's actually released.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

sfca said:


> Wait, does this mean there's going to be an update in the exterior design as well?
> I'm looking for a 6P defender... Wondering if I should wait.
> 
> With a 200 lumen E2DL & 110 lumen LX1, I hope the actual ratings when released will be better.
> I'm down for a serrated head though. :huh:



I did see a 6PL and G2L with a new head with the small serrations and a different design on the surface (looks like the Stratum head). I thought it was just for show but I did see a tan G2ZL with that style head so I guess that will be new design from here on out. Details are fuzzy but I believe the future LED replacement modules will have the head & LED module sold as a package. 

The LX1 looked nice and bright.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 24, 2010)

souptree said:


> Absolutely agree. The knurling was one of the main things that communicated "quality" to me and got me hooked on SFs originally. SF makes the best knurling I have ever handled. With the possible exception of the Titan, it is truly a waste to forego it. In all honesty, if I am going to EDC a light without knurling, it's going to be a light made by some surfer dude in Hawaii. I might have to make an exception for one of the new 3T lights though. I bet they are beasts in the field. :naughty:



I agree, but I have to admit the LX2 has a great design I started to favor over my LED-pimped E2D. Now, my E1B is a little, ugly light that is too big and, and,... Blech, I don't like it! (Spoiled McGizmo owner...)

So, who's da surfer dude, bro? :shrug:


----------



## cue003 (Jan 24, 2010)

We will all see what ... if anything ... surefire actually delivers in 2010 vs what they showcased/published in the catalog as New for 2010......

If 2009 was any indication, I think we it is safe to assume that a couple of these lights won't make it into prime time.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 24, 2010)

Anybody touched the Charlie so far? That's a blade/flipper I need & want!!! :candle:


----------



## loszabo (Jan 24, 2010)

BTW, did you notice that pic? :thinking: 

Oh yeah, like she's carrying an UB3T in her Gucci/Hermes/LV/Prada bag:


----------



## iapyx (Jan 24, 2010)

loszabo said:


> BTW, did you notice that pic? :thinking:
> 
> Oh yeah, like she's carrying an UB3T in her Gucci/Hermes/LV/Prada bag:


Yes, that's what I thought.
And the way she holds it, I can't imagine it's a UB3T. Hmmm, well, it could be, but I doubt it.
I don't think a UB3T is meant for this kind of use.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 24, 2010)

iapyx said:


> ............
> I don't think a UB3T is meant for this kind of use.



My sentiments exactly!!! Last time I checked I had a hard time getting my fiancee to carry a single cell pocket rocket in her purse. I can barely get her to carry a 2 cell G2Z on night walks! How on earth do I convince her she needs a $400ish 3 cell 8 inch long 3 inch wide light in her purse!?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

loszabo said:


> Anybody touched the Charlie so far? That's a blade/flipper I need & want!!! :candle:


All of the knives were inside a display case but one of the guys did show me the Charlie and a Pen 3. The Charlie is one big brute of a knife, its really big but what I saw was a prototype. The new pens are rounded at the top but triangular (3 sides) towards the bottom and featuring the Stratum style grooves in the body.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there anyone who has spoken to SF about this new UB3T and asked why they changed the design of the UB3 with a narrow head/bezel into a UB3T with a waterhead (non existing English word I think). Turbohead?
I mean, what were the reasons for making the design like this?
From what I understand so far is that the UB3T will have a TIR with a focussed beam. That's not in line of the U2 which has a floody beam. And the design evolution of the U2 - UA2 - UB2 - UB3 - UB3T is one from a slightly bigger head to a small head and now a huge head/bezel. I don't think it's ugly. I might want one. Just like to get some more design info. 

Thanks


----------



## dcycleman (Jan 24, 2010)

im sure they will sell a lot of whatever final design they decide upon. i really liked the original concept, it would have been an almost pocketable light. it would have been a backpack light for me, not taking up too much room in the pack for hiking trips, this one is too big.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 24, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> All of the knives were inside a display case but one of the guys did show me the Charlie and a Pen 3. The Charlie is one big brute of a knife, its really big but what I saw was a prototype. The new pens are rounded at the top but triangular (3 sides) towards the bottom and featuring the Stratum style grooves in the body.


 
Does the tip from the refill on the Pen III extend a good amount out of the bottom? Main thing that kept me from buying a Pen II was the fact that I'd be writing blind.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Me liking Stratum VERY MUCH. But I'm puzzled at the runtime. The E2DL puts out 200L for 2 hours but this is only putting out 150 for two hours. Could it just be "preliminary" numbers? I definetly want to get a closer look at Stratum. Hopefully it doesn't end up like the LX1 and over a year late. 

About the LX1 and E1B. I knew they were going to do that. I emailed them a few months ago question why the weaponlight that looks like the E1B was putting out 110 and the E1B was only rated at 80. I asked them if they were going to upgrade the output numbers like they did the E2DL and they stated it would be something the might be doing the future but couldn't discuss it much further. I chuckled.

Now about that E2L-AA... DROOL! However I'm more interested in the body to use with an E1L or E1B head. It would be cool if it could be used with the LX1 head but something tells me it won't fit cuz of the thread diameter etc.

Anyway if anyone can get more pics of that Stratum that would be great.

I may have missed it in the 8 pages here but am I to understand that the Stratum and others have fixed LED assemblies?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm also wonderin' if the Stratum head will fit on the Z2-S body and still have the same modes....


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 24, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I may have missed it in the 8 pages here but am I to understand that the Stratum and others have fixed LED assemblies?


That's the impression I have as well, that it's not a P60 host, it just looks like one.

There was a comment on this page or the previous one about updated 6P and G2 that also have the LED in the head assembly.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 24, 2010)

gsxrac said:


> My sentiments exactly!!! Last time I checked I had a hard time getting my fiancee to carry a single cell pocket rocket in her purse. I can barely get her to carry a 2 cell G2Z on night walks! How on earth do I convince her she needs a $400ish 3 cell 8 inch long 3 inch wide light in her purse!?



Can't you see that the woman with the Gucci bag and UB3T was returning from her black ops CIA assignment somewhere in Yemen or Pakistan in a very spooky garage with no lighting at all? A 2 cell G2Z can put her in very compromising situations due to lack of lumens and no 8 levels of tactical lighting choices.  

But seriously, I would love to hear more on the design of this light and the intended market.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 24, 2010)

mega_lumens said:


> Can't you see that the woman with the Gucci bag and UB3T was returning from her black ops CIA assignment somewhere in Yemen or Pakistan in a very spooky garage with no lighting at all? A 2 cell G2Z can put her in very compromising situations due to lack of lumens and no 8 levels of tactical lighting choices.
> 
> But seriously, I would love to hear more on the design of this light and the intended market.



How could I have missed that!? It was just so obvious :nana: And wait 8 levels? I thought they were up to 11 or something crazy like that?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm also wonderin' if the Stratum head will fit on the Z2-S body and still have the same modes....



I believe the Stratum head could fit on a regular Z2 body and I was told (don't hold me to it) the new 120L LED & head could be sold as a option just like they are doing with the P60L. I believe the new AZ2 uses a E series threads much like the A2L & LX2



Black Rose said:


> That's the impression I have as well, that it's not a P60 host, it just looks like one.
> 
> There was a comment on this page or the previous one about updated 6P and G2 that also have the LED in the head assembly.



Yes I did see a regular 6P & G2L with the new head assembly and the 120 L dropin/head assembly. Unfortunately I was drooling over the new lights to take a real detailed look at the whole assembly. Definitely brighter and more white (based on the samples I saw)


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 24, 2010)

What's the point of multiple modes in a turbohead light with huge TIR optics, which is obviously optimized for throw? Where you need a huge turbohead for maximum reach, you also need maximum output. Multiple modes would make sense for a pocketable light, like the original design for UA2/UB2. So, still no replacement for a trusty old U2...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

Generally the TIR optics provided by Surefire also have a generous amount of spill, allowing the ability for closer up tasks.

Therefore, the UB3T would be able to be utilised to perform field searches, as well as closer tasks using a lower mode.

If you don't like the multiple modes, there is the M3LT that is a lot more simple...


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 24, 2010)

M3LT: a 2-mode light with no selector ring - so it must have a multiple click type UI. No thanks.

*edit* just noticed it's a L1/L2/A2 type 2-stage switch. Still, no thanks.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

How is the U2 any simpler? :thinking:

:laughing:


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 24, 2010)

You push the button and it comes up at the previously selected level. That simple. Regardless on how you press the button. None of that half press/full press/click once/click twice BS.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

What if you forget what level you had the selector ring on?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

If you really don't like multi mode lights then I don't know what to tell you. Just about every company has a multi mode light. The people at the top at Surefire really believe in multi mode lights so that's where the future of their lights are going.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 24, 2010)

I do like the U2. I even liked the vaporware UA2 and UB2. 

I just fail to see the usefullness of multiple modes in a huge throw monster.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 24, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> What if you forget what level you had the selector ring on?


 
Oh that's not an issue. Let's see . . . Here we are; Bright-As-Hell setting.

Just set it and forget it.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 24, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> What if you forget what level you had the selector ring on?



If I do, which I don't, I can always select the level I need before turning the light on.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

The thing is lower modes really do come in handy even with "huge throw monster" lights.

I have my M1X set up with Max and a medium low level (about 100 or so Lumens). 
Funnily enough I use lower mode, more than max.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*



c0t0d0s0 said:


> If I do, which I don't, I can always select the level I need before turning the light on.



Fair point, but I will say this as a parting note.

I leave my U2 on low *always*.
I had it on my bedside table last night, and before going to be I was playing around with it.
Lets just say I forgot to put it back onto low, and in the middle of the night when I went to get a drink, thinking it was on low, my eyes got a nasty surprise...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*



Monocrom said:


> Oh that's not an issue. Let's see . . . Here we are; Bright-As-Hell setting.
> 
> Just set it and forget it.



:laughing:

It _can_ work against you though!

*^^^^*


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 24, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It _can_ work against you though!
> 
> *^^^^*


 
That's nothing. I've got my Olight M20 Warrior set on strobe as the default mode. Looks like it's the closest thing to a UB2 that anyone will get to enjoy.


----------



## depusm12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anybody know if SF is still planning on coming out with the M3L ? I'm kinda disappointed SF never came out with the UB3. I was looking forward to buying that light and using it as a carry light on duty.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Stratum/AZ2 are both classic SF thread compatible?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> The Stratum/AZ2 are both classic SF thread compatible?



I'd venture to say the Stratum is compatible but the AZ2 appears to have LX2/A2L threads.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

depusm12 said:


> Anybody know if SF is still planning on coming out with the M3L ? I'm kinda disappointed SF never came out with the UB3. I was looking forward to buying that light and using it as a carry light on duty.



I never did ask about the regular M3L so its anyone's guess what stage they are at with it. My guess is that since the M3L-T and the UB3-T have similar heads, SF is probably going to roll them out first. Did not see it at the display nor in the catalog so they are working on it.


----------



## ganled (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anybody know if the UB3T retains the focusing system? As I recall, the UA/UB series had a TIR optic with a fresnel-like front optic that allowed variable beam patterns without degredation. I liked the idea that you can have both throw, flood, and everything in between without much loss or artifacts. 

Also any word on future HID based models such as the Arc series?


----------



## Cypher (Jan 25, 2010)

ganled said:


> Does anybody know if the UB3T retains the focusing system? As I recall, the UA/UB series had a TIR optic with a fresnel-like front optic that allowed variable beam patterns without degredation. I liked the idea that you can have both throw, flood, and everything in between without much loss or artifacts.
> 
> Also any word on future HID based models such as the Arc series?



No focusing system. That's one of the things I asked about.

I didn't see anything about any HID models and I didn't see anything in the catalog. But that doesn't necessarily mean there aren't any.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 25, 2010)

Did anyone happen to get the "solid as jello" release dates for these amazing pieces of vapourware? Specifically the Z2-S, AZ2, AZ2-S, and the ever elusive UB3T?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Did anyone happen to get the "solid as jello" release dates for these amazing pieces of vapourware? Specifically the Z2-S, AZ2, AZ2-S, and the ever elusive UB3T?



The AZ2 and the M3LT should be out soon, not sure about the rest as I was in awe with the new stuff to remember to ask.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

ganled said:


> Does anybody know if the UB3T retains the focusing system? As I recall, the UA/UB series had a TIR optic with a fresnel-like front optic that allowed variable beam patterns without degredation. I liked the idea that you can have both throw, flood, and everything in between without much loss or artifacts.
> 
> Also any word on future HID based models such as the Arc series?



I did not see a focus on the M3LT nor the UB3-T, they looked almost exactly like the photos in the catalog. The head unit is one piece and there was no distinguishing marks or detent indicating a focus (there might be). 

The ARC lights are being worked on, kinda on the back burner since they have other projects being actively worked on right now.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> The AZ2 and the M3LT should be out soon, not sure about the rest as I was in awe with the new stuff to remember to ask.


 
Does that include the "-S" version of the AZ2 and M3LT?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Does that include the "-S" version of the AZ2 and M3LT?



The strobe version I have no clue as it was new (they really kept a tight lid on this one and several others) but I heard the dealers can order the M3L-T so it should be out soon (enough)


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> The strobe version I have no clue as it was new (they really kept a tight lid on this one and several others) but I heard the dealers can order the M3L-T so it should be out soon (enough)


 
 NICE!!

I have been awaiting the AZ2 for a while now so I hope that one is one the shelves within the next month or so with the M3TL. That kind of light is perfect for my line of work!!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 25, 2010)

Charlie is cool. Wonder how much that will run?


----------



## MattK (Jan 25, 2010)

Size15's said:


> This thread follows SureFire's 2009 New Lights Discussion part 2



Some of the SF guys were asking after you this year Al - you missed out on some fun!


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 25, 2010)

HOW MUCH it will cost this new Surefire LX1 ??

What do you guys think ?


----------



## RobertM (Jan 25, 2010)

I just spoke with my favorite SF dealer. They said that at the SHOT Show SF said March/April for the LX1. We shall see...

-Robert


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 25, 2010)

*About the Stratum again* The runtime numbers REALLY don't seem right for those outputs. Only 30 hrs on the 5 lumen low on 2X123s'? An E1B puts out 5 lumens for 37hrs on ONE primary. 4hrs at 50 lumens? That doesn't seem right either - My E2L is rated at 60 lumens and will rung a good 6+hrs before dropping from regulation.

Seems like the don't have concrete numbers yet. I hope the high is 200+ in reality. But I hope the lower outputs are as stated but with longer runtimes.

I am seriously going to get the Stratum. I just want to know what the numbers really are...


----------



## trailblazer (Jan 25, 2010)

When I called Surefire on friday the person I spoke with said not till at least May and probably around $500 for the Invictus.


----------



## boness (Jan 25, 2010)

AA light from Surefire ---


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Make that two .


It will be nice to be able to standardize alot of my hunting gear with one battery type. My cameras, two way radios, and now (hopefully a Surefire 2xAA if ever released) flashlight with one battery type. I still dont plan on anytime soon giving up my cr123 and RCR-Li based lights. 





boness said:


> AA light from Surefire ---


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

boness said:


> AA light from Surefire ---





kyhunter1 said:


> Make that two .
> 
> 
> It will be nice to be able to standardize alot of my hunting gear with one battery type. My cameras, two way radios, and now (hopefully a Surefire 2xAA if ever released) flashlight with one battery type. I still dont plan on anytime soon giving up my cr123 and RCR-Li based lights.



We asked and Surefire listened and now we have a AA E2L Outdoorsman. That was quite the surprise


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 25, 2010)

Sign me up for a Stratum and an E2L-AA...that Stratum looks like a real winner in body design...easy solid grip...lets just hope the specs aren't over kill, and it's a well rounded duty light...


----------



## Fooboy (Jan 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> We asked and Surefire listened and now we have a AA E2L Outdoorsman. That was quite the surprise



That is cool. I got a feeling they wont make any tactical lights in the AA format.


----------



## computernut (Jan 25, 2010)

Taking an E2L-AA body and sticking 2x14500's in it might really open up some E-series lego possibilities as long as you account for the extra voltage.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought about getting the body and putting a KX1 head on it for LOOOOOOOONNNNGGG runtime with Energizer Lithiums...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 25, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I thought about getting the body and putting a KX1 head on it for LOOOOOOOONNNNGGG runtime with Energizer Lithiums...



The new 2AA SF comes with the KX1 head. KX1 written on the head of the light.

Bill


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I thought about getting the body and putting a KX1 head on it for LOOOOOOOONNNNGGG runtime with Energizer Lithiums...



Somebody else mentioned that this was a KX1 head on a long E2L body to accomodate the AA batteries.


----------



## tygger (Jan 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> We asked and Surefire listened and now we have a AA E2L Outdoorsman. That was quite the surprise



I think if SF were listening they'd be more realistic about release dates.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 25, 2010)

tygger said:


> I think if SF were listening they'd be more realistic about release dates.



The bit about release dates did come out during conversations and during the Q & A session we had with the SF reps at the MattK party and they are aware of this, we'll leave it there for now.


----------



## MattK (Jan 25, 2010)

tygger said:


> I think if SF were listening they'd be more realistic about release dates.



They're much more conservative now with release dates. An unfortunate side effect is that they're also not showing product as early.

Also, it's not that they weren't being 'realistic' before; it's simply that priorities changes and that complications that don't reveal themselves in the prototyping stages become apparent during the ramp up to production so release dates get pushed.


----------



## ganled (Jan 26, 2010)

Surefire should do as the automakers do. They should group their product displays into pre-production and concept catagories. They can show new models that are going to be released in the near future in the pre-production catagory. Then they can show all their long term prototypes and technology demonstrators in the concept catagories. This way consumers can better judge what is coming and still be able to see Surefire's latest and greatest technology.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 26, 2010)

MattK said:


> Some of the SF guys were asking after you this year Al - you missed out on some fun!


Yeah I'm sure.
There is always next year...


----------



## loszabo (Jan 26, 2010)

Fooboy said:


> That is cool. I got a feeling they wont make any tactical lights in the AA format.



Duh, no kidding? Still no M6 with AAs... :nana: And, I always thought that cheap, leaking AAs with different diameters, and no long-term power storage are _so _perfect for tactical lights...


----------



## iapyx (Jan 26, 2010)

MattK said:


> Yes, that is what I am told.


 
whooooooooooheeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## carrot (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know if it has been mentioned before but the NEW 6PL, Stratum, etc, are using a new head with the new LED + reflector + electronics embedded into the bezel. That should help with the thermal management problem that the original P60L had.

Also, I'm too lazy to search through 10 pages, so forgive me if someone else has done this, but I plan on scanning the catalog today or tomorrow.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 26, 2010)

carrot said:


> I don't know if it has been mentioned before but the NEW 6PL, Stratum, etc, are using a new head with the new LED + reflector + electronics embedded into the bezel. That should help with the thermal management problem that the original P60L had.
> 
> Also, I'm too lazy to search through 10 pages, so forgive me if someone else has done this, but I plan on scanning the catalog today or tomorrow.


 
Thanks Carrot.
There are some low res scans in this thread, but high quality scans are welcome.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jan 26, 2010)

MattK said:


> They're much more conservative now with release dates. An unfortunate side effect is that they're also not showing product as early.
> 
> Also, it's not that they weren't being 'realistic' before; it's simply that priorities changes and that _complications that don't reveal themselves in the prototyping stages become apparent during the ramp up to production_ so release dates get pushed.


 
i think others have mentioned this before, but i'm curious whether _complications_ with the vari-beam technology were in fact the primary cause of ua2 never making it into production?

anyway, looking forward to any of the new lights that make it out the gate this year.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 26, 2010)

nosuchagency said:


> i think others have mentioned this before, but i'm curious whether _complications_ with the vari-beam technology were in fact the primary cause of ua2 never making it into production?
> 
> anyway, looking forward to any of the new lights that make it out the gate this year.



It had something to do with the runtimes at the stated lumens. Was told it was hard to put out the max lumens for the stated amount of time and the project was scrapped.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cypher said:


> The scans don't look so great, sorry.



Well, you will just have to send me that catalog then. Right? 



SureAddicted said:


> I think "SureFire Lumens" is a thing of the past.



Bite your tongue. Sacrilege. Please say it's not so.



seale_navy said:


> hmmm we shall wait to see whether the e1b 80 lumens shall have the same brightness as the e1b 110 lumens...



This will be interesting, indeed. Regardless, I haven't been using my E1B heads anyway. I put KL5 heads on 'em and run the R123 cells. I'm still having a difficult time accepting the TIR optics. They DO come in handy when I have to light something up that's kinda far away though. I picked up an LX2 for that 

.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 26, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Somebody else mentioned that this was a KX1 head on a long E2L body to accomodate the AA batteries.



But this new KX1 head is 80 lumens on high from what I see. I'm talking about the current 3/45 lumen KX1 head .... a pair of Energizer lithiums and it would be like what - 24hrs or so on high?


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 26, 2010)

trailblazer said:


> When I called Surefire on friday the person I spoke with said not till at least May and probably around $500 for the Invictus.




According to my Surefire decoder ring that actually means August of 2012 as the Invictus "Final Edition" UB4T-S-MKVI 3.1


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 26, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> the Invictus "Final Edition"


You mean the Invictus "Duke Nukem Edition" right?


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 26, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> We asked and Surefire listened and now we have a AA E2L Outdoorsman. That was quite the surprise



They've been working on it for a long time. Yes, the date of that post is correct.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL at the Duke Nukem reference.



:thumbsup:


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 26, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> You mean the Invictus "Duke Nukem Edition" right?



It started out as a 2-cell U2 replacement, then morphed into a 3-cell and now gained a turbohead and lost it's pocket clip. It isn't even a pocket light any more. By the time it's actually released it will be considered a replacement for the Hellfighter.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 26, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> It started out as a 2-cell U2 replacement, then morphed into a 3-cell and now gained a turbohead and lost it's pocket clip. It isn't even a pocket light any more. By the time it's actually released it will be considered a replacement for the Hellfighter.



Word is/rumored to be working on a Hellfighter replacement too...


----------



## Size15's (Jan 26, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> They've been working on it for a long time. Yes, the date of that post is correct.


And that photo was years after the original 2AA body with it's KL1 bezel. 
The concept is as old as the hills. I'm sure there are photos and threads here on CPF that chart the progress of the 2AA proto-type bodies.

Al


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 26, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> They've been working on it for a long time. Yes, the date of that post is correct.



Yes, but it is still exciting that a 2AA body, is going to be a regular item now, and it fits in perfectly with the KX1 head.

Bill


----------



## ganled (Jan 26, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> You mean the Invictus "Duke Nukem Edition" right?


 I think he meant _Invictus Forever. _

Anyways were there other Surefire products at the booth? E.g. supressors, knives and other goods?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 26, 2010)

ganled said:


> I think he meant _Invictus Forever. _
> 
> Anyways were there other Surefire products at the booth? E.g. supressors, knives and other goods?



There were the new knives and the new pens 3 & 4, commemorative collectors sets (splash anodize E1B & Pen 1)


----------



## SBR1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

Here is the new items they are taking orders for... and delivery dates. Yes, I have lot's ordered!! 

ML3T'S RETAIL $450 - APRIL 1 RELEASE.

EWP-03 NEW PEN III RETAIL $115 NOW!

A PINK EWP-02 $93 NOW!

Z2LS $139 APRIL 1ST

S2 $165 MAY 1ST.

NO LX1'S ON THE LIST AND NO INVICTUS...... ETC ETC ETC... THESE ARE WHAT I CAN ORDER NOW.

Just thought i'd let you all know what SF has for the near future. (That can change unexpectedly, at any time as we all know).


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm just excited of the possibilities that will be presented with a stock SF AA body...you could run a KL1/KX1/KL4/and an MN01 off it, theoretically...you'd have a TW4-AA!!! And running it off eneloops/etc., you'd have more readily available RC's! I know a few aftermarket parts have been made since...I was a hands down SF guy, and finally went and bought a non-SF body part...needless to say the threads sucked, and I couldn't even get it onto my 6P ZBody...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

Thank you for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

There is a thread for this already!


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

Thanks for the semi-solid release dates, SBR...your efforts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SBR1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

Thanks guys.

And yes, I saw the 10 or more page list of Shot Show info... but not one told any REAL order info or release dates etc.... they did show lights that are NOT planned for release in the next 6 months though.... that was helpful! :mecry:

So... I just thought I'd show what dealers are privy to. REAL order dates and planned shipping dates.

My orders are in!


----------



## computernut (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

I'll have to save up for April/May 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rtt (Jan 26, 2010)

Agree with you 100%!!!! The defacto consumer battery size are AA and AAA, therefore you can get the AA batteries in many chemical mixtures which allow you to customize your power source to your requirements.......Alkline, NiMH, Lithium, Lithium Ion, crv3, etc. I personally like the Sanyo 2700mAH NiMH:twothumbs.



angelofwar said:


> I'm just excited of the possibilities that will be presented with a stock SF AA body...you could run a KL1/KX1/KL4/and an MN01 off it, theoretically...you'd have a TW4-AA!!! And running it off eneloops/etc., you'd have more readily available RC's!


----------



## rtt (Jan 26, 2010)

We may never know the _real _reason why SF dropped the UA2. MAG has a pretty strong patent on vari-beam flashlights and won't hesitate to go into litigation to protect their patent. 



nosuchagency said:


> i think others have mentioned this before, but i'm curious whether _complications_ with the vari-beam technology were in fact the primary cause of ua2 never making it into production?
> 
> anyway, looking forward to any of the new lights that make it out the gate this year.


----------



## kwkarth (Jan 26, 2010)

rtt said:


> We may never know the _real _reason why SF dropped the UA2. MAG has a pretty strong patent on vari-beam flashlights and won't hesitate to go into litigation to protect their patent.



That patent must be getting long in the tooth by now. When does it run out?


----------



## depusm12 (Jan 27, 2010)

kwkarth said:


> That patent must be getting long in the tooth by now. When does it run out?


 
Probably when hell freezes over. :devil: I sent SF an email asking why they dropped the UB3 in favor of the UB3T.


----------



## Petersen (Jan 27, 2010)

rtt said:


> We may never know the _real _reason why SF dropped the UA2. MAG has a pretty strong patent on vari-beam flashlights and won't hesitate to go into litigation to protect their patent.


 
Actually, I'd never really believed in this vari-beam.
I'm no expert, but I would assume that the recoil of a lager handgun would have an impact on the moveable optics, 
maybe causing it to move/change beam, when fired?

Just thinking out loud


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Surefire 2010? Here's what they are taking orders on*

I haven't had much interest in Surefire in a very long time, and my interest was sparked by the LX1. My interest is dwindling...

I would have bought one if it had been released back in November of '08 (assuming it pushed 120 lumens), but by the time it is released (assuming it takes another six months) the 110 lumens it pushes will be outdated, IMHO. 

I'd rather wait and spend my dough for the new Ra Twisty/Clicky.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff S. said:


> I haven't had much interest in Surefire in a very long time, and my interest was sparked by the LX1. My interest is dwindling...
> 
> I would have bought one if it had been released back in November of '08 (assuming it pushed 120 lumens), but by the time it is released (assuming it takes another six months) the 110 lumens it pushes will be outdated, IMHO.
> 
> I'd rather wait and spend my dough for the new Ra Twisty/Clicky.



Considering Henry was in our booth for the show, he did say some new lights are in the pipeline. 

On that note I did see the LX1, picked it up looked at it for all of 25 seconds and then went straight for the big guns, the M3LT


----------



## iapyx (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been a member for three years now and there's something I don't know because I've simply never wondered about it. Now with the UB3T presented I do:

What exactly is the advantage of a turbohead? 
(and: why a UB3T and not a UB3?)

thanks!
iapyx


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

iapyx said:


> I've been a member for three years now and there's something I don't know because I've simply never wondered about it. . .
> 
> What exactly is the advantage of a turbohead?


 
One word . . . Throw.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> One word . . . Throw.


 

Ok. I thought so, but guessed that there would be more.
So there is more: more throw 

thanks Monocrom!


----------



## mwaldron (Jan 27, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> Here is the new items they are taking orders for... and delivery dates. Yes, I have lot's ordered!!
> 
> ML3T'S RETAIL $450 - *APRIL 1* RELEASE.
> 
> ...



:laughing: Finally appropriate dates at least even if they're not accurate. Accuracy to be determined on April 2...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 27, 2010)

The KL4 has reduced output at 4V and struggles at 3V. Many later ones were reported not to work at all on 3V. I will have to try 2.4V (2x NiMH) when I get home tonight. I have a 2AA KX1 I put together recently for the fun of it - and to cycle some underused and neglected NiMH, so I can just throw the KL4 on it to see if it lights up. If it runs at low output for an extended time, it will be useful, but I'm not optimistic (yet). Has anybody tried it?
But the possibilities of all the AA combinations of chemistries don't really open up until you have a 1AA body, which you can get at the Sandwich Shoppe in the Aleph line with the 17500 body and a sleeve & spacer (the body is too long for 14500 - but then you have to switch bodies like everybody else, so why bother getting excited. The voltage gap between 1.2V NiMH and 3.7V 14500's is too great to allow any heads to run well off both double cell combinations except underdriving the KX2 (and possibly the KL4) on 2xNiMH and overdriving it on 2x14500. The KL4 does NOT like 2x14500! Neither does the E2DL on high. I tried 2xRCR123 in an E2DL and it got HOT.


angelofwar said:


> I'm just excited of the possibilities that will be presented with a stock SF AA body...you could run a KL1/KX1/KL4/and an MN01 off it, theoretically...you'd have a TW4-AA!!! And running it off eneloops/etc., you'd have more readily available RC's!


Oh yeah, I've got to try the 2xAA MN01 too. Finally a longer life rechargeable solution for it.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 27, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Additionally for release on *APRIL 1ST, 2010*.... *The Surefire AZ2*.

I have mine reserved through my local dealer along with a Z2LS... do you?

Stay Safe

Alberta-Blue


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

iapyx said:


> Ok. I thought so, but guessed that there would be more.
> So there is more: more throw
> 
> thanks Monocrom!


 
Happy to help.


----------



## souptree (Jan 27, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> The KL4 has reduced output at 4V and struggles at 3V. Many later ones were reported not to work at all on 3V. I will have to try 2.4V (2x NiMH) when I get home tonight. I have a 2AA KX1 I put together recently for the fun of it - and to cycle some underused and neglected NiMH, so I can just throw the KL4 on it to see if it lights up. If it runs at low output for an extended time, it will be useful, but I'm not optimistic (yet). Has anybody tried it?
> But The possibilities of all the AA combinations of chemistries don't really open up until you have a 1AA body, which you can get at the Sandwich Shoppe in the Aleph line with the 17500 body and a sleeve & spacer (the body is too long for 14500 - but then you have to switch bodies like everybody else, so why bother getting excited. The voltage gap between 1.2V NiMH and 3.7V 14500's is too great to allow any heads to run well off both double cell combinations except underdriving the KX2 (and possibly the KL4) on 2xNiMH and overdriving it on 2x14500. The KL4 does NOT like 2x14500! Neither does the E2DL on high. I tried 2xRCR123 in an E2DL and it got HOT. Oh yeah, I've got to try the 2xAA MN01 too. Finally a longer life rechargeable solution for it.



A 2xAA tube may not open a huge number of Lego options with existing stock heads, but it will be a dream come true for modders. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Additionally for release on *APRIL 1ST, 2010*.... *The Surefire AZ2*.


 
Oh really?? . . . April 1st? Anyone else see what I'm looking at? Anyone?!

Yeah, not a funny April Fool's joke from Surefire. :ironic:


----------



## souptree (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh really?? . . . April 1st? Anyone else see what I'm looking at? Anyone?!
> 
> Yeah, not a funny April Fool's joke from Surefire. :ironic:



LOL. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

souptree said:


> LOL. :laughing:


 
Okay, maybe it's just alittle funny. :huh:


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh really?? . . . April 1st? Anyone else see what I'm looking at? Anyone?!
> 
> Yeah, not a funny April Fool's joke from Surefire. :ironic:


 
Yeah... I thought about that too for a few seconds. However, my curiosity has been peaked at the fact that not 1, not 2, but 4 dealers that I am aware of have been allowed to place their orders for these items. 

In one case, I have known and done business with the source for almost a decade... and he has proven pretty trustworthy and accurate when it comes to SF release dates, up to and including admitting that he has "no idea", and almost never gives one set in stone unless he is sure he can provide.

Of course I am not ignorant to the infamous Surefire "vapourware", so we shall see... :candle:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 27, 2010)

So if we take this new KX1 head off that 2AA body and put it on a regular E1L body, what do you think the runtime would be on high? 2hrs? I believe it says 80 lumens? I was hoping for 60.


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 27, 2010)

A Surefire AZ2 for $260....

120 lumens for 2 hours for... $260

20 lumens for 6 hours for... $260

I like the idea of a low-level flood and a high-level spot, but man... I am going to really have to think about whether I want to part with my cash for that.

I am a flag-carrying Surefire fan, but lately the fabled lights don't materialize even in the very long term and the not-so-groundbreaking ones continue to plop off the end of the assembly-line conveyor belt. I hope there's something up their sleeve. I like the form of the Stratum but it's about the only one that's raised my heart rate thus far this year.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 27, 2010)

Have been a fan of SF since the early 90's and somehow just never, ever became impatient with delivery of their new lights, even if they never did appear. Makes my life a lot simpler, and agitation free. If I never bought one of their lights, but was able to wander around their SHOT booth every year, like I have been doing the past few years, I would be happy. 

Bill


----------



## ugrey (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a 2010 Weapons light catalog? Is the Scoutlight (KX2C head) bumped up to 200 lumens? How about a single mode (high) ML3T head for a weapon light? Thanks in advance.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 28, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Have been a fan of SF since the early 90's and somehow just never, ever became impatient with delivery of their new lights, even if they never did appear. Makes my life a lot simpler, and agitation free. If I never bought one of their lights, but was able to wander around their SHOT booth every year, like I have been doing the past few years, I would be happy.



When I read your comment, one thing pops up in my mind: remember the M2D?


----------



## iapyx (Jan 28, 2010)

Is there anyone who can tell if the UB3T has a lanyard(ring) or is there a way to secure the light?

t.i.a.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 28, 2010)

loszabo said:


> When I read your comment, one thing pops up in my mind: remember the M2D?



I DO! I wanted that light in the worst way, but alas, it didn't make it much past prototype or two.

.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 28, 2010)

Beretta1526 said:


> I DO! I wanted that light in the worst way, but alas, it didn't make it much past prototype or two.
> 
> .


 
Unfortunately just another elusive piece in the Surefire Vapourware line of lights.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 28, 2010)

OK, so I tried my KL4 (P7 + stock driver of unknown vintage, a DaFabricata mod) on 2AA body (NiMH 2000mAh) and it ran at a low level about equal to my Lux3 TW0H JIL CR2 on RCR2 which is around 70 lumens. It was definitely a lot dimmer than on 2xCR123. And my P7 modded KL4 puts out well over 300Lumens when driven properly at 6Volts.


Blindasabat said:


> ...I will have to try 2.4V (2x NiMH) when I get home tonight. ... I've got to try the 2xAA MN01 too.


The MN01 worked OK, about the same as a CR123, but I expect a 50% increase in runtime from my 2000mAh AA LSDs.


----------



## Agile54 (Jan 28, 2010)

A bump for UGREY's above questions.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone out there have a source for a full 2010 catalog??


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 28, 2010)

ugrey said:


> Does anyone have a 2010 Weapons light catalog? Is the Scoutlight (KX2C head) bumped up to 200 lumens? How about a single mode (high) ML3T head for a weapon light? Thanks in advance.



I recall only seeing 1 M3LT (may have been 2) but they were both dual modes (LX1/2 style tailcaps)


----------



## iapyx (Jan 28, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Anyone out there have a source for a full 2010 catalog??







Where are you?


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 28, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> OK, so I tried my KL4 (P7 + stock driver of unknown vintage, a DaFabricata mod) on 2AA body (NiMH 2000mAh) and it ran at a low level about equal to my Lux3 TW0H JIL CR2 on RCR2 which is around 70 lumens. It was definitely a lot dimmer than on 2xCR123. And my P7 modded KL4 puts out well over 300Lumens when driven properly at 6Volts. The MN01 worked OK, about the same as a CR123, but I expect a 50% increase in runtime from my 2000mAh AA LSDs.


 
Thanks for the info, Blind!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been deciding whether to get the E2L or not because it takes CR123. I really like the TIR. Now they have the E2L 2AA, I am so excited until I read it's 110 lumen...

Other companies are pushing 230 OTF for about 1.5 - 1.7 hr. And here comes Surefire with the whopping 110 lumen with double the price tag... 

Edit: Sorry about that, I removed the brand.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 28, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I've been deciding whether to get the E2L or not because it takes CR123. I really like the TIR. Now they have the E2L 2AA, I am so excited until I read it's 110 lumen...
> 
> *Other companies are pushing 230 OTF (4sevens, Eagletac) for about 1.5 - 1.7 hr. And here comes Surefire with the whopping 110 lumen with double the price tag... *





Just had to huh.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 28, 2010)

Look guys this is a SF thread, not another name brand thread. We should stay on topic, and people wanting to talk about other lights can start their own thread. 

Bill


----------



## Search (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 28, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I've been deciding whether to get the E2L or not because it takes CR123. I really like the TIR. Now they have the E2L 2AA, I am so excited until I read it's 110 lumen...
> 
> *Other companies are pushing 230 OTF for about 1.5 - 1.7 hr. And here comes Surefire with the whopping 110 lumen with double the price tag...*
> 
> Edit: Sorry about that, I removed the brand.


 
I didn't know that when you buy a flashlight, you are only paying for Lumens. I guess that when you buy a new car, only the quantity of Horse Power matters to you. Trim, quality, comfort, warranty and customer service are things of the past! Strange concepts and perceptions we have these days...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 28, 2010)

Good analogy!

:thumbsup:


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 28, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> ... I guess that when you buy a new car, only the quantity of Horse Power matters to you. Trim, quality, comfort, warranty and customer service are things of the past! Strange concepts and perceptions we have these days...





DimeRazorback said:


> Good analogy!
> 
> :thumbsup:



Actually, I think you'd better have a look at the Subaru WRX and it's lack of..."trim, quality, [and] comfort"...

People don't purchase that vehicle because it reminds them of a BMW 5 series or a Mercedes Benz E class. They buy it simply because of the horsepower to weight ratio.

Some people, not so entirely strange, DO purchase based on output alone...for a flashlight, and for a car.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 28, 2010)

It was a good analogy however...


----------



## parnass (Jan 28, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I've been deciding whether to get the E2L or not because it takes CR123. I really like the TIR. Now they have the E2L 2AA, I am so excited until I read it's 110 lumen......
> .



I don't know what the runtime on the E2L 2AA will be, but the E2L CR123A is purposely designed for *long runtime*, not high output.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 28, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Actually, I think you'd better have a look at the Subaru WRX and it's lack of..."trim, quality, [and] comfort"...
> 
> People don't purchase that vehicle because it reminds them of a BMW 5 series or a Mercedes Benz E class. They buy it simply because of the horsepower to weight ratio.
> 
> Some people, not so entirely strange, DO purchase based on output alone...for a flashlight, and for a car.


 

No offense, but I'd rather have a high-end British, German or Italian-made car than the best car ever made in Japan. There is a reason they are used as benchmarks in this industry and another reason people wait months and even years just to buy some of those cars. And it was never about horsepower... But if you think a Subaru is better than a BMW, Buggatti, Aston Martin, Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini or Ferrari, then I think we don't have much to discuss here. 

And you are right, some people do purchase based on output alone... But simply because there is a lot of customers who are quite easier to please. Numbers sell, period. [especially if offered with lower price tags, of course.] On the other hand, discriminating buyers know that is easier to produce higher numbers on paper than high quality, reliability or overall performance. All is needed is an emitter driven harder or a bigger and/or turbo-charged engine. Heck, a well-trained chimp can do a better job at soldering circuits/emitters than most of what is seen on those ultra-high output lights sold at DX/Kai. And a Ghetto Garage can tweek a Honda to produce more horsepower than a Porsche, so to each his own.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 28, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No offense, but I'd rather have a high-end British, German or Italian-made car than the best car ever made in Japan. There is a reason they are used as benchmarks in this industry and another reason people wait months and even years just to buy some of those cars. And it was never about horsepower... But if you think a Subaru is better than a BMW, Buggatti, Aston Martin, Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini or Ferrari, then I think we don't have much to discuss here.
> 
> And you are right, some people do purchase based on output alone... But simply because there is a lot of customers who are quite easier to please. Numbers sell, period. [especially if offered with lower price tags, of course.] On the other hand, discriminating buyers know that is easier to produce higher numbers on paper than high quality, reliability or overall performance. All is needed is an emitter driven harder or a bigger and/or turbo-charged engine. Heck, a well-trained chimp can do a better job at soldering circuits/emitters than most of what is seen on those ultra-high output lights sold at DX/Kai. And a Ghetto Garage can tweek a Honda to produce more horsepower than a Porsche, so to each his own.



I really do agree with you concerning your general statements about cars (and in effect, flashlights as well). I'm just pointing out that not everybody thinks a BMW or Porsche is as good as it gets - when all they want is something that goes, and goes well.

And completely off topic, but speaking of "benchmarks" and not wanting the "best car ever made in Japan," perhaps you should check out the Nissan GTR and its Nurburgring benchmark...a lot of folks seem to wish they could do that, including your "high end" German and British manufacturers.

Just sayin...


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Look guys this is a SF thread, not another name brand thread. We should stay on topic, and people wanting to talk about other lights can start their own thread.
> 
> Bill



Exactly! If you don't like or want and of the new stuff, there will be people willing to fork the cash for them.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 28, 2010)

nissan gtr costs the same as some highend manufacture's ? Looks like a dogs dinner and has no flare.
silly discussion really
havnt seen any pics for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate to even participate in this subtopic but what 2 x AA light is actually 230L OTF ?????


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 29, 2010)

MattK said:


> I hate to even participate in this subtopic but what 2 x AA light is actually 230L OTF ?????



One is not 230L OTF, but 206L OTF Quark 2AA
The other is the upcoming PC20A2 from EagleTac listed at 230L OTF. I can only quote what they list until someone prove it other wise.

I did not posted my first post to bash Surefire. I, in fact, really like the quality for I had a G2L (I bought from you) and an E1L. I am just disappointed that its only 80 lumen and I think the catalog stated the runtime to be 3hrs.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 29, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> It was a good analogy however...


 
It's still a good one. I'm over six feet tall, and can't even fit in a Subaru. (Literally. I tried them on for size at the New York International Auto Show a couple of years back).

Meanwhile, I'm very happy with my Mazda6, and the great customer service I get at the Mazda Dealership I bought it from. I've got speed, comfort, good looks, and a buttload of grin-enducing low-end torque!

While I have a number of other lights I enjoy, my Surefires are in a class by themselves. I want the total package. The light that is good at everything. I learned the hard way that a cheap price-tag and screaming bright output alone is not worth it. 

You can go to a street corner and spend your money on something that has a cheap price-tag and screaming good looks. . . And what you end up with also isn't going to be worth it.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 29, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You can go to a *street corner* and spend your money on something that has a cheap price-tag and screaming good looks....


----------



## Size15's (Jan 29, 2010)

No more of this boring car talk. That's a cafe thread or one for a car forum please!

Also, as we've done before, we'll start a new thread for each new flashlight model to concentrate discussion. This is especially the case if a new model is actually released.

This thread is useful to discuss the wider implications of SureFire's new products for 2010.
There is so little detail of specific ratings and performance that getting too bogged down with specific model discussion this early seems rather wasted effort.

But in terms of concepts and direction - surely there is plenty to discuss about what SureFire showed off as new for 2010 at SHOT Show 2010.

Al


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 29, 2010)

Agree, we have discussed the aspects of the new AA light shown, I think the most significant aspect of the new releases is actually the (we assume) 6P replacement that does NOT support incan Lamp Assemblies (LA) or any other assemblies of any sort - commonly referred to as 'drop-ins.' This cuts out what I'm sure SF saw as others eating their lunch on their most popular model, but does address one thing I see as the biggest limiting factor of the 6P platform with respect to LEDs - Heat Sinking, or the lack thereof. The new design essentially replaces the 6P bezel (a term I think will fade as it is no longer just a bezel that covers a LA as in the incan past) with a KL3 type 'Head' that you will now have to buy the entire thing of to upgrade your C-series. This is a change for 95% or more of 6P users who use the 6P bezel with LED (or even incan) aftermarket drop-ins. 
Sooooo....
1) will the current drop-in suppliers be forced to start making entire heads?
2) will they decide only to support legacy product (old 6P bezels) with the same style drop-ins as they supply today? This market will still be around for a while.
3) will they just make their own old style 6P bezels as Solarforce and modders do now? I think this will continue too, but as a less efficient option to the dedicated, better heat sinked heads.
4) will there be a way to easily upgrade the new bezels with a new style of drop-in that still takes advantage of the improved sinking? We won't know until we get our hands on one and open it up.
5) will there emerge a supplier or two that you send the new drop-ins to so they can modify the head for such a new drop-in as #4?
6) or will the new heads be like KL & KX heads that require a modder's effort to open and upgrade the LED itself?
Only time will tell on the last few, but I think the first few will all hapen to varying degrees.

There, is that back on track, Al?


Size15's said:


> ...
> This thread is useful to discuss the wider implications of SureFire's new products for 2010.
> ...
> But in terms of concepts and direction - surely there is plenty to discuss about what SureFire showed off as new for 2010 at SHOT Show 2010.
> ...


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

Did anyone post pics of the 30th Anniversary Set yet?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 29, 2010)

MattK said:


> Did anyone post pics of the 30th Anniversary Set yet?


 
Post #198 on page 7.


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the catalog - I was just surprised at the lack of discussion....


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I'd love to know more about the Anniversary set. How limited will the availabilty be on it? Or will it be commercially available at all?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

MattK said:


> I have the catalog - I was just surprised at the lack of discussion....


 
Really? dont kidding me! :mecry: could u share it? someone?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 29, 2010)

I was just catching up on this thread and thought I'd wandered on to Car & Driver's web site.

The idea of SF lights no longer being 'hosts' is disturbing to me. While I would never buy a cheapo drop-in for my weapon lights, there is one manufacturer that I and many in the LE/Military/Contractor community do trust. I like options and I believe, whatever the form factor, that after-market engineers will continue to design develop and sell alternatives that meet or exceed even the high quality standards of Surefire.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 29, 2010)

carrot said:


> Also, I'm too lazy to search through 10 pages, so forgive me if someone else has done this, but I plan on scanning the catalog today or tomorrow.





MattK said:


> I have the catalog - I was just surprised at the lack of discussion....





Dioni said:


> Really? dont kidding me! :mecry: could u share it? someone?




That's why I posted a giant carrot in post #325.
Carrot, have you been able to make that scan?


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> Yeah I'd love to know more about the Anniversary set. How limited will the availabilty be on it? Or will it be commercially available at all?





Dioni said:


> Really? dont kidding me! :mecry: could u share it? someone?



1800 Sets are being made.

It's an E1B and a Pen with this insanely beautiful hand-andozing effect in a wooden case with a plaque with the same anodizing.

PolkLifer one won at our party - I'll see if I can get him to snap some pics.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 29, 2010)

MattK said:


> Did anyone post pics of the 30th Anniversary Set yet?



I took the photo of Polklifer's set that he won at the MattK party and he did request we post photos.  Looks like it got eclipsed by all the discussion of the new lights



Dioni said:


> Really? dont kidding me! :mecry: could u share it? someone?



*Post # 198 on page 7*. Nice stuff and the splash anodizing looks really neat.


----------



## Hobbs (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AA . . .*

29-01-2010, 4:52PM PST and the Surefire CS person yes it's real, but not for 6-8 months? Guess it's time to get the LX2. It IS available, right?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 29, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> *Post # 198 on page 7*. Nice stuff and the splash anodizing looks really neat.


 
Yep... i cant take my eyes of this damn post!


----------



## davidt (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*

I don't think anybody has noticed yet, but the Surefire 2010 tactical catalog has been posted on Surefire's website.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 29, 2010)

MattK said:


> PolkLifer one won at our party - I'll see if I can get him to snap some pics.


There are pics of it on here.

I thought it was in this thread but maybe it's in the main SHOT show thread.

EDIT: Found it. Page 7, post 198.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 29, 2010)

davidt said:


> I don't think anybody has noticed yet, but the Surefire 2010 tactical catalog has been posted on Surefire's website.


 
Woo-Hoo! Thanks DavidT!!!! Does this mean there gonna finish releasing th stuff that was in there '09 catalog? I too don't like the idea of the "P60 Host" going away, which it looks like it's heading in that direction...


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 30, 2010)

Where is Carrot with his catalog scans? I hope its not vaporware LOL


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 30, 2010)

Download it.


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks a Million! I had no idea it was online already. lovecpf


----------



## iapyx (Jan 30, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Download it.



Thanks Dime.
I've checked SF's website regularly but each time I saw they still had the 2009 catalogs only. You made my day.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, but the real thank you should be to davidt, who posted it back in post #357

:thumbsup:


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed that the X300 and X400 are now 170 lumens!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> I noticed that the X300 and X400 are now 170 lumens!


 
Same here, I wonder if they've changed the LED or they're stopping to understimate their lumens value...
BTW I'm officially in love with the M720L!


----------



## loszabo (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the online 2010 catalog. I usually check the website too early and then forget to check for the download link...

I'm really looking forward to see which models are going to make it into 2010, and some are really looking fantastic: the Charlie, LX1, AZ2-S, Z2-S, and the Stratum are my personal high-lights so far. Lets see what I can pick up later this year! 

To me it looks like that the 6P, G2, Z2 platform is end-of-life in regards of product development. The Z2/Stratum feature new LED heads and tail caps, which as fan of the LX2 look very appealing.

As I said before in this thread: changing bulbs/LEDs does not make any sense today... (except for flashlight geeks -- and those will stick to the 6P platform anyway!)


----------



## brunt_sp (Jan 30, 2010)

Re the 2010 catalogue. It downloads OK but I can't seem to save a copy onto my computer. I managed to save the 2009 one. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 30, 2010)

When I downloaded it I actually had a pop-up asking me if I wanted to view it on adobe PDF reader or if I wanted to "SAVE-AS" into my pc. If you do not have the pop-up I suggest trying this: Right click on the link and after you right click using your mouse cursor hit "Save-AS". That should work. If it doesn't let me know.


----------



## ugrey (Jan 30, 2010)

The KX2C head is to be bumped up to 200 lumens.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed the catalog now has the E1B as 110 lumen you think this is just the same E1B but with actual lumens we have had or has anything been done new.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 30, 2010)

I´ll bet it´s the same light, just different Lumens rating. Adjusted for the buyer who doesn´t know anything about OTF, Bulb and China lumens.

Eric


----------



## Size15's (Jan 30, 2010)

The new ANSI/NEMA FL 1-2009 Flashlight Basic Performance Standard, along with other factors such as the increase in use & miss-use of lumens as a flashlight light output rating in the wider industry seems to have prompted SureFire to more frequently evaluate the performance of it's products.
As higher-performing LEDs become available in greater quantities and result in in-production performance improvements, then revising the ratings to more accurately represent the state of current performance is a reasonable action for a manufacturer to take.

Al


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 30, 2010)

loszabo said:


> To me it looks like that the 6P, G2, Z2 platform is end-of-life in regards of product development.
> 
> The Z2/Stratum feature new LED heads and tail caps, which as fan of the LX2 look very appealing.
> 
> As I said before in this thread: changing bulbs/LEDs does not make any sense today... (except for flashlight geeks -- and those will stick to the 6P platform anyway!)


They did change the head for the 6P and G2 to use the same style as the Stratum, so I guess you could consider that a step forward in product development, but it does seem to be the end of the "6P era" that Surefire created (at least with Surefire produced lights).


----------



## Dioni (Jan 30, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Download it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 30, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSS!

EDIT: In the catalog now it says the Stratums' runtime is only 1hr on high at 150 lumens. Doesn't sound right. I wonder when we will get proper numbers....


Can anyone guess as to the runtime of the E2L-AA head on a 1xCR123 body? I'm curious. think it would do 2.5hrs on high regulated?


----------



## loszabo (Jan 30, 2010)

ugrey said:


> The KX2C head is to be bumped up to 200 lumens.



I knew it looked brighter than 120 lumens!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh my wallet is gonna put out a hit on this thread 

Surefire: Please don't disappoint


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 30, 2010)

Having looked over the catalog, I'm not clear if the 6P has the old style head with drop-ins. It looks the same, not like the Stratum and Z2-S heads, but claims 120Lumen output. Are the SF drop-ins now 120L or is it also a new head - just styled the same as the old one?


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 30, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> Having looked over the catalog, I'm not clear if the 6P has the old style head with drop-ins. It looks the same, not like the Stratum and Z2-S heads, but claims 120Lumen output. Are the SF drop-ins now 120L or is it also a new head - just styled the same as the old one?



I'm guessing they are using the new 120 Lumens numbers on a stock photo of the lights for the catalog. The 6P, G2L, G2ZL at the show did have the new style heads (body and tailcap were stock ie non Stratum body). Not sure if that was a prototype that was shown but the rep did say the new LED will put out 120L and my eyes said its brighter than the P60L


----------



## sfca (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry if this has been answered yet but is the stratum a clicky


----------



## Size15's (Jan 30, 2010)

The new bezel, lets call it "KX4" is instead of the P60L.

Lets consider the P60L as a transitional step in the change from incandescent to LED. This approach allows people to convert their existing SureFires to LED but it is ultimately not the most ideal way of 'hosting' an LED. In fact aftermarket drop-ins that give the LED the mass it needs do so at the expense of not being compatible with all possible SureFire models that accept the P60 (which the P60L has to do, except the Nitrolon WeaponLight)

Creating a dedicated LED bezel along the same form-factor as the standard "Z44" bezel is the most viable alternative. It's still backwards compatible and affords the LED a far more suitable home. It avoids the issue of Nitrolon, and shock isolated bezels, and WeaponLight adapter collars etc.

One assumes from SHOT Show 2010 that SureFire intends to using this new bezel instead of the P60L for their "L" models (6PL/6PDL/G2L/C2L/G2ZL etc).

I guess a minority way want to be able to swap between LED and incandescent Lamp Assemblies and I've no doubt that SureFire will keep their P60 models and the P60L. The Z44 is available for those who need to convert back and forth if they start from a model that features this new bezel. More likely they start from the incandescent version so have what they need.

I wasn't at SS2010 but I understand the S2 Stratum uses electronics like the KX3 bezel does for the G2D/G3D to give three output levels from a clickie TailCap.

The Z2-S looks to have the same newly styled Clickie TailCap as the S2 Stratum. 
The Z2-S and the S2 appear to be the same size and style as the KX4, but with different programming. Like the E2DL bezel compared to the KX2 and KX2C bezels etc.

Of course this is based on SureFire's SHOT Show information - things can and do change as SureFire actually bring things to production and release.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 30, 2010)

sfca said:


> Sorry if this has been answered yet but is the stratum a clicky



Its a clicky


----------



## sfca (Jan 30, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Its a clicky



Thanks. I like the styling of the new lights... 
Replacing the standard 6P clicky would look good, but alas I carry mine in my pocket. Knurling is more useful.
Looks good though!


----------



## Ninja (Jan 31, 2010)

The NEW M3LT (Feb/March), is a 2 stage 70 lumens on low and 400 lumens on high, and the same light with a strobe function also. A new weaponlight the 720v is a white light/ir and also has a few different brightness settings as well as a strobe function. SF is going to make a lot of their weapon lights led white/ir. You are looking at 150 lumens of white light and by pulling the slip ring on the head and twising it will go to IR. No more filters that easily illuminate out past 100yards.


----------



## slmpd6454 (Jan 31, 2010)

All,

Not to be ignorant, but why are we all getting so excited. I am a die hard surefire fan, but they have not released any significant items from their catalogs for several years.

I still use my M3 everyday at work, and it has proven its worth time and time again, but I can't bring myself to get excited over their new products until they actually hit the market. 

Great ideas, but stop with the advertisements until they are actually more then just a "pipe dream".


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 1, 2010)

slmpd6454 said:


> but they have not released any significant items from their catalogs for several years.



Have they not?

There's been the X400, A2L, LX2, T1A, HS1, HS2, G2L-FYL, G3L-FYL, G2D-FYL, G3D-FYL, EWP-01, EWP-02...

If you really mean "several years", then you could include the 6PL, G2L, G2ZL, C2L, E2DL, E1B...

It's an incomplete list, but should hopefully illustrate the point that SureFire does, even in the past several years, release new products. Some of those, such as the G2D/G3D, came relatively out of the blue. Several of the models mentioned above have coincided with the release of significant new parts, such as the KX1, KX2, KX2C and KX3.

SureFire release dates can be frustrating, but we will continue to see new products. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Entrope (Feb 1, 2010)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Illumination (Feb 1, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> Agree, we have discussed the aspects of the new AA light shown, I think the most significant aspect of the new releases is actually the (we assume) 6P replacement that does NOT support incan Lamp Assemblies (LA) or any other assemblies of any sort - commonly referred to as 'drop-ins.' This cuts out what I'm sure SF saw as others eating their lunch on their most popular model, but does address one thing I see as the biggest limiting factor of the 6P platform with respect to LEDs - Heat Sinking, or the lack thereof. The new design essentially replaces the 6P bezel (a term I think will fade as it is no longer just a bezel that covers a LA as in the incan past) with a KL3 type 'Head' that you will now have to buy the entire thing of to upgrade your C-series. This is a change for 95% or more of 6P users who use the 6P bezel with LED (or even incan) aftermarket drop-ins.
> Sooooo....
> 1) will the current drop-in suppliers be forced to start making entire heads?
> 2) will they decide only to support legacy product (old 6P bezels) with the same style drop-ins as they supply today? This market will still be around for a while.
> ...



Did Surefire actually say they would stop selling incans? At this point, I doubt it (they are still too popular) so you should be able to just buy an Incan and add a (non-SF) P60 led unit.

The new SF concept (it's that until product is on the shelves as far as I am concerned) for p60 style heads makes a lot of sense - better heat management and there should be no need to replace the "lamp" because it is a long lasting LED. 

Who on this website bought the 6P Led anyway? We all knew the Malkoff drop ins were higher quality with better performance ....


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 1, 2010)

Entrope said:


> Sorry, but I can't help but "LOL" at this new catalog.
> 
> First the UB2 was announced, then nothing.
> A year later the UB3 was announced, then nothing.
> ...


 
Does anybody know / think that maybe some of these lights make it out in small qtys to forces ? and dont feel the need to put them on the shelf ? or get axed/ changed due to the R&D.
i like the new m3lt, do you think the 400 surefire lumens would be a good match against jetbeams M1X 450 torch lumens ?


----------



## SKYTRAIL (Feb 1, 2010)

*Surefire 2010 Catalog*

I See that the Surefire 2010 Catalog is up on the web site . Interesting that the general catalog this year is combined with the Tactical Products catalog. I noticed that most of the lights have "Improved Specs", even the just realeased V2L Vampire, however both the Kroma and MilSpec Kroma do not ???


----------



## MattK (Feb 1, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> Have they not?
> 
> There's been the X400, A2L, LX2, T1A, HS1, HS2, G2L-FYL, G3L-FYL, G2D-FYl, G3D-FYL, EWP-01, EWP-02...
> ....
> ...



+100

SF has released tons of new products in the past few years.

Also, I would add that many of the new products shown at SHOT this year had order codes, pricing and internal release dates.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 1, 2010)

MattK said:


> Also, I would add that many of the new products shown at SHOT this year had order codes, pricing and internal release dates.



That's good to know 

I would add that the list in my last post didn't mention any of the streamlined upgrades to existing products. For example, the U2, L4 and L5 being updated to better LEDs. 

It's easy to focus on what we don't have instead of what we've already got. The UA2 and UB2 certainly stand out as some of the most anticipated SureFire models of recent years, but one only needs to look at the length of the LX2 thread(s) to see that extremely popular models have already been delivered. 

Who knows, perhaps we'll even see the release of new SureFire models that weren't revealed at SHOT/in the catalog?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 1, 2010)

The UB series was never shown on the SHOT show floor until now. The UB3T has not just been 'announced' it has been shown, unlike the previous version that was only shown to CPF in private. Putting the UB2 and UA2 in the catalog was overly optimistic (a gaff that SF seems to have learned from), but having working parts on the display stand for show attendees to play with is a very big step towards reality. They are not vaporware, they are just unreleased.


Entrope said:


> First the UB2 was announced, then nothing.
> A year later the UB3 was announced, then nothing.
> Now the UB3T has been announced...


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 1, 2010)

Good point Illumination, SF will continue to sell the incan 6P for a while just like Mag has, but that is just another point of discussion: "How long will SureFire sell the Incan 6P/G2/etc?" I bet several more years, but the beginning of the end is likely here. SF has publicly stated (years ago) that they are no longer developing incan technology. And I bet most (non CPF) 6P & G2 incan buyers chose the incan versions for cost considerations and are not interested, or even know about, aftermarket LED drop-ins other than SF's own. If they get free CR123's from work, then that may even make no difference to them. 

I'm just raising the questions for discussion.


Illumination said:


> Did Surefire actually say they would stop selling incans? At this point, I doubt it (they are still too popular) so you should be able to just buy an Incan and add a (non-SF) P60 led unit.
> ...


 
I bet when broader spectrum 'neutral' LEDs become more efficient, commonly used, and lower priced, the incans will finally begin to fade away.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 1, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> The UB series was never shown on the SHOT show floor until now. The UB3T has not just been 'announced' it has been shown, unlike the previous version that was only shown to CPF in private. Putting the UB2 and UA2 in the catalog was overly optimistic (a gaff that SF seems to have learned from), but having working parts on the display stand for show attendees to play with is a very big step towards reality. They are not vaporware, they are just unreleased.



That is a very wise thing. I just hope the UB3T gets released sometime this year. I'm interested in it more and more. Just wished SF also upgraded the good old U2. A U2 successor would also be nice.


----------



## steveG (Feb 1, 2010)

iapyx said:


> Just wished SF also upgraded the good old U2. A U2 successor would also be nice.



Ditto. An emitter and driver update with a lower low and a higher high.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Feb 1, 2010)

iapyx said:


> That is a very wise thing. I just hope the UB3T gets released sometime this year. I'm interested in it more and more. Just wished SF also upgraded the good old U2. A U2 successor would also be nice.



All I wanted was an upgraded U2 with the original UI and no stupid turboheads, strobe or SOS. All that was needed for it was an emitter swap with an MC-E for easy 300+ lumens with the original driver and minimal changes to the heatsink and reflector. But no, Surefire had to go for extra runtime instead by switching to SSC P4 in the U2a version (and redoing the driver)... Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 1, 2010)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> All I wanted was an upgraded U2 with the original UI and no stupid turboheads, strobe or SOS. All that was needed for it was an emitter swap with an MC-E for easy 300+ lumens with the original driver and minimal changes to the heatsink and reflector. But no, Surefire had to go for extra runtime instead by switching to SSC P4 in the U2a version (and redoing the driver)... Makes no sense to me.



I too would have like to have seen the Lux V U2 upgraded to something like the MC-E to keep a similiar beam profile, and some added lumens. This did not happen, but there is an alternative. We have several good modders on CPF who could do an MC-E swap, and if the vf is low enough, it would run perfectly in the U2, with an 18650. I am considering that for my Lux V U2. In the meantime my U2 is still pretty much perfect for me.

Bill


----------



## iapyx (Feb 1, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I too would have like to have seen the Lux V U2 upgraded to something like the MC-E to keep a similiar beam profile, and some added lumens. This did not happen, but there is an alternative. We have several good modders on CPF who could do an MC-E swap, and if the vf is low enough, it would run perfectly in the U2, with an 18650. I am considering that for my Lux V U2. In the meantime my U2 is still pretty much perfect for me.
> 
> Bill



I agree with you.
The U2 concept is still the perfect one IMHO.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I too would have like to have seen the Lux V U2 upgraded to something like the MC-E to keep a similiar beam profile, and some added lumens. This did not happen, but there is an alternative. We have several good modders on CPF who could do an MC-E swap, and if the vf is low enough, it would run perfectly in the U2, with an 18650. I am considering that for my Lux V U2. In the meantime my U2 is still pretty much perfect for me.
> 
> Bill



It works just fine on batteries if wired in 2s2p configuration, regardless of Vf. So is KL4 head. So is KL5.


----------



## souptree (Feb 1, 2010)

I still say that SF should pack all the new gee-whiz U2 derived technology into lights just like the UB3T, then release the original "simple" U2 cut down to 1x123 as a U1. I think a U1 would be the perfect bridge light between the Titan and UB3T.

Sorry, is this off topic?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2010)

souptree said:


> Sorry, is this off topic?


The light you are describing may belong in a thread with the title "Surefire’s 20*3*0 New Lights Discussion", not 20*1*0, so maybe it is just a teeny weeny bit off-topic, lol


----------



## Flashlightboy (Feb 1, 2010)

*SF AA light; bodies?*

Somewhat overlooked in the 2010 SF lights discussion is the light that uses 2AA batteries. Obviously SF knows it can't win the world over with 123s so why not get them to come aboard to SF through the AA light.

Now I like my 123 lights although I can see a huge advantage to having a light that uses AA batteries so my question is assuming the AA light sees the market, will bodies be available and can they be retrofitted to other E series light?


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: SF AA light; bodies?*

SureFire has never, to my knowledge, sold just the body of a light. You can get a tailcap, and in many cases you can get an LED head, but not just a body. Luckily, there are some CPF members who buy up large quantities of SureFires and part them out over on the Marketplace. Hopefully that happens with the AA Outdoorsman.

As for the retrofitting question, all of the pictures from SHOT show the light with what looks like a KX1 head, so I'll say the AA body will work with other E series parts.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: SF AA light; bodies?*

There's not much to the E2L AA Outdoorsman, its a KX1 head fitted to a E series body that has been lengthened and bored to accept AA cells (from the prototype it will only fit AA cells, not both). Like most of their other products it will probably be sold as a whole unit so if you just want the body, it got a extra KX1 head to sell or retrofit to your other lights.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: SF AA light; bodies?*



Flashlightboy said:


> Somewhat overlooked in the 2010 SF lights discussion is the light that uses 2AA batteries.


I've merged your thread into this main one because it follows discussion here on the E2L-AA...


----------



## souptree (Feb 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> The light you are describing may belong in a thread with the title "Surefire’s 20*3*0 New Lights Discussion", not 20*1*0, so maybe it is just a teeny weeny bit off-topic, lol



There's no technical reason the light I'm describing couldn't be released this year if they wanted to do it. :shrug:

OK, I'll shut up now. :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2010)

souptree said:


> There's no technical reason the light I'm describing couldn't be released this year if they wanted to do it. :shrug:
> 
> OK, I'll shut up now. :nana:


 
U1 would be a sweet idea! L1 in size, with the performance of Surefire's U2 model. Something like that wouldn't even be 20 years down the road. My Novatac 120P is in the same ballpark. I'd love using a selector ring instead of a tailcap. 

OK, I'm done drifting off topic.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone notice that the L5 is not in the catalog? I still don't get why no one is talking about the runtime/output oddities with the Stratum and such.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 2, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Anyone notice that the L5 is not in the catalog? I still don't get why no one is talking about the runtime/output oddities with the Stratum and such.



I think we're just used to runtime/output numbers of SureFire's new offering changing (perhaps multiple times) between their announcement at SHOT and their eventual release. Take the Titan, for example. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I too would have like to have seen the Lux V U2 upgraded to something like the MC-E to keep a similiar beam profile, and some added lumens. This did not happen, but there is an alternative. We have several good modders on CPF who could do an MC-E swap, and if the vf is low enough, it would run perfectly in the U2, with an 18650. I am considering that for my Lux V U2. In the meantime my U2 is still pretty much perfect for me.
> 
> Bill



I want to do this myself, but I like my current U2 a LOT and don't want to chance getting disappointed with the result.

.


----------



## Raymond3 (Feb 2, 2010)

MattK said:


> I hate to even participate in this subtopic but what 2 x AA light is actually 230L OTF ?????


 
I don't have a lightmeter, but my quark mini AA on 14500 is visibly brighter than my 235 lumen Fenix PD30 R4 on high.


----------



## MattK (Feb 2, 2010)

Not really meaningful given the overdrive.

Also, 'visibly brighter' is a largely meaningless statement because, as has been beaten to death, of the optical differences. A light could have 2 x the output of but to many people it might be visibly dimmer if it had a larger hotspot or a floodier beam profile due to optical differences.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 2, 2010)

MattK said:


> Not really meaningful given the overdrive.
> 
> *Also, 'visibly brighter' is a largely meaningless statement because, as has been beaten to death, of the optical differences. A light could have 2 x the output of but to many people it might be visibly dimmer if it had a larger hotspot or a floodier beam profile due to optical differences*.


 
Sorry, but I completely disagree. Optics or reflector performance is also part of the equation. A good quality flashlight must also have efficient ways put those lumens where it counts. Output alone means little if you cannot make good use of it. A high output flashlight without a decent media to transmit light is like a a car with monster-sized engine and square wheels. So I bet must people would rather have a flashlight which appears "visibly brighter" than a light which is brighter on paper only.That's why I think Peak Beam System is the only Flashlight/Spotlight company to come up with a truly meaningful explanation of this phenomema. 



> "
> Why is the Maxa Beam’s output measured in Candlepower rather than Lumens? Can I convert 7.5 million Peak Beam CandlePower into Lumens?
> Very often we are asked to measure the output of the Maxa Beam searchlight in lumens because this is such a common way to rate a flashlight's power. It is not possible to convert candlepower into lumens because these units measure different aspects of a light's output.
> Lumens measure how much light comes from just the bulb itself. Lumens are fairly standard based on the type of lamp (Xenon, incandescent, metal halide, etc.) and the wattage that the lamp is running. This measurement does not take into consideration the design of the reflector, the optics of the light unit and how focused the beam of light is. This is important to note since not all of the energy that the bulb puts out gets directed into the beam. The lumens measurement is very good for things like a household light bulb and other types of bulbs that do not create a beam of light.
> Peak beam candlepower measures how much light reaches a surface set at some distance from the light unit. Candlepower takes into account the performance of the whole unit, meaning that this unit of measurement is more relevant than lumen output when comparing long range lights such as the Maxa Beam Searchlight. You can take a bulb with the same lumens rating and put it into different light fixtures and get a very different candlepower measurements. To get the Maxa Beam's peak beam candlepower measurement, Peak Beam engineers focus the searchlight's 1° spot on a target set at a distance of 100 feet. The engineers then measure the amount of foot candles illuminating this target with a light meter. The formula for the peak beam candlepower is the distance squared times the foot candle reading at the brightest spot in the beam."


 
I think they nailed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 2, 2010)

The problem would be "where it counts" as that might very well be a floody type of light. MaxaBeam focusses on throw of course, but they are obfuscating the rest of the truth. It is a well-engineered marketing trap.
IMHO Matt has a point as the human eye can't compare flux, only lux.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

I think both viewpoints above have merit IMHO - it's like thinking of the physical functioning of the flashlight by itself vs how it is used as a tool in a larger context. :shrug:

Edit: hmm, I think we're going OT tho...


----------



## MattK (Feb 2, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Sorry, but I completely disagree. Optics or reflector performance is also part of the equation.



No, brightness is lumens, total output, and all too often, as I posted earlier, high LUX is mistaken for high output. Since 'visibly brighter' is often an inexpert measure of LUX I stand by my statement that it's largely meaningless.

LUX doesn't equal efficiency. A very floody light can be very efficient. Actually it could be argued that the most efficient light has no reflector or lense - just a bare emitter.

If Raymond3 had said, 'in a ceiling bounce test,' I would not have ene replied but I'm assuming he aimed them at a wall or a bush, saw a hotspot and thought, 'must be brighter.'

As Kiessling points restated, 'the human eye can't compare flux, only lux.'

Appears visibly brighter WHEN? 
When I shine it on a white wall 1M away?
When I shine it doen a hallway?
Down the street?
Across the field?


"It is a well-engineered marketing trap." - LOL - nicely said! Nothing against Maxabeam, they make cool stuff, but that's exactly what that is. Engineering speak manipulated to show their product in the best possible light.


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 3, 2010)

iapyx said:


> That is a very wise thing. I just hope the UB3T gets released sometime this year. I'm interested in it more and more. Just wished SF also upgraded the good old U2. A U2 successor would also be nice.



I always thought the U2 successor was supposed to have been the UA2 Optimus. Of course they killed it and the UB2 morphed into a completely different kind of light. I'd love to know _why_ this all happened. 

How do you go from a 2-cell pocketable light with a clip to the UB3T? It's like a car manufacturer announcing a new 2-door sports coupe and delivering an SUV instead.

The whole ordeal reminds me of The Homer


----------



## pm07 (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to see an upgrade for the 9N/9AN series . Either an upgraded bulb thats shock resistant or a LED upgrade.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 3, 2010)

pm07 said:


> I would like to see an upgrade for the 9N/9AN series . Either an upgraded bulb thats shock resistant or a LED upgrade.



We're not going to see any new incandescent technology from SureFire. An LED version is a possibility.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 3, 2010)

The battery sticks would need to be considerably re-designed. It's not likely that we'll see Surefire-brand 18650 cells.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 3, 2010)

It seems that I'm quite unusual in thinking that the UB3T looks awesome :sigh: It looks like quite a beast (but not like a Beast...).

Whilst it is strange that we have "seen" several versions of the UB3 now, without any of them actually being released, I don't think that this is unusual practice for SureFire. Slightly more unusual in that these revisions have been shown in catalogs/at SHOT, perhaps, but you can be sure that the other models have undergone several revisions before a design was finalised. SureFire's LED version of the Millennium TurboHead has changed a lot between when since I first saw it and as it appears now on the M3LT and M3LT-S. Think of it as a glimpse behind the scenes 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## iapyx (Feb 3, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> It seems that I'm quite unusual in thinking that the UB3T looks awesome :sigh: It looks like quite a beast (but not like a Beast...).
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Then I am quite unusual too.
I like it ... however ... there is still not U2 successor/upgrade (in the 200 lm range). I think SF drifted away. Or they thought 'let's give it a 3 and a T and we can ask 500 for it.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 4, 2010)

iapyx said:


> there is still not U2 successor/upgrade



I also think this is necessary. Don't go crazy, just take the basic U2 design spirit and update the nuts and bolts.


----------



## Agile54 (Feb 4, 2010)

This > just take the basic U2 design spirit and update the nuts and bolts.

We must be in the minority though fellas, one can only hope / dream.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 4, 2010)

All they really needed to do to the U2 is go with an XPG emitter. Even at the same current draws the output would still be an improvement and impressive.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 4, 2010)

200 lumen U2s do exist . . . You just have to contact MilkySpit to get one custom built.


----------



## souptree (Feb 4, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> It seems that I'm quite unusual in thinking that the UB3T looks awesome :sigh:



You are not alone.


----------



## kakster (Feb 4, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> It seems that I'm quite unusual in thinking that the UB3T looks awesome :sigh: It looks like quite a beast (but not like a Beast...).



It looks a little top heavy. 

It would look a lot nicer mounted on a matching black M6 body...


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 4, 2010)

kakster said:


> It looks a little top heavy.
> 
> It would look a lot nicer mounted on a matching black M6 body...




Hmmmm, thats a good idea. I wonder if thats possibly. Or for that matter I wonder if the M3TL head will fit.


----------



## souptree (Feb 5, 2010)

kakster said:


> It looks a little top heavy.
> 
> It would look a lot nicer mounted on a matching black M6 body...



Isn't it heavy enough already? Put that head on an M6 and it will need a shoulder strap.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> It seems that I'm quite unusual in thinking that the UB3T looks awesome





iapyx said:


> Then I am quite unusual too





souptree said:


> You are not alone


I agree. With that big TIR head, my betting is it will throw like a howitzer.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 5, 2010)

DM51 said:


> I agree. With that big TIR head, my betting is it will throw like a howitzer.



I sure hope so! If yes:


----------



## carrot (Feb 5, 2010)

It throws just like the incan turbohead it is designed to replace. Remarkably similar beam pattern, but perhaps a bit less spill.


----------



## Search (Feb 5, 2010)

Check your emails. SureFire has emailed another survey.

What is it about you ask?

Rechargeables.


----------



## bc5000 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*

I wonder when the new 170 lumen X300 will be out.

I noticed the dimensions are a little bigger.

Current - L=3.53 W=1.43 H=1.39

2010 - L=3.60 W=1.45 H=1.50


----------



## 276 (Feb 5, 2010)

Search said:


> Check your emails. SureFire has emailed another survey.
> 
> What is it about you ask?
> 
> Rechargeables.



huh never got that email.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 5, 2010)

bc5000 said:


> I wonder when the new 170 lumen X300 will be out.
> 
> I noticed the dimensions are a little bigger.
> 
> ...


The rating change is not something that can be 'released' - Just the same a SureFire's other recent output ratings changes - they are to reflect a more up to date state of performance.
It's not like production jumped to a significantly better 'bin' - it is more like a range of bins are used and over time better bins become more available in higher quantities and the overall performance of the range of bins improves.
More frequent testing of the production performance is being performed and the customer informed when SureFire are confident they can increase the output rating.

As for the dimension differences... I'll look into that but I suspect it could be a different way of measuring it.


----------



## Chadder (Feb 5, 2010)

Search said:


> Check your emails. SureFire has emailed another survey.
> 
> What is it about you ask?
> 
> Rechargeables.


 I got mine. I took way less than 10 mins to fill out!!


----------



## Search (Feb 5, 2010)

SureFires Rechargeable Survey


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 6, 2010)

Search said:


> SureFires Rechargeable Survey


 

All I got was a banner saying "thanks for taking the time to complete this survey."


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Feb 6, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> All I got was a banner saying "thanks for taking the time to complete this survey."



Me too. I removed stuff until I got a usable page. This is the login/make an account page.

https://surefire.qualtrics.com/ControlPanel/


----------



## nzgunnie (Feb 6, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> All I got was a banner saying "thanks for taking the time to complete this survey."



Me too.


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the UB3T turbohead looks okay but the selector ring looks awful. It doesn't seem very ergonomic either. I sure do miss the UB3 though. Why couldn't they just release both?


----------



## Search (Feb 6, 2010)

It's linking back to my survey. 

It basically asked things like how often do you use them, what size rechargeable do you prefer, the balance between run time and output, and things like charge time.

They are basically seeing if the market is there outside of CPF.


I did take some time to let them know how I felt about all of these multi mode lights and mainly this strobe they are starting to use.

I hope they stay off of that bandwagon.


----------



## carrot (Feb 6, 2010)

All that multi-mode stuff like on the E1B, E1L, E2L is really killing me. I love Surefire's products and I like the added versatility in theory, but when it comes to actual use I find it frustrating and annoying to use. 

Give me a single stage clicky or a dual stage twisty any day. Just... please stop tacking on extra features onto the clickies. I'd even be cool with a clicky where you twist it to switch between high and low.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> All that multi-mode stuff like on the E1B, E1L, E2L is really killing me. I love Surefire's products and I like the added versatility in theory, but when it comes to actual use I find it frustrating and annoying to use.
> 
> Give me a single stage clicky or a dual stage twisty any day. Just... please stop tacking on extra features onto the clickies. I'd even be cool with a clicky where you twist it to switch between high and low.


 
A big *+1 *on that.


----------



## souptree (Feb 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> All that multi-mode stuff like on the E1B, E1L, E2L is really killing me. I love Surefire's products and I like the added versatility in theory, but when it comes to actual use I find it frustrating and annoying to use.
> 
> Give me a single stage clicky or a dual stage twisty any day. Just... please stop tacking on extra features onto the clickies. I'd even be cool with a clicky where you twist it to switch between high and low.



Amen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

carrot said:


> All that multi-mode stuff like on the E1B, E1L, E2L is really killing me. I love Surefire's products and I like the added versatility in theory, but when it comes to actual use I find it frustrating and annoying to use.
> 
> Give me a single stage clicky or a dual stage twisty any day. Just... please stop tacking on extra features onto the clickies. I'd even be cool with a clicky where you twist it to switch between high and low.


 
+1!!

I really hope they got the strobe feature right the first time. It would absolutly stink to get a Z2-S and have it fail out because the strobe is too easy to activate.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 7, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> +1!!
> 
> I really hope they got the strobe feature right the first time. It would absolutly stink to get a Z2-S and have it fail out because the strobe is too easy to activate.



Not sure what everybody's definition of easy to trigger is but you need to click the tailcap 3x real fast (when the light is off) before the strobe will be triggered.


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I was playing with the Z2-S and M3LT-S (btw, that M3LT has my name on it... I need one so bad...) and the way it works is you do a full press three times in rapid succession (as if you were manually strobing) and then you hold on the last press and it will strobe. Seems pretty hard to accidentally activate and is easy to get to if you really want it. If ya gotta have strobe on your lights... IMHO this is the way to do it.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

carrot said:


> Well I was playing with the Z2-S and M3LT-S (btw, that M3LT has my name on it... I need one so bad...) and the way it works is you do a full press three times in rapid succession (as if you were manually strobing) and then you hold on the last press and it will strobe. Seems pretty hard to accidentally activate and is easy to get to if you really want it. If ya gotta have strobe on your lights... IMHO this is the way to do it.


 
How long is the reset on the timer. There are instances on the job where I am going to be using my light fairly often (going from window to window) but may not want a strobe. Do you figure I am looking at about a 0.5 to 1 second time frame for strobe activation or am I looking at a disasterous 3 or more second time frame.


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a very, very, short window. You have to be deliberately tapping the light quickly to activate it. Ever try to strobe a light manually? It's that kind of quick action. And if you let go of the button, it stops strobing instantly.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 9, 2010)

I have stumbled upon the surefire holy grail video! Explains all the lights in good detail, and answers several good questions.

Surefire SHOT 2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGsMd2Vk56U

:thumbsup:

Mike

BTW: look at the AZ2's emitter: what is it??


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 9, 2010)

Great video find! Thanks!


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

Seoul P4 surrounded by 4x 3mm LEDs.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> Seoul P4 surrounded by 4x 3mm LEDs.


 
Really? Looks like a luxeon with that hex... hmm...


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

I was pretty sure I saw a Seoul when I looked in the A2L, figure the A2Z is the same?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 9, 2010)

Gotta love that TIR on the M3LT and UB3T. That is one cool-looking lens if there ever was one.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't wait to get the M3LT and UB3T!


:devil:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> I was pretty sure I saw a Seoul when I looked in the A2L, figure the A2Z is the same?


 
I would think so. 

Mike


----------



## sfca (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't mind me asking.. Why is Surefire like the only manufacturer that uses Seoul LEDs in the smaller lights?

For the others most of the time it's Cree, but with the same (supposedly) actual output at the end disregarding the ratings.

_Dunno what led the E2DL was..think it was a Cree something or other.._



carrot said:


> Seoul P4 surrounded by 4x 3mm LEDs.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 10, 2010)

sfca said:


> Don't mind me asking.. Why is Surefire like the only manufacturer that uses Seoul LEDs in the smaller lights?



It seems they like the way Seouls work with reflectors.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 10, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> I have stumbled upon the surefire holy grail video! Explains all the lights in good detail, and answers several good questions.
> 
> Surefire SHOT 2010
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGsMd2Vk56U
> ...


 
wow!
thanks a lot for the video.
Now I really want that UB3T.
SF: produce it!


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 10, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> BTW: look at the AZ2's emitter: what is it??



Looks like a K2 TFFC to me!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 10, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> Looks like a K2 TFFC to me!


 
How does that compare to a CREE or a SSC? Im not familiar with the Luxeons anymore.

Mike


----------



## carrot (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you're right, it does look more like a Luxeon. I guess they are using different emitters between the A2L and A2Z... odd.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 10, 2010)

It really looks like a K2 TFFC - ? I can't decide which one I want! LOL! The S2 Stratum looks KILLER but so does the AZ2. And the LX1. And the UB3T. Crap, I'm in trouble.....

EDIT: I just called them and the rep I talked to would not give up ANY info on the emitter used or release date for any lights.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'd bet money that it's a K2 TFFC. Odd thing is, Lumileds just discontinued the K2 line of LEDs (along with the Luxeon I/III/V series), to focus on the Rebel series. Which is too bad, because I REALLY like the K2 TFFC. It's not the most efficient emitter out there, but K2's seem to have decent tint, and don't complain about being run at 1500 mAh.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 10, 2010)

Its ENTIRELY possible that those lights seen at SHOT were using K2 TFFCs' because there were SAMPLES and not production lights thus, the production models will be using a different emitter.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 10, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Its ENTIRELY possible that those lights seen at SHOT were using K2 TFFCs' because there were SAMPLES and not production lights thus, the production models will be using a different emitter.



What about possibility that they are XP-E's? Would work ok with reflectors.

Bill


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 10, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Its ENTIRELY possible that those lights seen at SHOT were using K2 TFFCs' because there were SAMPLES and not production lights thus, the production models will be using a different emitter.



Oh, I agree. I expect the production AZ2 to use a Seoul P4.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 11, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Gotta love that TIR on the M3LT and UB3T. That is one cool-looking lens if there ever was one.


 
ditto, see here: now that's what I call a TIR. 







--


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 11, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Can't wait to get the M3LT and UB3T!
> 
> 
> :devil:


 
You really think, these will go into production?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*



toby_pra said:


> You really think, these will go into production?



Certainly.

The M3TL already has order numbers for dealers I believe.

:naughty:

Plus there is one member who is hoping to have one by the end of the month.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 11, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Certainly.
> 
> The M3TL already has order numbers for dealers I believe.
> 
> ...


 
Who is it??!!! 

I am exited...:wave:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 11, 2010)

BigD64


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 11, 2010)

Well the AZ2 can't be vapour now!

It is on the website!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Well the AZ2 can't be vapour now!
> 
> It is on the website!


 
I'll believe it's real when some crazed, drooling, flashaholic creates a topic to show off his brand new beat-you-all-to-it Surefire. 

Until then, it's as real as the voices in my head that keep me company at night. :tinfoil:

(Yes, i'm kidding about the last part.)


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Until then, it's as real as the voices in my head that keep me company at night. :tinfoil:
> 
> (Yes, i'm kidding about the last part.)




Um, Yeah, sure........


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'll believe it's real when some crazed, drooling, flashaholic creates a topic to show off his brand new beat-you-all-to-it Surefire.
> 
> Until then, it's as real as the voices in my head that keep me company at night. :tinfoil:
> 
> (Yes, i'm kidding about the last part.)



Its a tease I tell you! Yes its available on the website but it says "available at authorized Surefire dealer" or call them for more info. Soon! :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Um, Yeah, sure........


 
Well, technically you guys are the "voices" that keep me company at night. I get home at nearly 1am nowadays, and check for new posts on CPF. 

BTW . . . *Soon??*

Soon from Surefire means it might be out in time for Christmas. (Of next year). :sigh:


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Feb 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'll believe it's real when some crazed, drooling, flashaholic creates a topic to show off his brand new beat-you-all-to-it Surefire.
> 
> Until then, it's as real as the voices in my head that keep me company at night. :tinfoil:
> 
> (Yes, i'm kidding about the last part.)


 
Did someone say my name? Ill make sure to post one as soon as I get my crazed, sticky-from-drool, flashaholic hands on the AZ2 and recover from the seizure of ecstacy that will likely follow the actual handoff...:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Did someone say my name? Ill make sure to post one as soon as I get my crazed, sticky-from-drool, flashaholic hands on the AZ2 and recover from the seizure of ecstacy that will likely follow the actual handoff...:twothumbs


 
SWEET! :huh:

Looking forward to the review.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 11, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Did someone say my name? Ill make sure to post one as soon as I get my crazed, sticky-from-drool, flashaholic hands on the AZ2 and recover from the seizure of ecstacy that will likely follow the actual handoff...:twothumbs



LOL cant wait!


----------



## cue003 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well it is a good sign when it makes it to the website. Consider the website to be a much better indicator than their catelog. lol.


----------



## MattK (Feb 11, 2010)

APRIL 1,2010 I am told. 

*ducks*


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 11, 2010)

MattK said:


> APRIL 1,2010 I am told.
> 
> *ducks*


 
I sure hope so, or else that would be some sick joke! 

Mike


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 11, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> I sure hope so, or else that would be some sick joke!
> 
> Mike



Called Surefire today and that's the date I got too


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2010)

MattK said:


> APRIL 1,2010 I am told.
> 
> *ducks*


 
Hey Matt, you sure that's the right year?


----------



## MattK (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually posted the year to fend OFF the wisecracks from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2010)

MattK said:


> I actually posted the year to fend OFF the wisecracks from the peanut gallery.


 
LOL !

Posting the year was still a good idea. :nana:


----------



## MattK (Feb 12, 2010)

It's not my first dance.


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 12, 2010)

I called them today and they said end of year for UB3T


----------



## iapyx (Feb 12, 2010)

trailblazer said:


> I called them today and they said end of year for UB3T



here we go again..... 
at least my wallet will love me again.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2010)

trailblazer said:


> I called them today and they said end of year for UB3T



I think we should chalk the UB3T up as vapor ware right now and just realistically hope that the M3LT is released sometime this year.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bucky said:


> I think we should chalk the UB3T up as vapor ware right now and just realistically hope that the M3LT is released sometime this year.



I say you chalk it ALL up as vaporware until it shows up on their website. then it becomes a little more believable. 

That seems to follow their approach ... put it on the website then 1-2 months later it shows at dealers. Put in the catelog and it potentially never shows. 

So step 1 --- catalog... what could POSSIBLY be... then step 2 --- website.. what most LIKELY will be ... then step 3 --- dealer.. what is now REAL.

LOL


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2010)

cue003 said:


> So step 1 --- catalog... what could POSSIBLY be... then step 2 --- website.. what most LIKELY will be ... then step 3 --- dealer.. what is now REAL.
> 
> LOL



Come on, don't be too tough on them. I honestly don't think anything ever has been on the website and then not been released. If it's on the website, it's coming at some point.


----------



## Vernon (Feb 13, 2010)

So we'll potentially see the UB3T by end of year, but whatever happened to the original UB3 Invictus? Is it still coming out or did SF dump those plans along with the Optimus?


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 13, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> You really think, these will go into production?



I doubt it. Fool me once (UB2) shame on you. Fool me twice (UB3) shame on me. Fool me thrice?


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 14, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> I doubt it. Fool me once (UB2) shame on you. Fool me twice (UB3) shame on me. Fool me thrice?


 

+1000 I was looking forward to the UB3 but I guess that ain't gonna happen now. Unless I get a certain CPF modder to make me a custom version of something similar.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 14, 2010)

Last night I had a dream. I was in some kind of farm, it was dark and I had a brand new LX1 on my hand!

Really, I´m serious...


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2010)

depusm12 said:


> +1000 I was looking forward to the UB3 but I guess that ain't gonna happen now. Unless I get a certain CPF modder to make me a custom version of something similar.


 
E-mail Scott.

While not part of his regular, custom, work; he can put his Milky Snake-Eyes build into the head of a U2. Two custom cut-down reflectors capable of the type of output the UB2 would have produced, if the light itself had been produced.

I have one of his Snake-Eyes creations built into a Surefire KL3 head. While my version only has one output level (542 sweet lumens), you'd never be able to tell that the beam is coming out of two reflectors.


----------



## Search (Feb 16, 2010)

What are y'all doing? The AZ2 is here.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 16, 2010)

*Cough cough*


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2010)

It'll be here when someone posts a review for us all to drool over. 

Until then, it's still on its way.


----------



## Search (Feb 17, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> *Cough cough*



:shrug:


----------



## GregY (Feb 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> All that multi-mode stuff like on the E1B, E1L, E2L is really killing me. I love Surefire's products and I like the added versatility in theory, but when it comes to actual use I find it frustrating and annoying to use.
> 
> Give me a single stage clicky or a dual stage twisty any day.



Yes, like my beloved L1. IMO best interface for a 2-stage light, period.



> Just... please stop tacking on extra features onto the clickies. I'd even be cool with a clicky where you twist it to switch between high and low.


Hmm, like my Fenix L1T. Second best interface for a 2-stage light, IMO. 

If you like extra modes/levels/options, I *really* like the direction the Arc6 and the [oops] Quark Tactical series have gone. In use the're like ordinary 2-stage lights (Arc works like the L1, and Quark works like the Fenix) except that there's an 'escape sequence' whereby each stage can be programmed from a number of options.

From what I've seen, I don't like the way the Arc6 is programmed. I have a Quark Tactical and I like it, but programming it is (again IMO) too slow.

I'd love to see SF develop a programmable 2-stage interface that on the surface is just like the L1, but with each stage being programmable. One that's quick and non-cumbersome. I suspect the most workable way to access 'programmable mode' is to twist (loosen) the head, tighten to exit.

But I know it would take a while. SF really is a conservative, mil-spec type company. I have an L1 that was purchased and modded in 2007 that outperforms the current Cree L1 and (with it's now elderly bin P4) still comes *very* close to matching the specs of the yet-to-be-released LX1. *sigh*


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2010)

The whole point of programmability being "difficult" is to avoid accidental programming. I don't foresee Surefire going this path anyway, because it is most efficient to only make your driver do one or two different levels regulated.


----------



## GregY (Feb 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> The whole point of programmability being "difficult" is to avoid accidental programming. I don't foresee Surefire going this path anyway, because it is most efficient to only make your driver do one or two different levels regulated.



"Difficult" in this case just means "something that doesn't happen unintentionally". 

It doesn't have to mean "some incredibly bizarre sequence of keypresses that makes programming slow, cumbersome, awkward and inaccurate when you *want* it". No real reason you can't have a programming mode that is "difficult" to get into when you don't want it, but also quick and clean when you do.

And no SF won't go that way. Just something I'd like to see.


----------



## Vernon (Feb 17, 2010)

I talked with a Surefire Rep (dealer Rep) and they are taking preorders for the M3LT right now. I called the 800 number to verify and sure enough, they are taking preorders. They're expecting to start shipping in April. I know, I know...I'll really believe it when someone post pics and a review on CPF!


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 17, 2010)

how much?


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 17, 2010)

trailblazer said:


> how much?



I'd venture a guess it would be in the $400 range


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> E-mail Scott.
> 
> While not part of his regular, custom, work; he can put his Milky Snake-Eyes build into the head of a U2. Two custom cut-down reflectors capable of the type of output the UB2 would have produced, if the light itself had been produced.
> 
> I have one of his Snake-Eyes creations built into a Surefire KL3 head. While my version only has one output level (542 sweet lumens), you'd never be able to tell that the beam is coming out of two reflectors.


 
Monocrom

I was gonna have Scott make me a light but something different from the light you suggested.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 21, 2010)

depusm12 said:


> Monocrom
> 
> I was gonna have Scott make me a light but something different from the light you suggested.


 
Do you mean his other U2 version with the four smaller reflectors? (The U2by2.)

I heard the wait on those is quite a bit longer due to the individual components being harder to source than they used to be. But perhaps that has changed.


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Do you mean his other U2 version with the four smaller reflectors? (The U2by2.)
> 
> I heard the wait on those is quite a bit longer due to the individual components being harder to source than they used to be. But perhaps that has changed.


 

No I have something else in mind. Or maybe a U2 with 3 XP-G's and reflectors


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 21, 2010)

depusm12 said:


> No I have something else in mind. Or maybe a U2 with 3 XP-G's and reflectors


 
Would enjoy hearing the details.

Other than my Snake-Eyes model, my only other Milky light is his Room Sweeper build. Mine is built into an older Satin gunmetal E2E. It was part of a sprint run of Room Sweepers. If you need something to light up the interior of a house, it's like flicking on the light-switch of every room you go into to. Direct drive, runs on one 17670, 600 - 800 lumens out the front.


----------



## tsl (Feb 21, 2010)

Was there a release date for the Z2-S LED Combatlight? Any idea whether the LED is a drop-in module or if it is built into the head?


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 21, 2010)

tsl said:


> Was there a release date for the Z2-S LED Combatlight? Any idea whether the LED is a drop-in module or if it is built into the head?



I've heard the Z2L-S release date to be April 1 (although I'll believe it when I see it)


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 26, 2010)

FYI, LA Police Gear has a Pre-Order for the Surefire Stratum going on right now in case any of you were wondering/watching for this one. I totally missed anyone even mentioning this model here on CPF, looks like a supped up 6P.

Hey, how about that LX1, anybody?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> Hey, how about that LX1, anybody?


 
Meh, I know CPFers who had Milky work on their lights and now own a tough-as-nails L1 with more output than what the LX1 is projected to have. And that's with still being able to use one CR123 cell. I spent a bit too much over the Holidays this year. When things get a bit caught up, I'm going to contact Scott about working his magic on my L1 Cree.

Scott is as popular as chocolate ice-cream at kids Fat Camp. I'll likely have to wait awhile after I send him my L1 Cree. But I bet he'll be done with it long before the LX1 hits the scene.


----------



## Litbobber (Feb 27, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Surefire did also have a limited edition 30th Anniversary commemorative collectors set. A set was donated to the MattK party and was awarded to Polklifer



Anyone know what this set would cost? Its very nice,would like to get one.

Thanks


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a DIY 30th Anniversary E1B/EWP-01 set:






Lacking the exotic finish, alas 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 27, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> Anyone know what this set would cost? Its very nice,would like to get one.
> 
> Thanks



I heard its somewhere in the $600 range


----------



## Litbobber (Feb 27, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I heard its somewhere in the $600 range



Thanks for the reply,wow more $$$ then i thought oh well its a surefire.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 27, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> FYI, LA Police Gear has a Pre-Order for the Surefire Stratum going on right now in case any of you were wondering/watching for this one.


Wow, that's more expensive than I thought it would be :sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 28, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I heard its somewhere in the $600 range


 
:sick2:

Hold on a sec. while I punch myself in the chest a few times to re-start my heart!

Even as a limited-edition, I mean . . . Damn!

I like Tempest's DIY idea. I like it a whole heck of a lot. :huh:


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it me or is it the case that surefire is using K2-TFFC leds in their AZ2 and Z2S lights? I could have sworn that I saw the TFFC when looking at the milspecmonkey video of surefire 2010 shot show products.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 1, 2010)

I still say somethings not right with the Stratums specs. 150 Lumens for only 1hr? My Ra Clicky almost does that....

However that pic on LAPGs' page shows it to be BLACK HA. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Size15's (Mar 1, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I still say somethings not right with the Stratums specs. 150 Lumens for only 1hr? My Ra Clicky almost does that....


It will be interesting to compare actual output/runtime charts.
Hopefully people will be able to get runtime charts up, and lights to Integrating Spheres for actual output measurements.

It's always better to compare performance measurements like-for-like rather than against manufacturer's specs'n'ratings isn't it.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump for an awesome thread 

Mike


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump, cause the new LED weaponlight heads are up on the web-site! LM1-BK/LM2-BK!!! Surefire is finally starting to deliver...may have to get one of these to replace the M3 body on my 918FA...


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*

Glad to see SF getting LED's into so many more lights. Now if we could just convince them to make more lights usable with rechargeable batteries.... 
I know I know - not likely to happen but I can hope.


----------



## banana_clip (Mar 15, 2010)

Any word when these new SF lights will be coming out?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2010)

banana_clip said:


> Any word when these new SF lights will be coming out?


 
Hopefully before Hell freezes over . . . And the Devil starts giving away free snowcones.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 16, 2010)

ugrey said:


> The KX2C head is to be bumped up to 200 lumens.



My KX2C is one of my brightest size to output lights. I believe they were underrated from the start like the E2DL. 

My question is is the L4 underrated at 120 lumens? I'm on the road for work and I have the latest KL4 waiting for me in my mailbox!


----------



## tsl (Mar 16, 2010)

banana_clip said:


> Any word when these new SF lights will be coming out?


 
I called yesterday about the Z2-S. The rep said there was no info on availability.


----------



## loszabo (Mar 17, 2010)

I played with the new lights at the SureFire booth at an European exhibition last weekend (IWA 2010 @ Nuremberg), and I really like some of the new models.

Somehow I missed (or did not notice) the LX1. Has anybody seen this one in the wild already?


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 18, 2010)

tsl said:


> I called yesterday about the Z2-S. The rep said there was no info on availability.


 

I spoke to a SF rep about a week ago and he told me...i quote "The Z2-S is supposed to be released April 1, but as you may know, things have a tendency to not be released at the time they are supposed to be." :shakehead

I think we already knew that though...


----------



## l2icel3all (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is something Interested I found. I was watching Magpul Dynamics Aero Platform operations and Travis Haley was showing off his "Night Operations carbine" and I noticed it had a new M3LT head on it. He even mentioned it was 400 lumens. I started drooling instantly. The dvd was filmed a few months ago like the other Magpul dvd's are. I guess they get the latest and greatest equipment to test out. On Magpuls website they mention that they offer TESTING and product evaluation services so I guess Surefire sent them the M3LT to test out.


----------



## iapyx (Mar 19, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> Here is something Interested I found. I was watching Magpul Dynamics Aero Platform operations and Travis Haley was showing off his "Night Operations carbine" and I noticed it had a new M3LT head on it. He even mentioned it was 400 lumens. I started drooling instantly. The dvd was filmed a few months ago like the other Magpul dvd's are. I guess they get the latest and greatest equipment to test out. On Magpuls website they mention that they offer TESTING and product evaluation services so I guess Surefire sent them the M3LT to test out.



thas is a cool picture.
Release date of the M3LT was 1st of April, wasn't it?
SF have a reputation to keep, so they better delay it's release. 

l2icel3all, nothing heard about or seen of the UB3T?

iapyx


----------



## souptree (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty007 said:


> I spoke to a SF rep about a week ago and he told me...i quote "The Z2-S is supposed to be released April 1, but as you may know, things have a tendency to not be released at the time they are supposed to be." :shakehead



It's bad enough that this might be true, but SF really needs to talk to it's CS department, because this is a totally inappropriate response from a CSA. :thumbsdow


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 19, 2010)

souptree said:


> It's bad enough that this might be true, but SF really needs to talk to it's CS department, because this is a totally inappropriate response from a CSA. :thumbsdow


 

Agreed...HOWEVER, at least their representatives are honest. I would rather hear that the products are delayed then have them bullshit all of thier customers who care enough to call them.


----------



## Litbobber (Mar 20, 2010)

Bump for a great thread!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

souptree said:


> It's bad enough that this might be true, but SF really needs to talk to it's CS department, because this is a totally inappropriate response from a CSA. :thumbsdow


 
There's a good chance that the CS rep. was just being honest about the situation.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a chance to handle the M3LT on the IWA last week. The optic (fresnel lens?) is really impressive. The hotspot size and intensity seemed similar to M6 with 500lm bulb. Does anyone know how much lux has M6?

Some pics:


----------



## Litbobber (Mar 20, 2010)

Dam that looks so sweet i want one soooooo bad now!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 20, 2010)

Same!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 21, 2010)

I can fight this...I dont need it...I dont need it... AAHHH I NEED IT!


----------



## loszabo (Mar 21, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> I had a chance to handle the M3LT on the IWA last week. The optic (fresnel lens?) is really impressive. The hotspot size and intensity seemed similar to M6 with 500lm bulb. Does anyone know how much lux has M6?
> 
> Some pics:



Great photos! I somehow missed it as I looked for the other new lights...


----------



## CSI304 (Mar 21, 2010)

I need a M3LT... soon!!


----------



## souptree (Mar 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> There's a good chance that the CS rep. was just being honest about the situation.



Not that I don't want the truth, be it good news or bad, but it's not the job of a CSA to offer their opinions when those opinions make their employer look bad. 

On the other hand, if it's a policy of the employer to address an area where there is or was room for improvement and outline steps being taken to fix any problems, that's another story. But there's no indication that that's the case here. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell (Mar 22, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> I had a chance to handle the M3LT on the IWA last week. The optic (fresnel lens?) is really impressive. The hotspot size and intensity seemed similar to M6 with 500lm bulb. Does anyone know how much lux has M6?


 
Dunno, but...the M6 with its stock battery holder is a 9v light...as is the M3T...and they both have the "M" thread...so it should be possible to swap the head from the M3LT between bodies...? Shouldn't run any brighter at the same voltage but runtime should increase.


----------



## trailblazer (Mar 22, 2010)

There is an Xray of the M3LT in April's issue of Popular Science page 50 I think.


----------



## Litbobber (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how well the M3LT will throw,just wondering how far.

Thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 22, 2010)

I called SF today for a warranty issue and asked about the LX1...I was told June now...
I REALLY hope it becomes available this summer.



Oh..and also asked about the UB3T or WTF it's called at this point, and was told available by late/end of the year.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire’s 2010 New Lights Discussion*

Phew! :sweat:

That will give me plenty of time to save! 




DaFABRICATA said:


> available by late/end of the year.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Oh..and also asked about the UB3T or WTF it's called at this point, and was told available by late/end of the year.


 
Well . . . someone is gonna say it. Let's get it out of the way.

Did he specifically tell you it would be this year?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Well . . . someone is gonna say it. Let's get it out of the way. Did he specifically tell you it would be this year?


LOL, that's getting to be the most well-worn joke on CPF.





Unfortunately. :ironic:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Unfortunately. :ironic:


 
Agreed. :sigh:


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 23, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> I wonder how well the M3LT will throw,just wondering how far.
> Thanks



I tried M3LT and M6 side by side and hotpost intensity seemed pretty close.



trailblazer said:


> There is an Xray of the M3LT in April's issue of Popular Science page 50 I think.



Can anyone take a picture of it?


----------



## Optik49 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know the A2Z was just released but does anyone know which light will be next?


----------



## loszabo (Mar 24, 2010)

Optik49 said:


> I know the A2Z was just released but does anyone know which light will be next?



Of course...


----------



## JNewell (Mar 24, 2010)

It does get a little comical, looking at catalogs from a year or two ago, seeing products that are still not-quite released and others that will never be released. :thinking: It's not how I'd do it if I were running the biz, but they know a lot more about doing it right than I do, so I just watch with interest - but also with patience.


----------



## dcycleman (Mar 24, 2010)

that M3LT looks awesome. I dont even have any big lights yet. that may be the ticket. I also want an LX1 badly


----------



## JNewell (Mar 24, 2010)

dcycleman said:


> that M3LT looks awesome. I dont even have any big lights yet. that may be the ticket. I also want an LX1 badly


 
Those would be my list, as well.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 25, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Phew! :sweat:
> 
> That will give me plenty of time to save!



LOL! The problem with us is that we never save. We spend on other lights! 

I ended up buying a silver E1B because I was sick of waiting for the LX1. So meanwhile I play with the E1B while waiting. And it is a very nice light by the way.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Imagine a SSR-50 or 90 behind the M#LT lens :naughty:


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 25, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I called SF today for a warranty issue and asked about the LX1...I was told June now...
> I REALLY hope it becomes available this summer.
> 
> 
> ...


 
*JUNE?? :thumbsdow *

Oh man... it was April! 
I really expected to get it right now in April (it´s my birthday).

Damn... :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Imagine a SSR-50 or 90 behind the M3LT lens :naughty:


 
Send it off to MilkySpit . . . Once the light is finally released.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 26, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> *JUNE?? :thumbsdow *
> 
> Oh man... it was April!
> I really expected to get it right now in April (it´s my birthday).
> ...



Happy birthday in advance! I am sorry this have to happen to you on your birthday. Try again next year?


----------



## JNewell (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe we should start a new thread and contest...find the light that has been in the greatest number of catalogs before actually making it to market???


----------



## Optik49 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just picked up a Surefire A2Z but I am sending it back to Surefire Monday. I know, I know but it’s just not bright enough for my needs and the hot spot is too small. I’m going to stick with my Malkoff light w/ the low ring and a Wildcat if I need even more light. I don’t want to start a battle I’m just saying, it did not work out for me. I'm still looking forward to LX1.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 28, 2010)

It just occured to me...looking at the new LED weaponlights (dedicated fore-end) such as the 318LM...it would have to use a* "C-to-E"* adapter!!! This will allow for alot of fun legos'...namely a KL4 on a C2!!! Hmmm...what other new combo's will be possible???


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 28, 2010)

Optik49 said:


> I just picked up a Surefire A2Z but I am sending it back to Surefire Monday. I know, I know but it’s just not bright enough for my needs and the hot spot is too small. I’m going to stick with my Malkoff light w/ the low ring and a Wildcat if I need even more light. I don’t want to start a battle I’m just saying, it did not work out for me. I'm still looking forward to LX1.


I don't think we would blame you for your decision but we wished you had taken a beam shot before sending it back.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 28, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> It just occured to me...looking at the new LED weaponlights (dedicated fore-end) such as the 318LM...it would have to use a* "C-to-E"* adapter!!! This will allow for alot of fun legos'...namely a KL4 on a C2!!! Hmmm...what other new combo's will be possible???


Unfortunately I'm not sure that is the case: 

There are two scenarios I feel fit better - 

1) The LM1 has threads to screw directly into a Housing Body (also A21, MH90, U2 body etc)
or
2) The LM1 has a Lamp Module Adapter Collar that has threads for a Housing Body (also A21, MH90, U2 body etc) on one end and threads for an E-Series bezel on the other. If this is so, it is surely notched so it can be removed from both the Housing or the bezel depending on where it stays threaded to when the bezel is unscrewed.

This also suggests that the LM2 is either:
1) a bezel with integral Lamp Module Housing Body that screws directly into a Housing Body (also A21, MH90, U2 body etc)
Or
2) comes with a newly-styled version of the A12 (if there is a new Lamp Module Adapter Collar)
Or
3) comes with a new Lamp Module Housing Body to host the 2nd SF123A.

My feeling is that it's my first suggestion in both cases.
Firstly because making a separate adapter collar seems unnecessary given the LM1's purpose, and
Secondly because the LM2 hosting the 2nd SF123A it needs ensures the LM1 and LM2 bezels are not used on the wrong number of SF123As.

Lets try to get confirmation and details on the LM1 and LM2...


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 28, 2010)

Optik49 said:


> I just picked up a Surefire A2Z but I am sending it back to Surefire Monday. I know, I know but it’s just not bright enough for my needs and the hot spot is too small. I’m going to stick with my Malkoff light w/ the low ring and a Wildcat if I need even more light. I don’t want to start a battle I’m just saying, it did not work out for me. I'm still looking forward to LX1.



How was the tint? Blue at all? 
Thanks


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought of that first Al, looking at the ones on the web-site, but once I saw the ones in the catalog with KX2/KX2C heads on them, that's what lead me to believe there was an e-to-c/dedicated foreend-to-e adapter...maybe some one will get one soon so we can get a closer look??? If not an outright adater, at least we can build a hand heald using an A21/A19 combo of sorts...the should attach to the MH90/U2/Kroma as well, in theory, right???


----------



## Optik49 (Mar 28, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> I don't think we would blame you for your decision but we wished you had taken a beam shot before sending it back.


 

I will try and take some before I send it back. I still have it.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 28, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> I thought of that first Al, looking at the ones on the web-site, but once I saw the ones in the catalog with KX2/KX2C heads on them, that's what lead me to believe there was an e-to-c/dedicated foreend-to-e adapter...maybe some one will get one soon so we can get a closer look??? If not an outright adater, at least we can build a hand heald using an A21/A19 combo of sorts...the should attach to the MH90/U2/Kroma as well, in theory, right???


I'm wondering whether SureFire used a KX2C-etched bezel and it's internals with a different 'rear-end'?
I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of the LM1's and LM2's rear-end's rear end soon enough.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 28, 2010)

Optik49 said:


> I will try and take some before I send it back. I still have it.


That will be great! Thanks!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 28, 2010)

Size15's said:


> I'm wondering whether SureFire used a KX2C-etched bezel and it's internals with a different 'rear-end'?
> I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of the LM1's and LM2's rear-end's rear end soon enough.


 

"Word"...LOL!


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 29, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Happy birthday in advance! I am sorry this have to happen to you on your birthday. Try again next year?


 
Thanks! :twothumbs

But I still have hope...


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 30, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Thanks! :twothumbs
> 
> But I still have hope...


Well, my birthday is on the last day of June. I guess I stand a better chance then.


----------



## etc (Mar 30, 2010)

E2L-AA - great idea.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 30, 2010)

Size15's said:


> I'm wondering whether SureFire used a KX2C-etched bezel and it's internals with a different 'rear-end'?
> I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of the LM1's and LM2's rear-end's rear end soon enough.


Both the LM1 and the LM2 are single-piece Lamp Modules.
During development it made sense to use the KX1A and KX2C bezels with the necessary adapters but for production both the LM1 and the LM2 screw directly into the housing bodies with the LM2 being able to host the 2nd SF123A it needs.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone have AZ2 pics/beamshots/or an overall review yet??


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 31, 2010)

I too am interested in some beamshots of the AZ2 :devil:


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 1, 2010)

Did not Optik49 promised us a beamshot before sending the unit back to SF? Is it still possible Optik49?


----------



## Optik49 (Apr 2, 2010)

_Ok this is my first time doing this so go easy._ 


































Control shot. 
(I think the distance to the bush is approximately 40-50 feet)





Surefire A2Z on low flood





Surefire A2Z on High









Control Shot







Malkoff M60 (I will try to get a shot of the M60 on low that light is at work)


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pics! :huh:


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 2, 2010)

I am starting to think that the AZ2 is slowly loosing it's popularity amongst CPFers. :shrug:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 2, 2010)

I still want one


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 2, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Both the LM1 and the LM2 are single-piece Lamp Modules.
> During development it made sense to use the KX1A and KX2C bezels with the necessary adapters but for production both the LM1 and the LM2 screw directly into the housing bodies with the LM2 being able to host the 2nd SF123A it needs.


 
Man...well, I hope with the older adapters we're still able to use them other than there original purpose...so, its an LED head with a male end machined in it (ala U2/Kroma)? So I could put it on an A21 or MH-90, and it would have that "big body/small head" appearance of an M6 w/ a Z46. I should be able to screm the 2-cell one into a U2/Kroma body...that might look kinda sweet. Thanks for getting that info, Al.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Apr 2, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> I am starting to think that the AZ2 is slowly loosing it's popularity amongst CPFers. :shrug:



Yeah, that WAS the light I was looking forward to. Lets hope they do an update/refresh REAL soon to a neutral (not p60L blue) SSC p4 or maybe a CREE. Those beamshots don't look like 150 OTF lumens.

This light is becoming a mystery.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 2, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> Yeah, that WAS the light I was looking forward to. Lets hope they do an update/refresh REAL soon to a neutral (not p60L blue) SSC p4 or maybe a CREE. Those beamshots don't look like 150 OTF lumens.
> 
> This light is becoming a mystery.



I don't want to jump to conclusions but I agree it doesn't look like 150 but more like my E1B, if that. *Optik49* thanks for the pics are you using the supplied Surefire battery's I'm sure you've checked using other battery's but just had to ask.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 2, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Man...well, I hope with the older adapters we're still able to use them other than there original purpose...so, its an LED head with a male end machined in it (ala U2/Kroma)?


Yes - the LM1 and LM2 are Lamp Modules. 



angelofwar said:


> So I could put it on an A21 or MH-90, and it would have that "big body/small head" appearance of an M6 w/ a Z46.


Yep, like other Lamp Modules the LM1 and LM2 will screw into the A21 Universal Housing Body and other dedicated forend Housing Bodies.




angelofwar said:


> I should be able to screm the 2-cell one into a U2/Kroma body...that might look kinda sweet. Thanks for getting that info, Al.


The 'questions' then become - can the LM1 accept two SF123As, and the LM2 accept three SF123As?
Because if you put the LM1 or the LM2 on the MH90, or the U2 body they have one more SF123A then they are intended for.
I'm seeking confirmation whether doing this will harm these new modules...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 2, 2010)

Size15's said:


> The 'questions' then become - can the LM1 accept two SF123As, and the LM2 accept three SF123As?
> Because if you put the LM1 or the LM2 on the MH90, or the U2 body they have one more SF123A then they are intended for.
> I'm seeking confirmation whether doing this will harm these new modules...


 


A dummy cell could always be used in place to allow for proper voltage.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 2, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> A dummy cell could always be used in place to allow for proper voltage.


Of course but wouldn't it be great if it didn't have to be?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 2, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Of course but wouldn't it be great if it didn't have to be?


 



That'd be SWEEEET!!!oo::naughty::thumbsup:

Please keep us informed with what you find out!:wave:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2010)

Al, after double checking the 2010 weapon lights catalog, it had a note in the chart, saying field compatible flashlight models, and it listed all the E-series lights...so, was my first assumption right? The LM1 and LM2 should be useable on the E-series light, and should have a "C-to-E A12'ish" adapter, correct?

EDIT: It was in the 09 Catalog.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 3, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Al, after double checking the 2010 weapon lights catalog, it had a note in the chart, saying field compatible flashlight models, and it listed all the E-series lights...so, was my first assumption right? The LM1 and LM2 should be useable on the E-series light, and should have a "C-to-E A12'ish" adapter, correct?


Unfortunately no. 
You have to consider that SureFire pull together their catalogs in advance of SHOT Shows, and they have to make use of the best available information at the time.

Both the LM1 and the LM2 are single-piece Lamp Modules.
During development it made sense to use the KX1A and KX2C bezels with the necessary adapters but for production both the LM1 and the LM2 screw directly into the housing bodies with the LM2 being able to host the 2nd SF123A it needs.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2010)

Man...I don't like SF going away from their modular concept (PK, are you reading this??? LOL). Glad I got my A20 adapter while you could still find them. Why must you be right, Al...

Thanks none the less. I'll still get one, just to see what can be done, lego wise. Hope to get a KX1A also so I can have a 110 lumen single stage E1L :devil:


----------



## Size15's (Apr 3, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Man...I don't like SF going away from their modular concept (PK, are you reading this??? LOL). Glad I got my A20 adapter while you could still find them. Why must you be right, Al...


If PK was reading this I'd tell him to get back to work his ICON new products! Let SureFire deal with it's own new products.

Al :nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 3, 2010)

Size15's said:


> If PK was reading this I'd tell him to get back to work his ICON new products!



Agreed!


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Forget the M3LT I want the M3L, even thought I really wanted the UB3.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 3, 2010)

depusm12 said:


> Forget th M3LT I want the M3L, even thought I really wanted the UB3.


 Yah, me too.I'd rather have the floodier beam


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 4, 2010)

And less bulk.
But I won't complain if the M3LT comes out either


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 4, 2010)

*Anyone know something TRUSTABLE about LX1 release date ??*

I´m not from the US... It´s a little bit difficult for me to make a phone call to ask Surefire during the day.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 4, 2010)

You can't trust anything, maybe? 

:nana:

The only trustworthy info, is that it isn't high on the priority list of SF, so only time will tell


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is the M3LT VaporFire


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 5, 2010)

Wasn't it due April/May?

I won't expect it until at least the end of may.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it was April/May... but now they´re talking about "end of the year"!

:shakehead


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 6, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Yes, it was April/May... but now they´re talking about "end of the year"!
> 
> :shakehead




You are referring to the LX1, are you not?


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 8, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> You are referring to the LX1, are you not?



Yes, I am...

Any news?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 8, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Yes, I am...
> 
> Any news?



We were discussing the M3LT in regards to April/May, that's all.

It appears that the LX1 isn't very high on SF's priority lists, for a few reasons.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 9, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Yes, I am...
> 
> Any news?


 
No. (Sorry.)


----------



## JNewell (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I think it's at the top of the priority list.


For 2011? 



DimeRazorback said:


> We were discussing the M3LT in regards to April/May, that's all.
> 
> It appears that the LX1 isn't very high on SF's priority lists, for a few reasons.


----------



## l2icel3all (Apr 15, 2010)

So at my job we have a few M3LTs on order so I'm assuming this is a sign that they will be released in the next 3 to 5 weeks....HOPEFULLY. This of course can change since my job has had the UB2 on order for 3 years now :shrug:


----------



## Bucky (Apr 16, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> So at my job we have a few M3LTs on order so I'm assuming this is a sign that they will be released in the next 3 to 5 weeks....HOPEFULLY. This of course can change since my job has had the UB2 on order for 3 years now :shrug:



Certain websites claim they will receive their M3LT orders on May 15th so hopefully that is a good sign as well.


----------



## brian250f (Apr 17, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Certain websites claim they will receive their M3LT orders on May 15th so hopefully that is a good sign as well.



That date is right, as well as the 110 lumen backups that day.. Lx1 and Ub3t June 1. e2L-AA, Stratum, z2-S, 200 lumen Scouts and 170 lumen X-series coming this month..


----------



## cm_mtb (Apr 17, 2010)

brian250f said:


> That date is right, as well as the 110 lumen backups that day.. Lx1 and Ub3 June 1. e2L-AA, Stratum, z2-S, 200 lumen Scouts and 170 lumen X-series coming this month..



That's a lot sooner on the LX1 than many are expecting. May I ask where you got these release dates?


----------



## KROMATICS (Apr 17, 2010)

Will we ever see the UB2 UB3 *UB3T* or is this line destined to be an urban legend?


----------



## KROMATICS (Apr 17, 2010)

Size15's said:


> If PK was reading this I'd tell him to get back to work his ICON new products! Let SureFire deal with it's own new products.
> 
> Al :nana:



I'd say concentrate on getting the UB3T out first. Three years of delays is long enough!


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 17, 2010)

I took the plunge on a new Silver E1B today at the local Fun Show. I have to say its much brighter then I thought it would be !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 17, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> I took the plunge on a new Silver E1B today at the local Fun Show. I have to say its much brighter then I thought it would be !!!!:thumbsup:


 sweet!


----------



## pulstar (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, do you maybe know what is the estimated price of UB3 Invictus? It seems really nice flashlight, with feature i'd value the most: Battery level gauge. On the other hand, M3LT with it's impressive TIR lens it's hard to beat. Jirik_cz mentioned that hotspot size seems to be similar to M6, which is very impressive compared to a wiseled tactical (thread in reviews section), even though it's dimmer (well, what could you expect from 500 vs. 2000 lumens). I really want to know how big is M3LT's overall output compared to other similar flashlights, throw doesn't worry me, i know it'll be huge!:thumbsup:. 
jirik_cz, can you provide us some more of your observations?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 20, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Hey guys, do you maybe know what is the estimated price of UB3 Invictus? It seems really nice flashlight, with feature i'd value the most: Battery level gauge. On the other hand, M3LT with it's impressive TIR lens it's hard to beat. Jirik_cz mentioned that hotspot size seems to be similar to M6, which is very impressive compared to a wiseled tactical (thread in reviews section), even though it's dimmer (well, what could you expect from 500 vs. 2000 lumens). I really want to know how big is M3LT's overall output compared to other similar flashlights, throw doesn't worry me, i know it'll be huge!:thumbsup:.
> jirik_cz, can you provide us some more of your observations?



There is no UB3 Invictus but rather UB3T with the TIR turbo head. If I were to place my bet, I would put it at around $500 to $600. Personally, I prefer the M3LT for it's simplicity.


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 20, 2010)

*Surefire M3LT priced to sell at $450.00?*

The Surefire M3LT is being advertised .... for $450.00. Considering that the light only puts out 400 lumen on "High", that works out to more that $1.00 per lumen.


I hope this doesn't catch on or we'll be paying:






$1,067.00 for a Ledlenser X21 (retail $280.00)
$2,200.00 for an Olight SR90 (retail $480.00)
$700.00 for a Generic SSC P7 (retail $50.00 or lower)
$900.00 for a Thrunite Catapult (Retail $150.00)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire M3LT priced to sell at $450.00?*


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire M3LT priced to sell at $450.00?*

Wow! That is quite expensive. I think I'll stick with my MC-E L6 for now. Does the M3LT use a P7 or MC-E? Anyone know?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire M3LT priced to sell at $450.00?*

Comment removed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 20, 2010)

not this crap again...


Look,no offense to all noobs, but SUREFIRE ISN'T OVERPRICED. THERE ARE REASONS THAT THEY COST THIS MUCH. SEARCH FOR THESE REASONS. YOU WILL FIND THEM, IF YOU TRY!!!

And now back to our regularly scheduled CPF's...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 20, 2010)

*[Baiting post removed - DM51]*


----------



## pulstar (Apr 20, 2010)

This is Surefire's 2010 New lights discussion and NOT Surefire's 2010 new Price Discussion. Please don't make moderators to lock this awesome thread...:mecry::shakehead. Quite the opposite i'll probably stay with Surefires once i've got my LX2. Price is only a subjective thing... 

However, i'm looking forward to M3LT too. Wonder what will be it's OTF lumens number...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 20, 2010)

_Please don't make moderators to lock this awesome thread...:mecry:
_
I didn't think my comment rose to that level. My apologies and I'll remove my original comment.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 20, 2010)

BeeMan458 said:


> *[Baiting post removed - DM51]*


 


BeeMan458 said:


> _Please don't make moderators to lock this awesome thread...:mecry:_
> 
> I didn't think my comment rose to that level. My apologies and I'll remove my original comment.


It has already been removed by me. Please read Rule 4.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes. I posted that before I saw you had removed it. I also removed my "original" (Post #633) comment.

Rule #4 will be adhered to. I'm learning. My apologies.

:wave:


----------



## carrot (Apr 20, 2010)

The $450 price range is not unexpected, considering the M3T still sells for about $300. But it still hurts. :/


----------



## JNewell (Apr 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> The $450 price range is not unexpected, considering the M3T still sells for about $300. But it still hurts. :/



To me, the interesting questions about the M3LT are:

1. Will the head operate at 9v and can I lego it with my M6?

2. How M3LT sales will interact with M6 sales and/or introductions/sales of the M6 LED conversion heads?

I'm seriously thinking about an HO LED accessory head for my M6 "toolkit." The questions are which, and when.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> The $450 price range is not unexpected, considering the M3T still sells for about $300. But it still hurts. :/


At this price range, I would be paying about Singapore Dollars, $700! I'd be dead if my wife finds out :sick2:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm also eager to learn about the voltage ranges and output levels of the new M3 series because I'm hopeful they'll work on existing M6's. At least with the M6 there are many voltage options due to aftermarket and custom set-ups, including FM's parallel body.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Apr 20, 2010)

The best thing about the M3LT, in my mind, is the name, "M3LT." This is like gamer / hacker spelling for "MELT", as in "This light will M3LT faces!!!11!" Pure win, as the kids say. 

(I am looking forward to this light, in all seriousness.)


----------



## carrot (Apr 20, 2010)

JNewell said:


> To me, the interesting questions about the M3LT are:
> 
> 1. Will the head operate at 9v and can I lego it with my M6?
> 
> ...


Yes to the first question. Don't know about the 2nd. But rumor mill suggests a similar head will be coming to the M6 (single stage) in the "near" future.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 20, 2010)

Im sure these new MC-E Surefires are going to impress.Just imagine a flawless tight throwing beam that appears to be 600 out the front lumens. Surefire does not disappoint with there R&D and Optics. I can only imagine the Perfection.


----------



## carrot (Apr 21, 2010)

Having used the M3LT at SHOT 2010 I can only agree with you there. It IS perfection. Very similar in beam pattern to the current M3T, which is already an incredible thrower, outthrowing LED lights many times more powerful.


----------



## pulstar (Apr 21, 2010)

But it also has enough sidespill for daily use, like my LX2?


----------



## carrot (Apr 21, 2010)

Under the bright lights at SHOT it is a bit hard to say for certain, but it did appear so.


----------



## thaflash_la (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't remember playing with Surefire's full sized light at the show, but I was very impressed with the RAID weaponlight. I have been really looking forward to them bringing their crazy throwing optics into full size M series LED's. I don't know if I could shell out the $450 for an M3LT, but it's probably bigger than I want anyways, I'm looking forward for the M3L though.

I hope, although it probably won't happen, that the M3L head can run on 2 rechargeables.


----------



## Litbobber (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant wait for the M3LT and stratum,got a little bit of tax money back for my surefire
trust fund.


----------



## Litbobber (Apr 23, 2010)

Called surefire customer service today about the M3LT and stratum, will not be out until
july or august. That sucks.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 1, 2010)

Any news on the 110 lumen E1B besides the Camo special edition? I'm not even sure it is indeed more output then the 80 lumen we have now that is actually around 110 lumen or if it's a new 110 lumen that will be more like 130-140lm.

IIRC a member I don't recall who contacted Surefire CS and was told indeed it is being updated output wise.


----------



## carrot (May 1, 2010)

Rest assured if it is 110 lumens it means that Surefire has used up their supply of older LEDs and is now using a newer batch of top bin LEDs.


----------



## ajl (May 3, 2010)

One month away from hurrican season here. It would be nice to have a E2l-2AA on hand this year.


----------



## sjmack (May 3, 2010)

I really want that stratum...

I also want a 110 Lumen E1B.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 3, 2010)

My dealer said Surefire rep. says 3-4 weeks on the updated E1B. No price change


----------



## Optik49 (May 4, 2010)

_I bet it's the same LED they are going to put in the LX1 :thinking:_


----------



## SBR1 (May 5, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> Called surefire customer service today about the M3LT and stratum, will not be out until
> july or august. That sucks.


 
I am an SF Dealer and just got off the horn with my gal at SF. She said we WILL see the LX1's and the M3LT's being shipped "sometime in June". 

I've had my order in for M3LT's for awhile now.... but they are not yet taking orders for the LX1's.


----------



## Litbobber (May 5, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> I am an SF Dealer and just got off the horn with my gal at SF. She said we WILL see the LX1's and the M3LT's being shipped "sometime in June".
> 
> I've had my order in for M3LT's for awhile now.... but they are not yet taking orders for the LX1's.



Sounds like great news,cant wait to get the M3LT.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 5, 2010)

I'm eager to check out both the improved E1B and the LX1.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 6, 2010)

That's excellent news. I can't wait to hear impressions of the LX1.


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 6, 2010)

Yay June! I'm really looking forward to the M3LT. 

Do we have any indications of the size of the LX1? I was looking at my older L1's, and I was struck by how close they are in size to the LX2. (The LX2 is only slightly longer - maybe 1/3"?) I'm hoping the LX1 is a bit smaller than the L1. I have high hopes for that light too - the LX2 is simply perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Robert_M (May 6, 2010)

According to Surefire's catalog (which can be downloaded in pdf form from their website) its 4.1" long. Its on p. 23 of the catalog. It looks like a shortened version of the LX2, which makes sense.



MrBenchmark said:


> Yay June! I'm really looking forward to the M3LT.
> 
> Do we have any indications of the size of the LX1? I was looking at my older L1's, and I was struck by how close they are in size to the LX2. (The LX2 is only slightly longer - maybe 1/3"?) I'm hoping the LX1 is a bit smaller than the L1. I have high hopes for that light too - the LX2 is simply perfect in my opinion.


----------



## mrwhite1 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas what happened to Surefire's Arc1 and Arc2 HID lights they had in the last two year catalogs but not this year?


----------



## Kestrel (May 6, 2010)

Well, just returning after some time off from this thread - I took ~2 months off from this discussion since I was getting burned out on the lack of confirmed data. I just read the last 10-15 pages and unfortunately it seems like I haven't missed much. :ironic:

Edit: Nice to see most of the 'regulars' are still here tho. :wave:


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 6, 2010)

Robert_M said:


> According to Surefire's catalog (which can be downloaded in pdf form from their website) its 4.1" long. Its on p. 23 of the catalog. It looks like a shortened version of the LX2, which makes sense.


 
Thanks, I need to learn to read I guess! That is quite a bit shorter than the L1's I have - the luxeon based one I have is close to 5" long, which greatly reduced the pocketability of it.


----------



## Robert_M (May 6, 2010)

The LX1 at 4.1" is almost as small as the E1B at 4.0" ... plus you get the UI of the LX2 which I personally like a lot. Now we just have to wait for SF to actually start selling them! :thumbsup:



MrBenchmark said:


> Thanks, I need to learn to read I guess! That is quite a bit shorter than the L1's I have - the luxeon based one I have is close to 5" long, which greatly reduced the pocketability of it.


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 6, 2010)

Robert_M said:


> The LX1 at 4.1" is almost as small as the E1B at 4.0" ... plus you get the UI of the LX2 which I personally like a lot. Now we just have to wait for SF to actually start selling them! :thumbsup:


 
Yes, I think I will like the LX1 better than the e1b. I like my E1B, but I don't really care for the high then low output selection, although I totally understand why they made it that way. Still I've carried mine for a while now and gotten great use out of it.


----------



## MattK (May 6, 2010)

LX1's will not be before July.....


----------



## zwerky (May 6, 2010)

MattK said:


> LX1's will not be before July.....



well i guess that's better than december. sigh.


----------



## Hobbs (May 6, 2010)

MattK said:


> LX1's will not be before July.....



July of what year?


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2010)

Hobbs said:


> July of what year?


 
The same year Surefire hires a marketing executive with enough math skills to come up with realistic release dates.

This whole thing with meaningless release dates was funny for a while. Now it's just sad & pathetic. Apparently no one in that department can do something as simple as talk to the enginners and determine which lights are realistically close to being ready for release to the public. I mean really . . . Not one high-paid executive with enough brain cells to put an end to this retarded trend of worthless release dates?


----------



## MattK (May 7, 2010)

That's really not entirely fair. Surefire has, in the last year, made an effort to provide more realisitic release dates and to hold back announcements on products until they are more sure of production.

Remember, Surefire is in the business of technology development. What works in an engineers lab on a prototype might not be translatable to a production environment so projects get delayed and sometimes cancelled. 

By persecuting them for being 'late', the option you force them to excercise is to hold back information - CPF has usually enjoyed having early/prototype etc information but EXPECTATIONS must be tempered and modified to understand that when a prototype or sample is shown that delays might happen and that products might even be cancelled.

I'm not saying SF has always handled these things as well as they could have but their announcements have always been made in good faith. This past 6 months or so they've been within weeks of targteted release dates. 

I also want to reiterate that above I said, "not before July," this doesn't mean July - or even August - as there is not yet a fixed release date for this product.


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2010)

Sorry Matt, but I don't see Surefire getting better with the release dates. 

While you are correct about prototypes working reliably in a lab doesn't exactly translate into being ready for mass production, we've been waiting since the start of 2008. 

Two and a half years of waiting for certain models with nothing more than one release date getting pushed back with no end in sight. No other company has this issue. Other companies announce a new model, and we get them in our hands within a reasonable amount of time. As far as beta testing goes, it's fantastic that Surefire does that. But not to the tune of 2 1/2 years with no end in sight.

As far as the LX1 goes, I'll make a deal with you. If you can get a firm release date for it, I'll buy one from you. That's a promise. A rock-solid, gonna happen sale. Not a Pre-Order! Sorry, not with Surefire. You get a release date from Surefire, and the LX1 arrives at your shop; PM me. I'll give you my C.C. number. 

Honestly, I can't figure out why there's such a delay with the LX1. It's not as though the L1 is a recently released model. And it would be a one cell version of the LX2 which is already out. It's not as though it's going to be a completely built-from-scratch model.


----------



## Shooter21 (May 7, 2010)

what do you guys think of the 200 lumen E2D LED Defender? im getting it for my brothers birthday. thanks


----------



## chris23 (May 7, 2010)

hey guys, I emailed surefire and asked date of release for m3tl and got this email today
'
Dear Chris,

The release date June 24, 2010 price $450.00

Thank You
'
I'm new to this site but love it, I recently got the surefire m6 and am interested in how the m3tl will compare to it


----------



## MattK (May 7, 2010)

I've seen a noticeable improvement in release dates - not estimates - but the release date updates that they send me; they've been much closer than ever.

I am just as confused as you as to the delay's with the LX1 - it seems like the easiest thing in the world. Perhaps it's due to limitations in their ability to mfr - ie the line that might make them is already busy cranking out E1B's? 

We stopped taking pre-orders on SF after the UA2 think - now we only take them after we get shipping notification and are within 1 week of receipt.

Shooter21 - The E2DL is one of Surefire's best LED's - that's an awesome gift.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 7, 2010)

chris23 said:


> hey guys, I emailed surefire and asked date of release for m3tl and got this email today
> '
> Dear Chris,
> 
> ...


 
:welcome:

M6 eh....and interested in the M3TL. Your off to a running start.

Bill


----------



## sfca (May 7, 2010)

MattK said:


> I've seen a noticeable improvement in release dates - not estimates - but the release date updates that they send me; they've been much closer than ever.
> 
> I am just as confused as you as to the delay's with the LX1 - it seems like the easiest thing in the world. Perhaps it's due to limitations in their ability to mfr - ie the line that might make them is already busy cranking out E1B's?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Matt! :thumbsup:

+1 on the E2DL.. It's AWESOME. Easy and great mod would be an LX2 clip.. I hope they change the stock clip soon. 
Would be great if they had parts available for sale.. but that's just me.


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 7, 2010)

MattK said:


> I am just as confused as you as to the delay's with the LX1 - it seems like the easiest thing in the world. Perhaps it's due to limitations in their ability to mfr - ie the line that might make them is already busy cranking out E1B's?


 
Maybe they are waiting to get some large orders (military, LEO, etc.) before committing to production of the LX1. With many state and local budgets extremely tight right now because of the recession, it may be that the customers they thought they had lined up for this light are telling them "yeah, wait a bit on that, we want it, not this year though..."

Does that seem realistic? 

Or perhaps they are internally debating on the salabiltiy of such a product. Perhaps the design has been difficult in terms of producing it with the profit margin they want. (For example, not cannibalizing E1B sales.)

It's one thing to engineer and build something - not saying that is easy - it isn't. Sometimes the business side of it is hard too though, and maybe that is the case here.


----------



## Size15's (May 7, 2010)

From what I've heard (and posted here before) is simply that SureFire is very busy meeting demand for it's products, and can not introduce all it's new models all at once. SureFire's Vampire Lights being good examples of high-priority & high-demand models. Even so SureFire has been able to squeeze the LX1 into their production and assembly schedules.

I'm very pleased they have because the LX1 is one of the models I'm most anticipating.


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 7, 2010)

Size15's said:


> From what I've heard (and posted here before) is simply that SureFire is very busy meeting demand for it's products, and can not introduce all it's new models all at once. SureFire's Vampire Lights being good examples of high-priority & high-demand models. Even so SureFire has been able to squeeze the LX1 into their production and assembly schedules.
> 
> I'm very pleased they have because the LX1 is one of the models I'm most anticipating.


 
Thanks for clearing that up - they are production limited then, I guess. If one has to have a problem, then having too much demand is a lot better problem than having not enough. I can completely understand them needing to take care of existing obligations before releasing new stuff.


----------



## bavarianblucandy (May 8, 2010)

im a kid in high school and im also a flashlight enthusiast. my friends all think im retarded except for 3 of us who collect lights. I was thinking about purchasing an m4 after APs are over and i was wondering if surefire's gonna release their 4 die LED add on or w/e to the surefire M turbo line. well my basic question is should i get the m4 and wait for the 4 die LED to come out? -bump- 5/10/10 does anyone have opinions?


----------



## tsl (May 12, 2010)

Called SF Cust Srevice yesterday. The rep said that the Z2-S has already shipped to some dealers and would be available for consumer purchase from SF at the end of June. MattK, can you shed any light on whether this light has shipped? From what the rep said, some dealers should have already received it. If that's the case, I would have expected some postings here on CPF.

On another note, I also asked about the LX1. The reply I got was probably August (this year).


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 12, 2010)

tsl said:


> Called SF Cust Srevice yesterday. The rep said that the Z2-S has already shipped to some dealers and would be available for consumer purchase from SF at the end of June. MattK, can you shed any light on whether this light has shipped? From what the rep said, some dealers should have already received it. If that's the case, I would have expected some postings here on CPF.
> 
> On another note, I also asked about the LX1. The reply I got was probably August (this year).


 

*tsl,*

I've seen a few of the Z2-S's on eBay for around $120. It uses the K2 emitter. 

As for the LX1, Only time will tell if they actually release it..:shakehead
Everyone keeps getting different answers with regards to that one..


----------



## iapyx (May 12, 2010)

hey, that is weird: earlier today I saw Mattk wrote a reply concerning the shipment of Z2-S to dealers. And now that message seems to have either been deleted or erased or lost? It was a confirmation that the Z2-S had been shipped to BJ last week. Anyone else read this too?


----------



## Agile54 (May 12, 2010)

iapyx rest easy it was posted above, also read it.


----------



## Sardaukar (May 12, 2010)

Probably related to CPF rule #6.


----------



## copperfox (May 12, 2010)

iapyx said:


> hey, that is weird: earlier today I saw Mattk wrote a reply concerning the shipment of Z2-S to dealers. And now that message seems to have either been deleted or erased or lost? It was a confirmation that the Z2-S had been shipped to BJ last week. Anyone else read this too?



Yes, I saw it.


----------



## tsl (May 12, 2010)

I've confirmed that some dealers have the Z2-S. SF sure has done a better job this year with releasing new product than last year.

Now to wait for a review before taking the plunge ...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 12, 2010)

tsl said:


> I've confirmed that some dealers have the Z2-S. SF sure has done a better job this year with releasing new product than last year.
> 
> Now to wait for a review before taking the plunge ...


 



Maybe you can be the 1st to revieve and let us know what you think..:nana:

Here ya go $119 + Free shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Surefire-Z2-S-B...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b1ba0fa2


----------



## bavarianblucandy (May 13, 2010)

i guess im getting the m4 instead of the m3lt


----------



## trav54 (May 13, 2010)

That Z2S is tempting.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 13, 2010)

trav54 said:


> That Z2S is tempting.



I've been eyeballing it as well I just wish it had a clicky.


----------



## bavarianblucandy (May 13, 2010)

hey guys, can anyone confirm that the new x400 and 300s are 170 lumens for real and not an update on the paper spec?


----------



## tsl (May 13, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Maybe you can be the 1st to revieve and let us know what you think..:nana:


 
OK ... I ordered a Z2-S from one of our well-known dealers here on CPF. I'll post my impressions when it arrives.


What I know so far:

nice and warm white tint, rather than the usual colder blue-white
nice hot spot with plenty of spill due to the reflectorized design
beam has edge artifacts due to the serrated bezel retaining ring. However the spill is so large it should not be noticed in real world usage.



jhc37013 said:


> I've been eyeballing it as well I just wish it had a clicky.


 
The twisty is really not that big of a deal with a single mode light.


----------



## SBR1 (May 14, 2010)

The Z2-S has been in dealers hands for a couple weeks now. I have sold half a dozen (all I had ordered initially). they are a pretty cool light!


----------



## sfca (May 14, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> The Z2-S has been in dealers hands for a couple weeks now. I have sold half a dozen (all I had ordered initially). they are a pretty cool light!



Thoughts/comparo with the AZ-2?


----------



## MattK (May 15, 2010)

S2 Stratums beginning to ship to dealers.


----------



## sjmack (May 15, 2010)

MattK said:


> S2 Stratums beginning to ship to dealers.




:0

YES


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 15, 2010)

Awesome!

So now my list is:

Saint
Stratum
Z2-S
AZ2
And waiting for the M3TL!

Chance of getting any... low.
Chance of getting all... even lower :laughing:


----------



## troon (May 15, 2010)

I am very excited to see some reviews. I also wonder how Surefire will meet the competition from Led Lenser and other more reasenable lights.:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2010)

"Give me a tea, you *******."

In this case, tea = LX1.

(Obscure reference no one is likely to get. )


----------



## bill_n_opus (May 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> "Give me a tea, you *******."
> 
> In this case, tea = LX1.
> 
> (Obscure reference no one is likely to get. )


 
Great skit.

Kids in the Hall?


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2010)

bill_n_opus said:


> Great skit.
> 
> Kids in the Hall?


 
Oh . . . Damn, you got that right away! Bravo! :thumbsup:

(Why can't Surefire be that fast?)


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 15, 2010)

I don't even know much about the stratum yet. I assume it is covered somewhere in this massive thread. Time to go look more info up I guess.


----------



## SBR1 (May 15, 2010)

sfca said:


> Thoughts/comparo with the AZ-2?


 
WAY cooler light with the Strobe option.


----------



## SBR1 (May 15, 2010)

MattK said:


> S2 Stratums beginning to ship to dealers.


 
I'd have to see that.... my SF sales rep says NO. It's also not on their web site.


----------



## DLF (May 15, 2010)

Excellent! I really like the looks of the S2 Stratum. Could make it my first SF light!

Matt,
Any info/specs they've sent you on this one would be appreciated, as there's nothing on surefire.com yet.

TIA,
-- DLF


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 15, 2010)

MattK said:


> Specs and a pic are on our site...I cannot link to it though, against the TOU I believe.


That's ok, we can look for it. Not too hard to find. I can't seem to find anything about the UI. Any one have a quick explanation?


----------



## carrot (May 15, 2010)

It works like the E1B, except with 3 modes instead of 2.


----------



## sfca (May 15, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> WAY cooler light with the Strobe option.



Brighter though? You know what they've said over at the AZ2 thread..


----------



## Hobbs (May 15, 2010)

Only one hour on high with two cells? Original photo from SHOT said two hours. That is just sad.  Looks like my HDS Systems 170 Clicky will not be getting a new friend after all.


----------



## dano (May 15, 2010)

sfca said:


> Thoughts/comparo with the AZ-2?



The Z2S is a much better light. Comparing the two (and my AZ-2 isn't gimpy, afterall), the Z2 is noticeably brighter, with a larger "hotspot."

Both are using the same LED (K2 KFFC Flipchip).


----------



## chris23 (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have beamshot pictures of the Z2-S yet? 
thanks if you do!


----------



## jhc37013 (May 15, 2010)

That Stratum looks so nice the question has already been asked but I will ask again why the short runtime on high compared to other 2x123 Surefire lights with more output like the LX2 and E2DL? 

I'm just guessing but does it have something to do with the extra mode?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 16, 2010)

MattK said:


> IIRC it's half press to desired level click to lock on, no memory but don't take my word for it it's been 4 months since I saw it and there were a lot of new lights shown that day.


Not my favorite UI, but could be worse... low to high or vice versa?


----------



## sfca (May 16, 2010)

dano said:


> The Z2S is a much better light. Comparing the two (and my AZ-2 isn't gimpy, afterall), the* Z2 *is noticeably brighter, with a larger "hotspot."
> 
> Both are using the same LED (K2 KFFC Flipchip).



You mean the Z2-S, not the Z2 right?
Wow! You got the Z2-S even after the AZ2 didn't turn out so great.. I would have been very hesitant. Good to hear the second light is much better.


----------



## csshih (May 17, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> My Rep. (sorry, we are smaller and only spend $10,000 per month with SF) says they dont even have an order date yet! They won't accept orders for these.



aww. I feel for you. It's always so very hard for the smaller dealer to get a foot in the door.


----------



## tsl (May 17, 2010)

tsl said:


> OK ... I ordered a Z2-S from one of our well-known dealers here on CPF. I'll post my impressions when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I received my Z2-S today. All the above is true. The spill is huge ... and useful. I'll try to post a thread with pics and thoughts later this week.


----------



## Agile54 (May 17, 2010)

tsl don't know about the rest of the folks but I'm looking forward to your shots 

and impressions. Personally I hope they will help to cause the above waste of 

bandwidth, re. to whom has these on order/ enroute to cease.


----------



## SBR1 (May 18, 2010)

csshih said:


> aww. I feel for you. It's always so very hard for the smaller dealer to get a foot in the door.


 
I know! It's just a pain in the butt!!


----------



## SBR1 (May 18, 2010)

*MATTK!*

My Bad...... 

OK... I have to eat Crow (and I hear it tastes like chit, thats why they made up the saying). I was wrong.... a few S2's HAVE shipped.

I guess those early birds who ordered at the show or soon thereafter, have had a few sent out.

To be honest, I was totally confused (it happens) and I was thinking Invictus! I was like... WT#.... we dont have any word on them at all.

OK... anyway... there you have it..... 

Sorry Matt for doubting your comment!


----------



## MattK (May 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: 

BTW, not only did we order at the show our order was entered the day we placed it - not the next week when most show orders were entered so we were front of the line for allocation.


----------



## Litbobber (May 19, 2010)

The stratom has been shipped out today from la police gear to me.
Thats great news!! The M3LT is still on back order tho,oh well just have wait a little longer.


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 19, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> The stratom has been shipped out today from la police gear to me.
> Thats great news!! The M3LT is still on back order tho,oh well just have wait a little longer.



Congrats! We'll all be eagerly waiting to hear how it is firsthand!


----------



## Hobbs (May 19, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> The stratom has been shipped out today from la police gear to me.
> Thats great news!! The M3LT is still on back order tho,oh well just have wait a little longer.



Waiting for beam shots & review.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 19, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> The stratom has been shipped out today from la police gear to me.
> Thats great news!! The M3LT is still on back order tho,oh well just have wait a little longer.



We expect lots of pics! Especially of the business end!


----------



## Litbobber (May 19, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> We expect lots of pics! Especially of the business end!



Oh boy i am in hot water now,i dont even own a camera.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 19, 2010)

Well guys I won the Surefire True Story for the month of March, a $300 gift certificate  so now I have to really figure out what to get and what is *really *being released sooner rather than later. I want the updated E1B probably more then anything but I could use a Saint.

I'm pretty shocked I never win anything and really didn't submit my story for the prize. I just wanted to tell my story to Surefire and potential customers kind of like how we share story's here. Hey though I will take it. Thank you Surefire


----------



## 276 (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 20, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Well guys I won the Surefire True Story for the month of March



Cool, do you have a thread somewhere which tells your story? Or is it up on the Surefire site somewhere?


----------



## jhc37013 (May 20, 2010)

I don't remember posting it here on CPF but as of now Surefire has not posted it yet. They have sent me my prize so I'm sure it will be up soon.


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 20, 2010)

Looks like they're a little behind in posting stories unfortunately


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> Oh boy i am in hot water now,i dont even own a camera.


 
I believe I speak for everyone when I say . . . For God's sake, borrow one! :sweat:


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Looks like they're a little behind in posting stories unfortunately


 
Sadly, quite true.

I posted a rather funny story of how my stock Surefire L1 Cree completely blew away a much larger light that another security guard at work was using. 

Posted that months ago, and it's still not on their site.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 20, 2010)

I was not sure if every story gets posted or if they selected certain story's but I submitted my post two or three months ago and nothing so I assumed maybe it did not make the cut. Then I just suddenly got the e-mail telling me I actually won for March.

I wanted to tell everyone but I don't really like to come across as bragging so I just thought I would post my fortune here in this awesome Surefire thread instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I believe I speak for everyone when I say . . . For God's sake, borrow one! :sweat:



Any nearby Flashaholics that wouldn't mind lending that man a camera?! :candle:


----------



## MattK (May 20, 2010)

M3LT's are scheduled to ship 5/24 though that date might slip another few days or a week as we get closer.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 20, 2010)

SWEET! Didn't know those were going to make it out this soon. Been quite a wait on those too. Can't wait to see some peoples impressions.


----------



## SBR1 (May 20, 2010)

MattK said:


> M3LT's are scheduled to ship 5/24 though that date might slip another few days or a week as we get closer.


 
That would be sweet! I have a few on order. I think they'll be a pretty awesome new light. POWER... but at a big (battery) savings!

Time will tell how easy they are to sell though... pretty spendy!


----------



## MattK (May 20, 2010)

I bought a lot - 400 SF lumens should be pretty convincing to a lot of buyers.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 20, 2010)

I think I am beginning to drool a little...


----------



## iapyx (May 21, 2010)

MattK said:


> M3LT's are scheduled to ship 5/24 though that date might slip another few days or a week as we get closer.



Hm, maybe this means that SF will actually produce the UB3T as well.
When is another question. And secretly I hope they will scrap the 'T'.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 22, 2010)

tsl said:


> I received my Z2-S today. All the above is true. The spill is huge ... and useful. I'll try to post a thread with pics and thoughts later this week.



So *tsl *how about them pics 

I have been thinking about getting a L4 but now wonder about the Z2-S. Anyone who may have one how does the beam profile compare to the like's of the U2, L4, 6P? How wide is the hotspot and spill and is the 160 lumen really 160 lumen or Surefire lumens?

I'm not sure what I should get I have been putting off getting the L4 for so long now I feel I have neglected it and just when I'm about ready to order one something else catches my attention. :thinking:


----------



## Dr Jekell (May 22, 2010)

Go sick of checking the 25 pages worth of posts at page 13 so I will just post this you tube video:

Milspec Monkey On Surefire @ SS 2010


----------



## Monocrom (May 22, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I'm not sure what I should get I have been putting off getting the L4 for so long now I feel I have neglected it and just when I'm about ready to order one something else catches my attention. :thinking:


 
I own an L4. Excellent light if you want flood. It's a proven design, and you can easily find a used one for quite a bit less than a new one. Major disadvantage is that if you run it for a few minutes on constant on mode, it gets very hot.

A new Surefire model is always exciting . . . especially when it is actually released. But the L4 is still worth considering.


----------



## Robert_M (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this link. Its cool to see all the SF lights that will be coming out this year (hopefully).



Dr Jekell said:


> Go sick of checking the 25 pages worth of posts at page 13 so I will just post this you tube video:
> 
> Milspec Monkey On Surefire @ SS 2010


----------



## tsl (May 22, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> So *tsl *how about them pics
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a L4 but now wonder about the Z2-S. Anyone who may have one how does the beam profile compare to the like's of the U2, L4, 6P? How wide is the hotspot and spill and is the 160 lumen really 160 lumen or Surefire lumens?
> 
> I'm not sure what I should get I have been putting off getting the L4 for so long now I feel I have neglected it and just when I'm about ready to order one something else catches my attention. :thinking:


 
I'm waiting for the camera battery to charge, then I will be taking some pictures.

Z2-S spill is about 1/3 larger than that of a P60 incandescent lamp; hotspot is roughly the same.

I never have owned a L4. As the L4 is of the same form factor as the E series, it will be much more pocketable than the Z2-S.


----------



## Vernon (May 22, 2010)

I ordered an S2 from batteryjunction last night. I'm pumped to see how the UI feels and to see the beam profile. I'll try to post pics when I receive it. Can't wait!


----------



## Vernon (May 23, 2010)

Any new word on when the E1B will officially be pumped to the 110 lumen rating? I'm wondering if SF will transition this light much like the E2DL - it was rated at 120, but it seems like the last few batches where actually the 200 lumen lights. It just took a while for the marketing/packaging department to catch up with the new rating on the box.


----------



## tsl (May 23, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> So *tsl *how about them pics


 
Pics and thoughts on Z2-S in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276572


----------



## Mr Bigglow (May 23, 2010)

Vernon said:


> Any new word on when the E1B will officially be pumped to the 110 lumen rating? I'm wondering if SF will transition this light much like the E2DL - it was rated at 120, but it seems like the last few batches where actually the 200 lumen lights. It just took a while for the marketing/packaging department to catch up with the new rating on the box.


 
A possible hint that an upgrade is on the way: visiting a gun store about 6 weeks ago I discovered a half a dozen newly arrived E1Bs that were selling for about 30% less than usual at that store. I thought this might be a sign that brighter models were on the way and so SF was getting rid of old stock to make way for them (either that, or that someone in the store had made a mistake with the ol' pricing gun). Guns stores are not Walmart and such discounts are necessarily rare... I bought one thinking that even if there were brighter versions on the way, all of them are terrific and it was too good a deal to pass on. Next time I went back, 3 days ago. the E1Bs were of course all gone and no sign of replacements yet.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 23, 2010)

Vernon said:


> Any new word on when the E1B will officially be pumped to the 110 lumen rating? I'm wondering if SF will transition this light much like the E2DL - it was rated at 120, but it seems like the last few batches where actually the 200 lumen lights. It just took a while for the marketing/packaging department to catch up with the new rating on the box.



I asked Surefire via e-mail a couple of days ago their response was the updated E1B is set for release mid June.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (May 24, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I asked Surefire via e-mail a couple of days ago their response was the updated E1B is set for release mid June.


 
AHA!


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2010)

June of this year?


----------



## 325addict (May 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for that UB3(T?) Invictus...

Last time I had email-contact with Howard Feng at Surefire, he stated:

"Yes, it will be with a turbo head."

That's a clear answer. What LED would be used and what diameter the head would be, was unclear at that moment. I just asked again... let's see if some more specs are set now.

I can't wait for this UB3, with or without a -T. It will be a terrific light :thumbsup:
An output-ratio of more than 1:100 in Lumens... from very low to blindingly bright, in one flashlight... that's what I call USEFUL :twothumbs

EDIT: just 15 minutes after I sent this mail, I got an answer:

"Hi Timmo, Currently, we do not have anything set in stone. Last update was the following:
 400 lumens
2.5 diameter bezel
We are hoping to release it by 4th quarter, but again, this is all up in the air for now". 
 
Timmo.


----------



## Vernon (May 25, 2010)

Excellent! That's faster the the rumored November release of the LX1.


----------



## dcycleman (May 25, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I asked Surefire via e-mail a couple of days ago their response was the updated E1B is set for release mid June.


 I'm betting that there wont be much different about the new one's


----------



## Buddy L (May 25, 2010)

I wasn't aware of when, precisely, it hit the market, but I just got around to buying the new LX2 Lumamax 200 lum. I wasn't disappointed, what a sweet light, size, feel, carrying clip and output. As an aging collector, I find that if SureFire comes out with at least one true winner a year, I'm happy. They really hit the mark with the LX2. Now I would love to see a newly reconstituted LX1 with improved output.:twothumbs


----------



## chef4850 (May 26, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this question but here we go. I recieved an A2L led aviator yesterday and the tail cap doen not fit. It seems like it is way too big for the light. I can "bend" the tail cap a signifigant amount which actually activates the light and it flickers on and off. The tail cap seems to be too big to fit the light. 

Has anyone else had this problem? I called Surefire and "tried" to explain the issue and this is the kicker. The gentleman that I soke to kind of cut me off in the middle of explaining what was wrong and said. "Sir I will have one on it's way to you today" and asked if I needed any furthur help. 

Damn! what great customer service! What a great company!

Chef


----------



## Size15's (May 26, 2010)

I believe this was an issue when the A2L was first released with SureFire having since fixed it. So I'm guessing your A2L is from that initial batch and that SureFire will sort things out with a current production TailCap


----------



## Litbobber (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone here anything more on the M3LT?
Just wondering thanks.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 2, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> Anyone here anything more on the M3LT?
> Just wondering thanks.



Litbobber, 

BatteryJunction says it should be here pretty soon!

More on pricing and specs here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=227846


----------



## thekwyjibo (Jun 4, 2010)

For those interested it is now on the surefire website.


http://www.surefire.com/M3LT-CombatLight


----------



## DLF (Jun 4, 2010)

thekwyjibo said:


> For those interested it is now on the surefire website.
> 
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/M3LT-CombatLight


As are these two (finally):

http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman

http://www.surefire.com/Stratum


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 4, 2010)

thekwyjibo said:


> For those interested it is now on the surefire website.
> 
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/M3LT-CombatLight



I hope someone's looking at buying one of those soon so I don't have to wait till they reach this side of the pond to see what they're like!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 4, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I hope someone's looking at buying one of those soon so I don't have to wait till they reach this side of the pond to see what they're like!



I'm interested in getting one , just waiting for the local dealer to get them in


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 4, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I'm interested in getting one , just waiting for the local dealer to get them in



Good man!


----------



## turboBB (Jun 4, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I hope someone's looking at buying one of those soon so I don't have to wait till they reach this side of the pond to see what they're like!


 
I'm expecting one but according to Matt, their shipment has now been delayed 1-2 weeks. :sigh:

Will definitely post a review as soon as I receive it.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 4, 2010)

turboBB said:


> I'm expecting one but according to Matt, their shipment has now been delayed 1-2 weeks. :sigh:
> 
> Will definitely post a review as soon as I receive it.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks Tim. lovecpf

Shame about the delay though :mecry:


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 4, 2010)

thekwyjibo said:


> For those interested it is now on the surefire website.
> http://www.surefire.com/M3LT-CombatLight


Thanks for posting the heads-up & link.

Boy, that light is just begging for 2x 18500's or (even better) one of FiveMegas larger-diameter "M" thread / 2x LiIon bodies (2x26500 / 2x26650) to go with that head unit... :naughty:


----------



## bigfoot (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice to see the E2L AA is getting ready to be in the pipeline for purchase...

lovecpf


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait for my Pre-order for the M3LT to go through!


----------



## JNewell (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love to see a head to head comparison of the new MD3 and the M3LT.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 4, 2010)

I will do so once I receive my M3LT... waiting is a tough gig...

I want my order to happen already! :laughing:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.

It is basically the long wanted P61L.
Only $52.

The P60L has been labeled as discontinued.


----------



## sfca (Jun 4, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...



Nice!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 5, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...



The KX4 has the new style head whereas the KX4D appears to use the same Defender head. If anyone wanted to upgrade their P/C/Z lights now's the time!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.


 
Almost feels as though those two nearly flew under the radar. I'll be getting a KX4 to upgrade my black C2. (And to see how it compares with my M60 drop-ins. I've got both a handmade, and a production version.)

Also looking forward to the E2L-AA model. (I just want a high-quality 2AA light.)


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 5, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...



 Do want. Time to buy a C3.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jun 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Almost feels as though those two nearly flew under the radar. I'll be getting a KX4 to upgrade my black C2. (And to see how it compares with my M60 drop-ins. I've got both a handmade, and a production version.)



Does anyone have any more info on the new KX4? What kind of emitter do these use? Is it a one-piece construction with an integrated reflector a-la KL4, KL5? I'm also wondering how moddable these will turn out to be... Very inclined to grap one just to satisfy my curiosity... Must resist...


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 7, 2010)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the new KX4? What kind of emitter do these use? Is it a one-piece construction with an integrated reflector a-la KL4, KL5? I'm also wondering how moddable these will turn out to be... Very inclined to grap one just to satisfy my curiosity... Must resist...



Resistance is futile Surefire owners!


----------



## computernut (Jun 7, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...


 
I like the finishes it's available in:
"Any finish and/or color KX4 LED head can be used on any SureFire flashlight equipped with a P60L, P60, or P61 emitter; however, for the best match, pair as follows:

C2L Hard Anodized – KX4 in Hard Anodized
G2L, G2L-FYL, G3L, G3L-FYL and G2ZL in Black – KX4 in Black Hard Anodized
6PL & Z2L in Black – KX4 in Black Anodized
G2L, G3L & G2ZL in Tan or OD Green – KX4 in Tan or OD Green
G2 in Yellow - KX4 in Yellow"


----------



## straightpuke (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll probably get the new head for my G3L...


----------



## Dioni (Jun 8, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...


 
Seems a great upgrade [output and value]. I can't wait for this!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

I´m praying for the E2L-AA... 

I prefer E2L-AA release than LX1 release... (ok, now you can shoot me).


----------



## :)> (Jun 9, 2010)

Those new heads for the C series lights look great but Surefire really needs to come out with a 2 stage tailcap or a 2 stage conversion head... 60 or 70 hours at around 10 lumens would be a nice feature.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 9, 2010)

:)> said:


> Those new heads for the C series lights look great but Surefire really needs to come out with a 2 stage tailcap or a 2 stage conversion head... 60 or 70 hours at around 10 lumens would be a nice feature.



I'd prefer to keep the basic 6PL/C2L/similar lights on the KISS principle. The more feature-packed lights in a similar size are out there, too - S2, V2, AZ2, G2D, G3D, etc.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

OH MY GOD, IT´S OFFICIAL !!

http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman



Definitely gonna get one!


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 9, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't know if anyone else has linked this already, but the KX4 & KX4D's are now on the site.
> 
> It is basically the long wanted P61L.
> Only $52.
> ...


I realize that the Surefire incan P60 hosts could still be offered for some time to come, but I wonder if Surefires move towards unified heads for their new lights and offering these conversion heads for P60s could eventually spell the end of the P60 hosts from Surefire...

EDIT: I wonder what the voltage requirements/handling are for the KX4 & KX4D.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 10, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> OH MY GOD, IT´S OFFICIAL !!
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman
> 
> ...



Best news all day!
Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Talas (Jun 10, 2010)

Ummmmm...... Still can't actually order it... no option to add to cart.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jun 10, 2010)

> Best news all day!
> Can't wait to get my hands on one!


 
Must have been a slow day Ray. :ironic:

MSax


----------



## RobertM (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm kind of disappointed that it appears the KX4D is only available in Type II black-anodized. I was hoping for a natural finish HA one for my M2. I still can't decide whether I like the look of the new KX4 with it's ridges on the tip of the bezel.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 21, 2010)

Now all thats left is the LX1. I'm beggining to believe that its really going to come out in november. Pleeaasse let it be november!!


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 22, 2010)

Still waiting for the Invictus. :shrug:


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 22, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> Still waiting for the Invictus. :shrug:


 
I'm surprised the M3LT has been released before the Invictus.

Anyhow, I won't be able to own both, so I'm just going to have to wait the wait and compare them both if and when the Invictus becomes available.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 23, 2010)

KROMATICS said:


> Still waiting for the Invictus. :shrug:


 

Is there been any news about the release of the Invictus?


----------



## iapyx (Jun 23, 2010)

Arcus Diabolus said:


> Is there been any news about the release of the Invictus?



Not really.
The lastest news, which is from several weeks ago, is that its release was pushed back toward the end of the year 2010. I read this as 'we don't know when/if it will be released'.


----------



## MattK (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm told it's early 4Q - not an IF - definitely a WHEN.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2010)

MattK said:


> I'm told it's early 4Q - not an IF - definitely a WHEN.


 
Matt, would you happen to know if it'll still have a pocket-carry clip; or has the light gotten too big and bloated for one since it was originally announced back at the start of 2008?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's nice to see that I'm not the only one anxiously awaiting the E2L-AA. This is the first Surefire light that actually I am interested in purchasing, depending on the CPF reviews once the light gets out to the masses. As their first ever AA powered light I'm sure that Surefire has a lot riding on the E2L-AA and that they will be watching its sales numbers closely. This positive buzz about it on CPF definitely is in its favor though.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 23, 2010)

MattK said:


> I'm told it's early 4Q - not an IF - definitely a WHEN.



MattK, thanks for this update.
I began eyeing that M3LT already....
Now I can sit back and drool over that M3LT and decide later, WHEN the UB3T comes out.... 400 SF Lumen :naughty: and a helluva TIR lens.


----------



## MattK (Jun 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Matt, would you happen to know if it'll still have a pocket-carry clip; or has the light gotten too big and bloated for one since it was originally announced back at the start of 2008?



Not a clue - last time I saw/heard any details on the specs was at SHOT back in January. I'm not likely to learn more until we're just before release.



iapyx said:


> MattK, thanks for this update.
> I began eyeing that M3LT already....



Sure thing - I always do my best to keep you guys up to date.


----------



## l2icel3all (Jun 23, 2010)

Look at it this way guys in another 6 months we will have a new INVICTUS/OPTIMUS/ U3 ABCDEFEG1234 to drool over that will not ever see the light of day again.


----------



## SBR1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Arcus Diabolus said:


> Now all thats left is the LX1. I'm beggining to believe that its really going to come out in november. Pleeaasse let it be november!!


 

My Rep. told me today, that I will be able to order the LX1's in August... so maybe we'll see them not too long after!?!?


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 24, 2010)

SBR1 said:


> My Rep. told me today, that I will be able to order the LX1's in August... so maybe we'll see them not too long after!?!?


I hope so... they'd have no reason to move it again since everything else has been released.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2010)

l2icel3all said:


> Look at it this way guys in another 6 months we will have a new INVICTUS/OPTIMUS/ U3 ABCDEFEG1234 to drool over that will not ever see the light of day again.


You're such an optimist. :lolsign:


----------



## l2icel3all (Jun 26, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You're such an optimist. :lolsign:


Thanks Monocrom!


----------



## rtt (Jul 1, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Yes - the LM1 and LM2 are Lamp Modules.
> 
> 
> Yep, like other Lamp Modules the LM1 and LM2 will screw into the A21 Universal Housing Body and other dedicated forend Housing Bodies.
> ...


 
I was wondering if anyone tried to create a 3P using a LM1 and A21 plus SF tailcap? Is this a viable SF lego?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 2, 2010)

I've ordered an AZ2 which with a bit of luck will be with me shortly!

Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I've ordered an AZ2 which with a bit of luck will be with me shortly!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it



Do report back and let us know what you think of it. Beamshots if possible. The last few postings wasn't showing very satisfying results from the AZ2. I would love to know if that is part of the design or was there a problem with the poster's AZ2. It just doesn't seem bright enough compared to other lights with about similar lumen ratings.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll try to do a full review with photos of the light and beamshots indoor and outdoor.

I've not done a review for CPF before though so it might take me a few nights to perfect the beamshot techniques.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks! And don't worry too much on how it would turn out.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't imagine the AZ2 is going to be a really bright one. Especially given the emitter in question, however I do expect it to have a nice tint and be "bright enough" for most needs.

I have some 300 lumen drop ins that are overkill for most uses. I imagine if this one is somewhere around 160-200 lumens it should be fine for most purposes.

Indoors I often find that on lights I use a higher setting to light up rooms with bounce. If the 35 lumen flood is a flood it might be all you need indoors to light up a room too...

There's no reviews I've seen already that really answer these questions for me which is part of the reason I just had to get this light. I wanted to know.


EDIT: omg it's arrived 

One thing I wasn't expecting - In high mode the flood ring of LEDs are also operating!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep, that's the way the Surefire two stage pressure sensitive lights work. It's the same with my A2, and the Kroma I tested.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 4, 2010)

Any news regarding the M720 release?


----------



## sfca (Jul 4, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> One thing I wasn't expecting - In high mode the flood ring of LEDs are also operating!



Is there any benefit of this? I imagine it would decrease runtime without much increase in usable brightness.


----------



## tsl (Jul 4, 2010)

sfca said:


> Is there any benefit of this? I imagine it would decrease runtime without much increase in usable brightness.


 
All the incan A2's work the same way. With the all LED version, I think it would increase spill up close.


----------



## schiesz (Jul 5, 2010)

Kroma's work the same way, and other similar lights do as well. I don't think the small LEDs make a big enough difference in the runtime for it to matter to me.


----------



## DarkoMaledictus (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

just wondering why all the wait for a new surefire model. Most of the lights by surefire seem to be low lumen lights. Isn't a modified surefire with a bored body a better solution?

I got a c2 bored to accept 68650 batteries with a sst-50 led rated at 550 lumens with 5 settings including sos and strobe. How could a stock surefire beat that? Are you guys waiting for larger bodies with larger reflectors than the smaller surefire bodies?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 5, 2010)

Something interesting you may not have spotted in another thread.

The AZ2 seems to be e-series compatible at the head!


----------



## MR.A (Jul 5, 2010)

DarkoMaledictus said:


> Hi,
> 
> just wondering why all the wait for a new surefire model. Most of the lights by surefire seem to be low lumen lights. Isn't a modified surefire with a bored body a better solution?
> 
> I got a c2 bored to accept 68650 batteries with a sst-50 led rated at 550 lumens with 5 settings including sos and strobe. How could a stock surefire beat that? Are you guys waiting for larger bodies with larger reflectors than the smaller surefire bodies?


 
i have and 550 lumens flashlight but it looks a bit the same as the E2DL 200 lumens i have.

Surefire rating their lumens completely different than all the others. 

I dont say that we all have to buy surefire flashlights but they give the best quality corresponding to lifetime guarantee and lumen output.

For example i have tested my E2DL 200 lumens and can easily beat any flashlight my friends have rating 200 to 500 lumens.

Surefire are OTF real lumens but they also measure it from higher distance than other OTF flashlights.

If i made any mistake please correct me.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## DarkoMaledictus (Jul 5, 2010)

MR.A said:


> i have and 550 lumens flashlight but it looks a bit the same as the E2DL 200 lumens i have.
> 
> Surefire rating their lumens completely different than all the others.
> 
> ...



No actually it is pretty accurate. My custom flashlight is also a Surefire. I trust very much in the surefire quality. The custom I have is a surefire C2 centurion and it has a 550 OTF led made by Nailbender from these forums.

Was just wondering if newer models have stronger beams or if there are any benefits in getting a newer Surefire other than a larger reflector/body that would allow more throw or more flood depending on the model.

I guess I would have to test the models versus the nailbender sst-50 550 otf rated led, but wondering if anyone did any beam checks on regular and moded surefires?


----------



## im5150too (Jul 5, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Both the LM1 and the LM2 are single-piece Lamp Modules.
> During development it made sense to use the KX1A and KX2C bezels with the necessary adapters but for production both the LM1 and the LM2 screw directly into the housing bodies with the LM2 being able to host the 2nd SF123A it needs.



Is the threading on the LM1 the same as an L60? Curious whether it could be used on an old 3 volt weaponlight.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2010)

im5150too said:


> Is the threading on the LM1 the same as an L60? Curious whether it could be used on an old 3 volt weaponlight.


Why is the WeaponLight "3 volt" ?
Because it has a Lamp Module that accepts one-SF123A, usually an L30 Lamp Module.

Lamp Modules screw into Housing Bodies. In this context there are two main types: 1) dedicated forend housing bodies, and 2) the A21 Universal Housing Body.

As a result, the LM1, like the L30 can not be used _on_ a 3 volt WeaponLight. When it is utilised it _is_ a 3V WeaponLight.

The LM1 is expressly designed and intended to be used as a 3V WeaponLight replacing the L30. I suppose there are various reasons why you'd select a 3V WeaponLight such as the LM1 rather than the more powerful 6V LM2... You want to save weight, reduce it's length, perhaps [even!] for situations where too much light is more trouble than its worth.

I hope this helps?


----------



## im5150too (Jul 5, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Why is the WeaponLight "3 volt" ?
> Because it has a Lamp Module that accepts one-SF123A, usually an L30 Lamp Module.
> 
> Lamp Modules screw into Housing Bodies. In this context there are two main types: 1) dedicated forend housing bodies, and 2) the A21 Universal Housing Body.
> ...



I may have not asked the question correctly. I have an old original 318 3 volt weaponlight with the small bezel. I believe it can be converted to a 6 volt with the L60. I would be quite happy with the LM1 if the threads on it would fit the threads on my old 318.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 6, 2010)

im5150too said:


> I may have not asked the question correctly. I have an old original 318 3 volt weaponlight with the small bezel. I believe it can be converted to a 6 volt with the L60. I would be quite happy with the LM1 if the threads on it would fit the threads on my old 318.


Yep the 318's L30 can be replaced by the LM1.


----------



## im5150too (Jul 6, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Yep the 318's L30 can be replaced by the LM1.



Thanks!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like Surefire have released details on some new lights at an outdoor vendor show!

G2X and 6PX, seem to offer 15/200 or 200 lumen options, the dual mode is a clicky and the 200 is "tactical"

Both priced quite low for Surefire it seems.

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2010/08/04/surefire-rolls-out-4-for-the-cheap-seats/


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 8, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Looks like Surefire have released details on some new lights at an outdoor vendor show!
> 
> G2X and 6PX, seem to offer 15/200 or 200 lumen options, the dual mode is a clicky and the 200 is "tactical"
> 
> ...




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3481717&postcount=17

Heard about these a week ago from the local dealer. Should be released by October or so. YES October 2010 (this year)


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh great! And the long awaited LX1 seems to have vaporized. Anyway, reading that link provided, I don't understand how does making the light head glued to the body reduce the cost? Anyone knows why?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^

I have no idea why gluing the heads on would reduce the prices either. 

Perhaps it's cheaper to use glue than machine threads on the body? Or, maybe they don't want people lego'n these lights?!?

*shrug*


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 8, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Oh great! And the long awaited LX1 seems to have vaporized. Anyway, reading that link provided, I don't understand how does making the light head glued to the body reduce the cost? Anyone knows why?



No clue, but they seem to be quite efficient offering 200 lumens for 2.5 hours!


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 8, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Oh great! And the long awaited LX1 seems to have vaporized. Anyway, reading that link provided, I don't understand how does making the light head glued to the body reduce the cost? Anyone knows why?





Schuey2002 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I have no idea why gluing the heads on would reduce the prices either.
> 
> ...



I was told that is how SF is/will be making some of their new lights from now on. Yes you can crack open the heads but the threads will be different. Why the change? Have no idea why.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2010)

My Stratum is glued too, and so is the Z2-S. AZ-2 however is not glued and I could LEGO the bezel to my black E2e or E2D.


----------



## bigfoot (Aug 8, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> Perhaps it's cheaper to use glue than machine threads on the body?



That's what I'm thinking, too. All of that machining takes time (which equals money). Seems like the new 6PX and G2X are aimed at bringing costs down for their more popular models. Especially when they can be bought at Lowe's, et. al.


----------



## copperfox (Aug 8, 2010)

So does this means the G2X will be Surefire's first forward clicky housed in a nitrolon shell?


----------



## carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

I think we're fixating on the wrong things. I somehow doubt that using loctite on the threads makes a light any cheaper. I think that Surefire is simply working with lower margins than usual on these new lights. They are clearly aimed to take a chunk out of the pie with regards to sub-$100 tactical and utility lights.


----------



## veleno (Aug 8, 2010)

I try again here...

I'm interested in the Stratum but I'm not sure I like the beam.

The spill seems extremely wide but very dim, is my impression wrong? 

The central spot doesn't seem very bright, so my fear is many lumens are lost in a wide but poor spill. :thinking:

I have a Streamlight TLR-2 with a K2 TFFC and I love its beam, but the beam of the Stratum looks different in the pics. 

I waited a long time for a Surefire like this, but can't they use an XP-G?!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2010)

veleno said:


> I try again here...
> 
> I'm interested in the Stratum but I'm not sure I like the beam.
> 
> ...



I kind of agree with you in regards to the beam profile of the Stratum. I find the spill too wide to be of much use. In fact the spill is so wide it hit the ceiling and floor directly before one's feet when one is pointing it perpendicularly forward in relation to one's body. The flood is so wide that it makes spotting things further downrange a little difficult as I believe the iris in our eyes would have narrowed slightly to adjust to the amount of spill that was put out. Personally, I wouldn't say the spill is that weak, that's contrary to what you see in beamshots because cameras has poorer exposure latitude thus making it impossible to capture the brightest bright to the darkest dark as what our eyes are capable of doing. I would rather Surefire keep to the traditional P60 style parabolic reflector, but then again I believe they have their own reasons for utilizing the current reflector in the Stratum.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 9, 2010)

These 4 new models look pretty compelling. Why would you buy a 200 lumen China light for this sort of money when you can get a Surefire?

Can't wait to check these out,

James...:thumbsup:


----------



## red02 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those look fantastic, I hope at least one still has that TIR optic. More affordable lights from SF, can't wait. Lets hope these models don't go the way of the Optimus.


----------



## tsl (Aug 9, 2010)

veleno said:


> I try again here...
> 
> I'm interested in the Stratum but I'm not sure I like the beam.
> 
> The spill seems extremely wide but very dim, is my impression wrong?


 


pjandyho said:


> ... Personally, I wouldn't say the spill is that weak...


 
I have the Z2-S which I believe shares the same reflector and emitter as the Stratum, and the spill is not very dim. Wide, absolutely, but dim, no.

My Z2-S thread has several pictures of the beam ...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276572


----------



## Bucky (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how these compare to the Stratum and how SureFire expects them to fit into their line of products? 

At 200 lumens on high and half the retail price of the Stratum, I am not sure what advantage the Stratum has over the GPX Pro, except a third level?


----------



## carrot (Aug 9, 2010)

Bucky said:


> I wonder how these compare to the Stratum and how SureFire expects them to fit into their line of products?
> 
> At 200 lumens on high and half the retail price of the Stratum, I am not sure what advantage the Stratum has over the GPX Pro, except a third level?


Agreed. I wonder if the G2L and 6PL will still be around by the end of next year.


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm curious about the threading


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 10, 2010)

red02 said:


> Those look fantastic, I hope at least one still has that TIR optic. More affordable lights from SF, can't wait. Lets hope these models don't go the way of the Optimus.



They will have deep reflectors, no TIR 



GarageBoy said:


> I'm curious about the threading



Heard the heads might be loctited, we'll see when the actual production units come down the line.


----------



## RedLED (Aug 10, 2010)

Anything new from ICON at the Outdoor Retailer's Show?


----------



## veleno (Aug 10, 2010)

tsl said:


> My Z2-S thread has several pictures of the beam ...
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276572



Thanks! I missed it! 

I own a Clicky 140E GT, so I can finally have a comparison clear to me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 10, 2010)

carrot said:


> Agreed. I wonder if the G2L and 6PL will still be around by the end of next year.


 
It was probably the same for those of us that were around when all ya had to choose between was a 6P and a 9P, then "C2" was all the talk...


----------



## red02 (Aug 10, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> It was probably the same for those of us that were around when all ya had to choose between was a 6P and a 9P, then "C2" was all the talk...


Good point, looks like I'm not going to have to buy up all the G2Ls and G2Zs after all.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 10, 2010)

Bucky said:


> I wonder how these compare to the Stratum and how SureFire expects them to fit into their line of products?
> 
> At 200 lumens on high and half the retail price of the Stratum, I am not sure what advantage the Stratum has over the GPX Pro, except a third level?


That was what I was thinking too. And I wonder what would the resale value of the Stratum be like with this 2 new models out in the market. Not that I really bother since I don't sell off my SF lights but I am sure there are others out here that wants to know.


----------



## ypsifly (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm wondering what the lenses will be made of? I'm not a fan of lexan, but I won't let it stop me from at least checking them out.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 10, 2010)

ypsifly said:


> I'm wondering what the lenses will be made of? I'm not a fan of lexan, but I won't let it stop me from at least checking them out.


I think Surefire has already stopped using Lexan for a few years. The G2 I bought two or three years ago seems to be the last batch being offered with a Lexan. If I am not wrong about it, Surefire is using boroflot glass windows instead of pyrex.


----------



## 276 (Aug 17, 2010)

Gearbuyersguide on youtube has a video of the new G2X and 6Px from the outdoor retailer show


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 17, 2010)

276 said:


> Gearbuyersguide on youtube has a video of the new G2X and 6Px from the outdoor retailer show



Sweet cheers, downloading that!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2010)

What's the link? I couldn't seem to locate that. Had typed in Gearbuyersguide, outdoor retailer show, 6PX, G2X on Youtube's search but I don't any video on that.


----------



## It01Firefox (Aug 17, 2010)

Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4I3KIsuW7A


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a direct link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4I3KIsuW7A


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! That's cool. What do I do with my Stratum now? :thinking:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll buy it


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I'll buy it


Serious? Now with the 200/15 lumens 6PX on the way? :naughty:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 17, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Serious? Now with the 200/15 lumens 6PX on the way? :naughty:



Depending on what LED the new 6PX uses, probably. I happen to like the tint and spill of the TFFC's in the Stratum and AZ2.

Going on the video the new lights could even be using Cree XP-G's going by the size of the hotspot. But that's just guesswork, the reflector will likely have a bearing on it too.


----------



## veleno (Aug 17, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4I3KIsuW7A



Surefire + Sinn U1... cool!! 



pjandyho said:


> What do I do with my Stratum now? :thinking:


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2010)

Nah.. I love the Stratum. Makes a very nice light for camping. Low for general close quarters usage, medium for walking, high if I need to see far.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 17, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Nah.. I love the Stratum. Makes a very nice light for camping. Low for general close quarters usage, medium for walking, high if I need to see far.



Awww I knew telling you why I wanted it was going to be a mistake that makes you remember what's so great about it!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Awww I knew telling you why I wanted it was going to be a mistake that makes you remember what's so great about it!



LOL! :laughing:

I was just trying to prevent you from spending your dough. :nana:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, did I hear that correctly? The SF spokesperson said that these new light are coming out in tan?!?

Oh, baby! I am sooooooooo there!


----------



## hookworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice thread. I've seen on the SF website that their M3LT with and without strobe are out. Did anyone test them already?

Also, even though I might risk to be punished... does anyone have news about the UB3 Invictus, the light I've been waiting for for such a long time? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know about the UB3 Invictus, but Check out the UB3*T *Invictus in there new 2010 catalog on there web-page...

That thing is SO freakin' schweet!!!


----------



## iapyx (Aug 18, 2010)

hookworm said:


> Also, even though I might risk to be punished... does anyone have news about the UB3 Invictus, the light I've been waiting for for such a long time? Any info is appreciated.


 

Here's your punishment: No UB3 Invictus.

Instead a UB3T which will be released. They only never said when. A few pages back you can read it's a WHEN and not an IF. [edit: that's page 27, message# 802 by MattK]


----------



## veleno (Aug 18, 2010)

In my opinion the UB3T is ugly and it seems too big. I think 11 settings are too much.

It resembles...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 18, 2010)

hookworm said:


> Nice thread. I've seen on the SF website that their M3LT with and without strobe are out. Did anyone test them already?
> 
> Also, even though I might risk to be punished... does anyone have news about the UB3 Invictus, the light I've been waiting for for such a long time? Any info is appreciated.


 
Yeah . . . The M3LT with the strobe feature is what the UB3 has evolved into. The original UB2 is dead. The UB3 which looked like a reasonable substitute for the UB2 is dead. All that's left is a M3LT with a strobe and the title of "UB3T."


----------



## carrot (Aug 18, 2010)

You forget the output control ring...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 18, 2010)

hookworm said:


> Nice thread. I've seen on the SF website that their M3LT with and without strobe are out. *Did anyone test them already?*
> 
> Also, even though I might risk to be punished... does anyone have news about the UB3 Invictus, the light I've been waiting for for such a long time? Any info is appreciated.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/279924


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 18, 2010)

carrot said:


> You forget the output control ring...


 
Ooops! You're right.

Still, it's too big. It really is . . . considering what we all were expecting.


----------



## magudaman (Aug 18, 2010)

I posted this else where but does anyone know how to distinguish an X400 110 lumen verse a 170 lumens. I've read that they actually did increase the brightness but my manual that is in the box says 110 lumen!


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2010)

veleno said:


> In my opinion the UB3T is ugly and it seems too big. I think 11 settings are too much.
> 
> It resembles...


___________________________________________________________________________________________________


In addition I would like to present to you my complete Surefire collection:




from left to right: *U2DH | U2ABCS | LX2AM | M3LTP*

explanation:
*DH *= Donut Hole
*BCS *= Bike Crash Survivor (that's why it's scratched)
*AM *= Anodizing Mismatch
*TP *= Toilet Plunger


----------



## mebiuspower (Aug 20, 2010)

So will SF update its G2 or 6P with 200 lumens LED module? Perhaps it'll be called KX5?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> So will SF update its G2 or 6P with 200 lumens LED module? Perhaps it'll be called KX5?


The G2 and 6P are incandescent models. The P60 incandescent Lamp Assembly is 65 lumens.

The G2L and 6PL have recently been updated to feature the KX4 LED bezel (120 lumens). [The KX4 replaces the P60L LED Lamp Assembly (80 lumens) for SureFire's standard LED models such as the 6PL, G2ZL, C2L etc]

SureFire recently announced two new models - the G2X and 6PX which feature 200 lumens high output and 15 lumens low output using a clickie dual-output user interface.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2010)

Tactical versions of the G2X and 6PX should be out as well. Single-output, momentary switch.


----------



## red02 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it likely that the circuit in the head will be the same and you just buy the tailcap of the version you don't have?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2010)

red02 said:


> Is it likely that the circuit in the head will be the same and you just buy the tailcap of the version you don't have?


I suspect that SureFire will not have the new TailCaps available individually unless there is significant demand from the wider market for these new models.


----------



## magudaman (Aug 25, 2010)

magudaman said:


> I posted this else where but does anyone know how to distinguish an X400 110 lumen verse a 170 lumens. I've read that they actually did increase the brightness but my manual that is in the box says 110 lumen!


 

Well I talked to surefire and basically there is no way to tell. This make me further believe that this is just a paper change and not really brighter. It is pretty sad, no serial number difference, they sent quite a few using the old packaging with wrong/old 110 lumen manuals, and there are no different model numbers or markings. I've since returned mine and will be purchasing one that is in the blister packaging that actually states 170 lumens on the outside but still internally will have no different markings.

Looks like everyone should buy 110 lumen ones and resell as 170 :sigh: 

Lame not what I would expect from surefire...


----------



## SureAddicted (Aug 25, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> Ok, did I hear that correctly? The SF spokesperson said that these new light are coming out in tan?!?
> 
> Oh, baby! I am sooooooooo there!




The spokesperson forgot to mention that they are lubricated with unicorn tears.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay City! 

I hear that unicorn tear lube is the best stuff currently available on the market today!!!!


----------



## SureAddicted (Aug 25, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> Yay City!
> 
> I hear that unicorn tear lube is the best stuff currently available on the market today!!!!



lol
On a serious note, I'd love to see more SF's available in tan.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 25, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> I hear that unicorn tear lube is the best stuff currently available on the market today!


*HEY !!* Unicorn tear lube belongs in the Comprehensive Grease and Lube Thread, OK? LOL


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 25, 2010)

Size15's said:


> SureFire recently announced two new models - the G2X and 6PX which feature 200 lumens high output and 15 lumens low output using a clickie dual-output user interface.



Al-when are these supposed to be out?


----------



## red02 (Aug 25, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Al-when are these supposed to be out?



I'm sure they have a provisional date, but the real answer is "at an undetermined point in the near future, maybe".


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Al-when are these supposed to be out?


I think that SF spokesperson in the video meant to say that the 6PX and G2X are supposed to be out October 1, 2010. And that the pro versions of those lights are scheduled to be released in the first quarter of 2011. I think? :thinking:

But you know how Surefire is with release dates.....


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to play with several new Surefire lights today and was actually going to do a youtube interview for CPFers. We ran out of time as we had to head out on the range and fire their newest suppressors. :naughty: I guess it was worth the trade-off. 





I'm very impressed with this light and the beam quality was extraordinarily nice. It's seemed like way more than "400" lumens to me but then SF was always been ultra conservative on their numbers.






I really liked both of these lights, one being a two stage, the other a single. The head was indeed "welded" on. That is to say I couldn't budge it. I'm not certain why they've done this but I wish they hadn't. It's no longer microprocessor controlled, in order to reduce cost and lastly they'll being using polycarbonate lenses. I don't think I like this departure. Even though polycarbs have come a long way, they're still going to scratch no matter how tough they've become. Again, this was to reduce costs.


----------



## redcar (Sep 3, 2010)

Patriot,

did u look for or notice any PWM on the 6px pro on low?

redd


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 3, 2010)

So, wait, there's actually an Invictus coming out? Or did the most recent incarnation also disappear into the ether?

Great, I just saw it in the catalog and I'm in love. I love turbo heads. I loved the original Invictus specs. This one is perfect - so will it actually be produced?:sigh:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently acquired the M3LT .... and I am extremely pleased. This monster optic in there really delivers the light downrange ... but not in a needle spot, you get a very nice and big (and bright) firld of vision. No lumen wasted.
While it might produce the same luminous flux like my Seraph P7 head, it gets way more lumens where they are needed, there is simply no comparison. 

This light ain't no short range light though. Too bright, even on low, and not enough spill outside. Inside, it is doing well because of the reflected light.

Mine has some sort of diffusor film behind the window.

bernie


----------



## outersquare (Sep 3, 2010)

any word on M3L (nonturbo)?

the M3TL is a bit expensive and nonregulated...$75 less i could probably bite..


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Patriot! 

Did you get a good look at the reflectors on these lights? If so, are they shallow like the 6PL and Stratum? Or are they deeper than either of those two?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 3, 2010)

The M3L was cancelled as they couldn't get the beam that they desired, and hence decided only to release the TH version.

As for regulation, the M3LT is regulated just not in a table flat manner.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2010)

redcar said:


> Patriot,
> 
> did u look for or notice any PWM on the 6px pro on low?
> 
> redd





Yes, I shook the light back and forth while viewing the front and I wasn't able to detect any PWM.



> Schuey2002
> Thanks for the info, Patriot!
> 
> Did you get a good look at the reflectors on these lights? If so, are they shallow like the 6PL and Stratum? Or are they deeper than either of those two?


You're welcome Schuey, They appeared to be shallow like the Stratum, but threw quite well. I was a bit surprised at how tight the beams were actually.


----------



## iapyx (Oct 24, 2010)

It's oh so quiet.... 
Is there really no news here.
Nothing yet about the UB3(T) which was scheduled for the end of this year. (yes I know about the vapourware and SF-delays) 
Just want to hear some good news!


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 24, 2010)

I think there will probably not be anything to hear before they suddenly pop up on the website.

I'm wondering if the Surefire RAID is still to be manufactured, and what they will show at SHOT 2011. I'm hoping for some crazy new concepts. Surefire is getting better and better at providing unusual and useful lights in contrast to the endless emitter/bin race everyone else is running in, to the detriment of UI and usage innovation. :shakehead

Maybe an M6LT? :devil: Hope it'll be M6 compatible if they do, both the switch and the head.


----------



## KROMATICS (Oct 25, 2010)

They can come up with all the concepts they want but they shouldn't feature them in the catalog as legitimate products. Unless it's something I can actually buy and use it's pointless. UB2 -> UB3 -> UB3T -> ??? Please release the UB3T before it once again morphs into something else.


----------



## Sean (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm wondering if the M3L (non-turbohead) will still be made or if it will be completely cancelled in favor of the TIR that is only used in the larger M3LT.


----------

